# Hivemind: Son of Squamous



## Aeson

A new hive for a new age.


----------



## love.christine

First in!


----------



## Relique du Madde

First Second Post


----------



## Blackrat




----------



## Aeson

*Eats all the food in the hive and eats Galeros and Demongirl*


----------



## Phaezen

Greetings Hive.

NI!


----------



## Ginnel

This is arriving for me tonight  in about hmm 7 hours time 
[sblock=hamper]
227g Finest Columbian supremo coffee, 125ml Finest balsamic dipping oil, 142g Finest almond & piri piri stuffed olives, 340g Finest strawberry conserve, 125g Finest black olive & basil twists, 165g Finest mustard & dill sauce, 75cl Finest Prosecco sparkling Italian wine, 75cl Finest Gavi white wine, 75cl Finest vintage claret red wine, 165g Finest Scottish shortbread, 200g Finest cranberry sauce, 300g Finest apple, tomato & garlic chutney, 300g Finest biscuits for cheese, 360g Finest silverskin onions, 200g Finest belgian chocolates, 454g Finest Christmas pudding, 340g Finest dark orange marmalade, 150g Finest butter fudge[/sblock]


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


>


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> *Eats all the food in the hive and eats Galeros and Demongirl*



*Watches the teleporting cookies zap off again*


----------



## Blackrat




----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Just a quick note to say Hi, in the new Hive!

I'm back online but it's going to be very limited for a while, as I said yesterday. Just going through all my usual websites and getting all my passwords in.


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


>













waitaminute....


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> waitaminute....




Don't tell me you joined that place.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> This is arriving for me tonight  in about hmm 7 hours time
> [sblock=hamper]
> 227g Finest Columbian supremo coffee, 125ml Finest balsamic dipping oil, 142g Finest almond & piri piri stuffed olives, 340g Finest strawberry conserve, 125g Finest black olive & basil twists, 165g Finest mustard & dill sauce, 75cl Finest Prosecco sparkling Italian wine, 75cl Finest Gavi white wine, 75cl Finest vintage claret red wine, 165g Finest Scottish shortbread, 200g Finest cranberry sauce, 300g Finest apple, tomato & garlic chutney, 300g Finest biscuits for cheese, 360g Finest silverskin onions, 200g Finest belgian chocolates, 454g Finest Christmas pudding, 340g Finest dark orange marmalade, 150g Finest butter fudge[/sblock]




Looks good.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> Don't tell me you joined that place.




No, just using the emoticons.


----------



## Phaezen




----------



## love.christine

Phaezen said:


>




Yoda is cthulhu? Who knew?


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> No, just using the emoticons.



Good. It has a way of turning good people into something else.


----------



## Blackrat

love.christine said:


> Yoda is cthulhu? Who knew?




Well I did. It's so obvious...


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Good. It has a way of turning good people into something else.



Heh I've had nothing but good experiences when we visited while Enworld got closed for refurbishment 
Plus as I mentioned a thread or two ago its where I found the Hive


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Good. It has a way of turning good people into something else.




But what if someone starts as something else? It won't turn them good, will it?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> But what if someone starts as something else? It won't turn them good, will it?




Not likely.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> Good. It has a way of turning good people into something else.




I did check out Circvs, but didn't sign up. It looks like its just a site that lets people let their inner a**hole out.


----------



## love.christine

Wow, coming up on 300 posts, and fast.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Not likely.




Bummer... Then I might be turning into something horrible indeed. I've never been a good person to start with.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> I did check out Circvs, but didn't sign up. It looks like its just a site that lets people let their inner a**hole out.




It is.


----------



## Blackrat

love.christine said:


> I did check out Circvs, but didn't sign up. It looks like its just a site that lets people let their inner a**hole out.




Well, basically, yes...


----------



## love.christine

Blackrat said:


> Well, basically, yes...




Then it is of my opinion that it should be shut down with extreme prejudice.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> Then it is of my opinion that it should be shut down with extreme prejudice.




Not likely to happen. Too many of the same people there and here.

I better shut up before I make it into the posterior haberbashery thread again.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> Not likely to happen. Too many of the same people.




God did not people on this Earth so that they could be a**holes to each other.


----------



## Ginnel

love.christine said:


> Then it is of my opinion that it should be shut down with extreme prejudice.



Nah where else would people get their releases from?

Seems like a good place to vent, much rather people did it in a forum dedicated to it then spread it around everywhere.
Also a bit of mental fencing is always good fun


----------



## Phaezen

love.christine said:


> Then it is of my opinion that it should be shut down with extreme prejudice.




But we need places for those people to be, so that they are not here...


----------



## Ginnel

love.christine said:


> God did not people on this Earth so that they could be a**holes to each other.



Getting on to religious here


----------



## love.christine

Ginnel said:


> Nah where else would people get their releases from?
> 
> Seems like a good place to vent, much rather people did it in a forum dedicated to it then spread it around everywhere.
> Also a bit of mental fencing is always good fun



They need a good psychologist, not a website to release their anger on/at other people.


----------



## Aeson

Christine I sent you an email about the place from my point of view. The others are right. They need a place like that. Believe me there are far worse sites than CM. Some you wouldn't even want to know about.


----------



## Ginnel

love.christine said:


> They need a good psychologist, not a website to release their anger on/at other people.



I respectfully disagree, any intelligent adult who visits the site should know what it entails and be prepared for any results that might ensue, basically you should know what you're signing up for.

EDIT: the intelligent adult bit wasn't aimed at anyone just a describer.


----------



## love.christine

Ginnel said:


> I respectfully disagree, any intelligent adult who visits the site should know what it entails and be prepared from any results that might ensue, basically you should know what you're signing up for.




But thats not what being human is about. I've seen the truth. This world is hurting something fierce. I believe if things continue along the path, the end will happen sooner than later.

I don't want to die anytime soon, but I look forward to being free of the hate the inhabitants of this world inflicts on each other.


----------



## Relique du Madde

This hive needs explosions.... big ones...


----------



## Blackrat

*Kaboom!!!*


----------



## love.christine

Relique du Madde said:


> This hive needs explosions.... big ones...




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiEwLi6JFx0]Explodet![/ame]


----------



## Aeson

I was just about to say "Where's the rat when we need him?"


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> Explodet!




Mmmm Stargate....MMMM...Major Carter. :drool:


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Mmmm Stargate....MMMM...Major Carter. :drool:




Meh. She's too smart. It's not fun if your woman ALWAYS beats you in chess...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Meh. She's too smart. It's not fun if your woman ALWAYS beats you in chess...




I don't care how smart she is.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> Mmmm Stargate....MMMM...Major Carter. :drool:






Aeson said:


> I don't care how smart she is.




 You make me sad Aeson.


----------



## Aeson

I have one woman that beats me at Halo so why not one that beats me at chess.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> You make me sad Aeson.




Why?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Meh. She's too smart. It's not *always* fun if your woman beats you *with a whip*...




::whistles::


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> Why?




I thought it was me for you and you for me.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> ::whistles::




Good one.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> I thought it was me for you and you for me.



It could be you but you have to start answering my emails.lol


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> This hive needs explosions.... big ones...




[Skipper] Rico - Kaboom [/Skipper]


----------



## Aeson

It's ninjathulu. run away.


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> It could be you but you have to start answering my emails.lol


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> It's ninjathulu. run away.




Wow. That's an awesome avatar


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> It's ninjathulu. run away.





Too late, by the time you see him you are already insane and being eaten


----------



## love.christine

Phaezen said:


> Too late, by the time you see him you are already insane and being eaten




Unless I'm eating it.


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


>



That's a start.


Blackrat said:


> Wow. That's an awesome avatar



Yes it is.


Phaezen said:


> Too late, by the time you see him you are already insane and being eaten



It's never too late.


love.christine said:


> Unless I'm eating it.




What are you eating? :naughty:


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> What are you eating? :naughty:




Cthulhu.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Wow. That's an awesome avatar




It is from an awesome webcomic:

UNSPEAKABLE VAULT (Of Doom)


----------



## love.christine

Boss just called and said he was going to come in earlier than usual. 

Time for me to stock and do inventory. Until tomorrow.


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> It is from an awesome webcomic:
> 
> UNSPEAKABLEVAULT (Of Doom)




Man... Never heard of it. Now I have something to do for the rest of the day . THX


----------



## Aeson

love.christine said:


> Cthulhu.




Is that a euphemism?


----------



## love.christine

Aeson said:


> Is that a euphemism?




Cthulhu is never a euphemism. Okay, really gotta go now.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Man... Never heard of it. Now I have something to do for the rest of the day . THX




Only 286 odd strips, but good fun.  Not all of the strips are office friendly though...


----------



## Ginnel

YouTube - yu-gi-oh the abridged series 
something else to do Blackrat  I can highly recommend it lots of nice geek references, it does need the volume up but hopefully you can give it a go


----------



## Blackrat

Anyone remember what was that series that made Jessica Alba a "star"? She played some superhuman spliced with genes from a cat, in some semi-post-apocalypse.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Anyone remember what was that series that made Jessica Alba a "star"? She played some superhuman spliced with genes from a cat, in some semi-post-apocalypse.




Dark Angel? (imdb to the rescue)


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Dark Angel? (imdb to the rescue)




Ah, yes, that's the one... Now to hunt DVD's... :drool:


----------



## Phaezen

Off to find some lunch

Back laterer


----------



## Goldmoon

Hello again all. The man has spoken and he says its time for us to go to work. I'll see you all when I can.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Regarding Circvs Maximvs - it's a place where you can be an a...sh..e, but you don't have to be. And in fact, most of the conversations are not in this kind.

And to be honest, some discussions on EN World also have a certain "veiled" aggressiveness ("passive agressive") that are not against the EN World Grandma rules, but can be very annoying. And CM is the place where this just won't work, because if anyone tries it, he will be called on it.

Aside from that, you can also discuss politics and religion and it's not necessarily as D&D focused as EN World is, if you want to keep talking about RPGs. And there are also people that won't last long on CM, either. 

It's still not something for everyone, and the boards serve different purposes and different types of posters - but there is a cross section. 

Oh, and there is a forum for technology and science stuff...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Goldmoon said:


> Hello again all. The man has spoken and he says its time for us to go to work. I'll see you all when I can.




Good luck.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Hello again all. The man has spoken and he says its time for us to go to work. I'll see you all when I can.




May God be with you. Come back soon.


----------



## Blackrat

It must be mine!


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> It must be mine!




Enjoying the 



Spoiler



comic


 strip then?


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> Off to find some lunch
> 
> Back laterer



Mine was sitting patiently in the fridge waiting for me to make it again, I started making my own lunch at work since late November, used to be sandwiches (hmm chorizo) 
But starting this week its been salads so far this week I've spent £7.50 on it I'll be quite happy if I can do all 5 days at work for that money  but I reckon I can get it cheaper if I'm not lazy and go to the Market instead of the supermarket  and if I cut out the spring onions, plus the beetroot should last another week.

This weeks salad
Mixed leaf salad (generally bits of different lettuce)
Beetroot
Spring Onions (just sprinkle a few on top)
Slices of turkey meat (unfortunately processed)
Cherry Tomatoes
Vinagerette dressing (low fat)
and Watercress (of the big variety not the tiny small stuff  )


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> Mine was sitting patiently in the fridge waiting for me to make it again, I started making my own lunch at work since late November, used to be sandwiches (hmm chorizo)
> But starting this week its been salads so far this week I've spent £7.50 on it I'll be quite happy if I can do all 5 days at work for that money  but I reckon I can get it cheaper if I'm not lazy and go to the Market instead of the supermarket
> 
> This weeks salad
> Mixed leaf salad (generally bits of different lettuce)
> Beetroot
> Spring Onions (just sprinkle a few on top)
> Slices of turkey meat (unfortunately processed)
> Cherry Tomatoes
> Vinagerette dressing (low fat)
> and Watercress (of the big variety not the tiny small stuff  )




I am on fruit salad with yogurt myself.  Fresh from a small shop near where I work (10 minute walk, so it is a healthy lunch with exercise )


----------



## Phaezen

*Looks at the empty hive*

*walks to the center*

*Lets out a primal scream*

*feels better*

*returns to stabbing an effigy of his boss with pins*


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Did I hear a scream? Better not look, it's probably something dangerous.

My lunch the past two and a half week has been a packaged salad. While it used to be a Pizza, Brötchen (with Cheese), Döner or other equally ... suboptimal food. 

We'll see how this works out, but at least I can't say I hate it.


----------



## Ginnel

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Did I hear a scream? Better not look, it's probably something dangerous.
> 
> My lunch the past two and a half week has been a packaged salad. While it used to be a Pizza, Brötchen (with Cheese), Döner or other equally ... suboptimal food.
> 
> We'll see how this works out, but at least I can't say I hate it.



*wonders how one min/maxs a salad*


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> *wonders how one min/maxs a salad*



Well, it depends on if you're going for a true min/max approach, or a munchkin approach.

Min/Max implies that you have an earth shattering weakness (shredded iceberg *shudder*) which you picked in exchange for maximizing something else (More cucumbers).  Then you just pick out the cucumbers and ignore the lettuce.

Munchkin implies that you're ignoring the rules, or deliberately misinterpreting them in order to try and benefit yourself at the expense of reason.

Vegetables.
Tomatoes.
Cheese.
Bread.

These are all things you can find in a salad. . . I shall have a veggie works pizza for my salad.


----------



## Phaezen

hafrogman said:


> Well, it depends on if you're going for a true min/max approach, or a munchkin approach.
> 
> Min/Max implies that you have an earth shattering weakness (shredded iceberg *shudder*) which you picked in exchange for maximizing something else (More cucumbers).  Then you just pick out the cucumbers and ignore the lettuce.
> 
> Munchkin implies that you're ignoring the rules, or deliberately misinterpreting them in order to try and benefit yourself at the expense of reason.
> 
> Vegetables.
> Tomatoes.
> Cheese.
> Bread.




Toast the bread, add some bacon and you have the king of salads.


----------



## Phaezen

Yubadayubadayubada thats all folks

see you tomorrow


----------



## Aeson

I'm home but still working. I'm also freezing. It's still below freezing outside and pretty frelling cold inside.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I'm home but still working. I'm also freezing. It's still below freezing outside and pretty frelling cold inside.



Yeah, it's pretty cold here today, too.

64 F.  

Of course, by tomorrow it's supposed to be up to the mid 70's 

...


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, it's pretty cold here today, too.
> 
> 64 F.
> 
> Of course, by tomorrow it's supposed to be up to the mid 70's
> 
> ...




What's your point, frog?

It's winter. It's supposed to be cold.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> What's your point, frog?
> 
> It's winter. It's supposed to be cold.




At 64 degrees?  Man, 20 degrees here would be a heat wave!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> At 64 degrees?  Man, 20 degrees here would be a heat wave!




That's why no real humans live in MN.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> It's winter. It's supposed to be cold.



That's just what the Man WANTS you to believe.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> That's just what the Man WANTS you to believe.




I'm the man around here. Did you see 2 count them 2women fighting over me? I say it's supposed to be cold.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> That's why no real humans live in MN.



Hey!  I'm almost certain I saw one or two when I was last there visiting my parents.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Hey!  I'm almost certain I saw one or two when I was last there visiting my parents.




Your parents are frog people. They don't count.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I'm the man around here. Did you see 2 count them 2 women fighting over me? I say it's supposed to be cold.



It's supposed to be cold when two women fight over Aeson?  *resists hell freezing over joke*

But either way, there's a difference between being "the man" and being "The Man".  Observe the capitals.

Either way, winter is just The Man's way of keeping the white snow down!


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Your parents are frog people. They don't count.



I didn't claim the one or two people I saw were my parents, just that they are who I was visiting.  Although you don't know if they're frog people, I could be adopted.  I've never been known to say 'Please, call me "ha", "Mr. Frogman" is my father.

Let's see . . . people who live in Minnesota.  One of my roommates has cousins there.  But one of them lived in Switzerland for a while, sinfully setting fire to things (Oooo, wicked Bern).  I think she's back now.  Maybe she's human.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ...I could be adobted.  ...




I have no idea what that is, but it sounds bad.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> I have no idea what that is, but it sounds bad.



I doubt it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> That's why no real humans live in MN.




Then what exactly would you call me then?  Hrmmmmm?


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Then what exactly would you call me then?  Hrmmmmm?



Awww, Dog Moon.  We wouldn't call you anything.

To your face.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:


> Then what exactly would you call me then?  Hrmmmmm?




Homo Sapiens Coldarsicus

Mutation, it's not just a birth defect, it's a way of life!


----------



## Dog Moon

Gee, you guys are so kind.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:


> Gee, you guys are so kind.




For certain sociopathic and psychopathic values of "kind."

Quite!


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Gee, you guys are so kind.



We're kind of something.  That's sort of the same thing.


----------



## The_Warlock

Be Proud!

Mutants are what got us where we are today...


Hmmm.

Ok, well, don't be TOO proud.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> It's supposed to be cold when two women fight over Aeson?  *resists hell freezing over joke*




I don't think you resisted all that well.

I'm gonna get The Man after you.


----------



## The_Warlock

(Induces Mutagenic Change)

Poor The Man, now just The Man-Atee. 

At least he'll be comfortable swimming in the outflow eddies of a Nuclear Power Plant.


----------



## Dog Moon

The_Warlock said:


> (Induces Mutagenic Change)
> 
> Poor The Man, now just The Man-Atee.
> 
> At least he'll be comfortable swimming in the outflow eddies of a Nuclear Power Plant.




Is the Man-Atee ... Horny?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I don't think you resisted all that well.



Awww, you know I love you, Aeson.  Just not quite so much now that you have two women to my zero.  


Aeson said:


> I'm gonna get The Man after you.





*runs away*


----------



## The_Warlock

I'm fairly certain, Dog Moon, that I remain happy to be unaware of certain things that exist within, upon, or under the Internet.

(Extracts corrupted brain tissue - moves on with life)


----------



## Dog Moon

The_Warlock said:


> I'm fairly certain, Dog Moon, that I remain happy to be unaware of certain things that exist within, upon, or under the Internet.
> 
> (Extracts corrupted brain tissue - moves on with life)




What I find to be awesome is that during one of his episodes, Conan O'Brien made the mention of the website as joke but apparently, there's a rule somewhere that if a website is mentioned, if it does not exist, it had to be purchased by that channel so before the episode was finished, the lawyers had already gone out and purchased that domain name.

And well, since they had just bought it, he decided to have some fun with it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Just more proof that there are 1) Too many rules; 2) Too many dopey rules.


----------



## Relique du Madde

When I heard about this I just had to post it...

[sblock="Click here to see something funny"]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LieYeCudbQ8&feature=related"]Joaquin Pheonix ...Don't quit your day job.[/ame]

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I'm the man around here. Did you see 2 count them 2women fighting over me? I say it's supposed to be cold.




Too bad they are only after your internet persona.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Awww, you know I love you, Aeson.  Just not quite so much now that you have two women to my zero.
> 
> *runs away*



Only in the hive do I have there women. 


Relique du Madde said:


> Too bad they are only after your internet persona.




I know. As soon as they leave the hive I'm forgotten about.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Is it me, or does it seems like people don't understand what the General RP Duscussion Only means?  for instance that one "enworld un-word" clearly is off topic yet it's allowed to be in the general rp discussion even though that discussion seems like it should fall into off-topic.


----------



## Blackrat

*Kaboom!!*

A small kaboom


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hey rat.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Hey rat.




I ain't here. You're hallucinating. Whatever it is you've taken to see this, pass it along this way...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I ain't here. You're hallucinating. Whatever it is you've taken to see this, pass it along this way...




I hope it isn't a ghost rat..


----------



## Aeson

I made a booboo tonight. I sent a file to the client twice. Well someone sent it the first time and I sent it the second time. I didn't see a log of the first one so I sent again. When they get 2 files it throws their system off and they call to yell at us.


----------



## Aeson

Oh and Snory McSnore has fallen asleep on the phone. lol


----------



## CleverNickName

Awesome: the new Bon Iver album.

Not Awesome: I left it at home.

Looks like I am going to be here for at least another four or five hours.  Nothing like burning the midnight oil.  Stupid engineering classes.


----------



## Aeson

I'm here at work with almost nothing to do for the next 7 hours.


----------



## CleverNickName

Aeson said:


> I'm here at work with almost nothing to do for the next 7 hours.



Where is "here?"  If you don't mind my asking, that is.


----------



## Aeson

CleverNickName said:


> Where is "here?"  If you don't mind my asking, that is.




In an office somewhere in Atlanta, GA. I don't want to say.


----------



## Blackrat

CleverNickName said:


> Where is "here?"  If you don't mind my asking, that is.




Frozen Wasteland, next to Santa's Workshop...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Frozen Wasteland, next to Santa's Workshop...




I ain't no elf.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I ain't no elf.




Not your here, my here...

And I ain't no elf either, but Santa lives closeby...


----------



## Aeson

Aeson said:


> Oh and Snory McSnore has fallen asleep on the phone. lol




He claims to have been fake snoring and denies falling asleep on the phone.lol


----------



## Blackrat

*Kaboom!*

Not so small kaboom...


----------



## Aeson

Where the wimmenz at? did you scare them off Rat?


----------



## Blackrat

I don't scare women. I'm too goodlooking....


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> I don't scare women. I'm too goodlooking....



In the words of Arthur Herbert Fonzarelli "Aaaayh!"


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> In the words of Arthur Herbert Fonzarelli "Aaaayh!"


----------



## Duskblade

Blackrat said:


>




 The fonz got old!


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> The fonz got old!




It was bound to happen.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> It was bound to happen.




Yeah, but it looks like father time beat him senseless with a baseball bat.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Yeah, but it looks like father time beat him senseless with a baseball bat.




I'm sure not everyone will age as gracefully as you will.  

I think he's looking old but not too bad. There are worse out there.


----------



## Blackrat

Duskblade said:


> The fonz got old!


----------



## Duskblade

Blackrat said:


>


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


>




Looks better than my dad and he's younger than Henry.


----------



## Aeson

How goes it, duskblade? We haven't seen you in a few days.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> How goes it, duskblade? We haven't seen you in a few days.




Yeah, its almost been two weeks. I had to wait to get my paycheck to get my computer fixed. Also upgraded my secondary; more ram = good.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Yeah, its almost been two weeks. I had to wait to get my paycheck to get my computer fixed. Also upgraded my secondary; more ram = good.




That's a good reason not to be here. I'm glad you got it fixed. What was the problem?


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> That's a good reason not to be here. I'm glad you got it fixed. What was the problem?




Hard drive failure. I found out that I had to take the hard drive to Data Doctors to recover all my files. I bought a new hard drive for the comp and a second one to transfer the files the corrupt drive to new one. 

I've learned a lesson from this. I'm never trusting any files to the hard drive installed on the computer. I'm saving everything to an external from now on.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Hard drive failure. I found out that I had to take the hard drive to Data Doctors to recover all my files. I bought a new hard drive for the comp and a second one to transfer the files the corrupt drive to new one.
> 
> I've learned a lesson from this. I'm never trusting any files to the hard drive installed on the computer. I'm saving everything to an external from now on.




Internal are reliable. Backup to an external if you need to. There are plenty of software out there to help with that. Backup as often as you feel you need to. You can even add a second internal drive which would be cheaper than external normally. chances of both going bad at the same time are slim.


----------



## Duskblade

So whats going on with everyone else?


----------



## Aeson

So I'm thinking of giving the dating sites thing a try again. It's been awhile and there could be a new crop of women not interested in me. anyone have any success with a site? I count getting a meeting or date a success. I've heard some good things about Okcupid but haven't checked it out.

My main issue is my odd work schedule. I work 10pm to 6am normally. That's often backwards compared to most everyone else. This week I'm working 2am to 10am. Also counterproductive in the dating world.


----------



## Blackrat

Duskblade said:


> So whats going on with everyone else?




Heartburn...


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Internal are reliable. Backup to an external if you need to. There are plenty of software out there to help with that. Backup as often as you feel you need to. You can even add a second internal drive which would be cheaper than external normally. chances of both going bad at the same time are slim.




I bought an internal hard drive and the casing to make it external. Its definetely cheaper that way.


----------



## Duskblade

Blackrat said:


> Heartburn...




*gives Blackrat some antacid tablets*


----------



## Blackrat

Duskblade said:


> *gives Blackrat some antacid tablets*




I wish I had some. I wish this hospital would have some...


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> I bought an internal hard drive and the casing to make it external. Its definetely cheaper that way.




i tried that. The stupid thing doesn't work.


----------



## Duskblade

Blackrat said:


> I wish I had some. I wish this hospital would have some...




You work in a hospital, and they don't have antacid tablets?!  
That's seriously messed up.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Mutters*... 

Been going through music and trying to think of a good song to use for a kinetic typographic animation...  I  wanted to use _Exterminating Angel_ by the Creatures,  but coming up with fonts to use... has been killing my brain.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> *Mutters*...
> 
> Been going through music and trying to think of a good song to use for a kinetic typographic animation...  I  wanted to use _Exterminating Angel_ by the Creatures,  but coming up with fonts to use... has been killing my brain.




What about Blue by Eiffel 65?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Thanks for the suggestion, but that's one of those songs that would drive me further insane after listening to it hours on end (while syncing the text in after effects).


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but thats one of those songs which might drive me crazy after listening to it for several hours while tinkering in after effects.




Yeah, you might be right.

 What about Weird Al's White & Nerdy?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> Yeah, you might be right.
> 
> What about Weird Al's White & Nerdy?




HAHAHA!  That song would describe half of the people in my After Effect's class.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> HAHAHA!  That song would describe half of the people in my After Effect's class.




and most of the people here.lol


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmm.. I just thought of a good one..  O Fortuna from the Carmina Burana.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> and most of the people here.lol




So...

Do you like Kirk
or do you like Picard?


----------



## Duskblade

Blackrat said:


> So...
> 
> Do you like Kirk
> or do you like Picard?




Kirk. Without TOS there wouldn't have been TNG.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sp-ylar can kick both of their _bottoms_


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> and most of the people here.lol




Well, I fit half the description; I'm definitely a nerd.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Sp-ylar can kick both of their




 I'm not thrilled about the new Trek movie; in fact I'm telling those idiots in charge of the new movie that I don't like the idea of it buy not seeing it in the theater or ever buying it in *any* format.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I like geek.  Nerd is so 1980s.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Sp-ylar can kick both of their a$.




Well _real_ Spock could... This new pup I'm not sure about...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> I'm not thrilled about the new Trek movie; in fact I'm telling those idiots in charge of the new movie that I don't like the idea of it buy not seeing it in the theater or ever buying it in *any* format.




The problem with Hollywood is that they lost their creative edge.  I'm suspecting that the movie will be utter crap, so if I do go, it's only for the Special Effects.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> I like geek.  Nerd is so 1980s.




Tell that to Hollywood. I heard that Revenge of the Nerds is getting a remake.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Well _real_ Spock could... This new pup I'm not sure about...




Yeah... if the new Spock wasn't Sylar.  In my mind, every fight in the New Star Trek movie will end with Spock lobotomizing his opponent and scooping out his/her brains.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> The problem with Hollywood is that they lost their creative edge.  I'm suspecting that the movie will be utter crap, so if I do go, it's only for the Special Effects.




If you want to see that, buy the remastered TOS dvds.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> Tell that to Hollywood. I heard that Revenge of the Nerds is getting a remake.




Why?!?!?  The last two movies were straight to the trash can.. I mean straight to the bargin bin.  How effective can a remake be when being smart, nerdy or geeky isn't as stigmatizing as it was in the 1980s.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> So...
> 
> Do you like Kirk
> or do you like Picard?



Why can't you like both?


Duskblade said:


> Well, I fit half the description; I'm definitely a nerd.




Not white? You're not purple are you?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Why?!?!?  The last two movies were straight to the trash can.. I mean straight to the bargin bin.  How effective can a remake be when being smart, nerdy or geeky isn't as stigmatizing as it was in the 1980s.




Everything old is new again except Henry Winkler.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Everything old is new again except Henry Winkler.




Only a matter of time before they decide to make a modern remake of Happy Days...


----------



## Ginnel

Duskblade said:


> If you want to see that, buy the remastered TOS dvds.



I'm going to have to say the original series mostly bored me, too much of the time a whole lot of nothing was going on, same with Doctor Who.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Why can't you like both?
> 
> 
> Not white? You're not purple are you?




I'm a very dark skinned Native American of Aztec descent.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Only a matter of time before they decide to make a modern remake of Happy Days...




Or at least dig up the stars for a reunion.


----------



## Duskblade

Ginnel said:


> I'm going to have to say the original series mostly bored me, too much of the time a whole lot of nothing was going on, same with Doctor Who.




Heretic!


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> I'm a very dark skinned Native American of Aztec descent.




Sexy. How YOU doin?


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> I'm going to have to say the original series mostly bored me, too much of the time a whole lot of nothing was going on, same with Doctor Who.




Man is as wise as he is good looking.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Or at least dig up the stars for a reunion.




Rofl!!!


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Sexy. How YOU doin?




Calm and relaxed. If I were any more relaxed you could mistake me for dead.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> man is as wise as he is good looking.




Hey!!


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Calm and relaxed. If I were any more relaxed you could mistake me for dead.



I think I'd prefer undead to dead. 


Duskblade said:


> Hey!!




Not so calm and relaxed anymore, eh?


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> I think I'd prefer undead to dead.
> 
> 
> Not so calm and relaxed anymore, eh?



Undead doesn't exist in reality though.

I just feel the need to vehemently defend my two favorite shows.


----------



## Aeson

We haven't had demongirl or Galeros try to eat out of house and home yet have we? Is it a true hive until one of them does?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson, that means one of two things... well three actually.

1) Mexican decent (Chicano/Mexican American/Mexican/Hispanic/whatever etc)..
2) PURE blooded Mexican Indian (most likely from Central and Northern Mexico.. an "Indio.")
3) A member of one of the American tribes which are actually descended from the Aztecs but traveled north after the Spanish Conquest.



Funny thing is..  no one likes mentioning the fact that most Mexicans ARE Native Americans or the descendants of Naive Americans.  Which is all part of the reason why the Atzlan/Chicano movements gained foot in the 1960s.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Undead doesn't exist in reality though..



That you know of.



Duskblade said:


> I just feel the need to vehemently defend my two favorite shows.




I like the current Dr. Who. I haven't had much exposure to the older ones. What I have seen didn't impress me much. TNG and DS9 are the Trek shows for me. I liked them all but liked those two more.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> 3) A member of one of the American tribes which are actually decended from the Aztecs but traveled north after the Spanish Conquest.




This.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> That you know of.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the current Dr. Who. I haven't had much exposure to the older ones. What I have seen didn't impress me much. TNG and DS9 are the Trek shows for me. I liked them all but liked those two more.



I'd prefer to think that there are no undead. If they did my beliefs would be annihilarted.

I prefer the older Dr. Who(s). I am liking the new Who, but it is a pale reflection of the glory of the older ones.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Aeson, that means one of two things... well three actually.
> 
> 1) Mexican decent (Chicano/Mexican American/Mexican/Hispanic/whatever etc)..
> 2) PURE blood Mexican Decent (an "Indio.").
> 3) A member of one of the American tribes which are actually decended from the Aztecs but traveled north after the Spanish Conquest.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is..  no one likes mentioning the fact that most Mexicans ARE Native Americans or the descendants of Naive Americans.  Which is all part of the reason why the Atzlan/Chicano movements gained foot in the 1960s.




But your Native Americans took my job as a peach picker. I loved that job and was good at it. I went to be dish washer/busboy and that job was taken also.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> This.




Cool.  Do you know how to speak Nahuatl?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> But your Native Americans took my job as a peach picker. I loved that job and was good at it. I went to be dish washer/busboy and that job was taken also.




Yeah... and you stole California from us before the Mexican-American war was even declared and the treaty of Hidalgo was even signed.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> I'd prefer to think that there are no undead. If they did my beliefs would be annihilarted.



"Tell me are you a Christian child?" 
And I said "Ma'am I am tonight" 
--Marc Cohn - Walking In Memphis 




Duskblade said:


> I prefer the older Dr. Who(s). I am liking the new Who, but it is a pale reflection of the glory of the older ones.




We all have our favorites. I can't fault you for liking what you like. I liked all 3 of the recent Star Wars movies. I don't mind if others didn't.


----------



## Blackrat

You miserable beings trapped in three dimensions! Tremble before me!

...Haven't had coffee in three hours. Sorry...


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah... and you stole California from us before the Mexican-American war was even declared and the treaty of Hidalgo was even signed.




You can have it back just leave the rest of the country to us.lol


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> You miserable beings trapped in three dimensions! Tremble before me!
> 
> ...Haven't had coffee in three hours. Sorry...




Much better than a kaboom. Nice entrance.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Cool.  Do you know how to speak Nahuatl?




Unfortunately, I do not. I would love to learn it eventually.


----------



## Aeson

I'm not racist. I just role-play one.

I tried a Champions game recently. My character was Mexican. I called him El Fuego.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> You can have it back just leave the rest of the country to us.lol




Hell no... California will be better off as it's own Republic under under the esteemed guidance of the Terminator.  After all...  it's better to side with Skynet then go against it.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> You can have it back just leave the rest of the country to us.lol




Not sure if there is any fiction of it, but I'd love to read a novel, or series of novels where the Indian tribes unified and what would have happened to us in a modern day setting where we managed to repel the European invaders.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Hell no... California will be better off as it's own Republic under under the esteemed guidance of the Terminator.  After all...  it's better to side with Skynet then go against it.




That Terminator will be terminated soon. I think the novalty of him being governor is wearing off.


Texas already thinks it is it's own republic.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I like the current Dr. Who. I haven't had much exposure to the older ones. What I have seen didn't impress me much. TNG and DS9 are the Trek shows for me. I liked them all but liked those two more.



Snap  on the Star Trek

I've had more exposure to the old Doctor Who stories thanks to a friend of mine who is reasonably obsessive about it.

I prefer the Audio CDs they do with the old Doctors on them 

The New Doctor Who series are a bit hit and miss, most I would class as average but with a few stand out episodes, the one where they were trapped in a lunar vehicle with only around 8 people on it and there was some kind of psionic entity possessing people.
Also loved the ancient Rome one where the prophets were trying to out do each other by predicting stuff about the Doctor


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Not sure if there is any fiction of it, but I'd love to read a novel, or series of novels where the Indian tribes unified and what would have happened to us in a modern day setting where we managed to repel the European invaders.




I'm sure it's out there somewhere.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> Unfortunately, I do not. I would love to learn it eventually.




Same here, which is funny considering that my mastery of Spanish is abysmal.   But I figure, if I want to learn something about my own heritage/culture you can't just focus one the part which was destroyed or painted over by the Spanards during their conquest.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Texas already thinks it is it's own republic.



Antonio López de Santa Anna agrees with you.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Snap  on the Star Trek
> 
> I've had more exposure to the old Doctor Who stories thanks to a friend of mine who is reasonably obsessive about it.
> 
> I prefer the Audio CDs they do with the old Doctors on them
> 
> The New Doctor Who series are a bit hit and miss, most I would class as average but with a few stand out episodes, the one where they were trapped in a lunar vehicle with only around 8 people on it and there was some kind of psionic entity possessing people.
> Also loved the ancient Rome one where the prophets were trying to out do each other by predicting stuff about the Doctor





I'd like to find some of the audio plays. I've heard of them but haven't heard them yet.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Same here, which is funny considering that my mastery of Spanish is abysmal.   But I figure, if I want to learn something about my own heritage/culture you can't just focus one the part which was destroyed or painted over by the Spanards during their conquest.




Actually English is my primary language. I never learned any other languages.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Texas already thinks it is it's own republic.




It's pretty much the Same with California.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Same here, which is funny considering that my mastery of Spanish is abysmal.   But I figure, if I want to learn something about my own heritage/culture you can't just focus one the part which was destroyed or painted over by the Spanards during their conquest.



Bitter much?


Duskblade said:


> Antonio López de Santa Anna agrees with you.




He thought Texas was part of Mexico and tried to take it back.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> Actually English is my primary language. I never learned any other languages.




I spoke fluent English and Spanish up until kindergarten.  After that I lost my ability to speak Spanish.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Bitter much?
> 
> 
> He thought Texas was part of Mexico and tried to take it back.




He was also the first president of the Republic of Texas.


----------



## Ginnel

[ame="http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=BD73vZiZTPY"]YouTube - The Cosmic Hobo[/ame]

darnit doesn't look like that works well search for it on youtube 

Hmm see If I can remember all the Doctor Whos

Rupert Hartnell
Patrick Troughton
John Pertwee
Tom Baker
Peter Davies
Colin Baker (was also head of security on galafrey I think)
Sylvester McCoy
Dang can't remember the one episode doctor I think it had a Mc 
Christopher Ecclestone
David Tennant
Matt Smith? the future one anywho

This knowledge is gained through association


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Bitter much?




My name means bitter.


----------



## Duskblade

Otis Redding ftw!


----------



## Duskblade

Ginnel said:


> YouTube - The Cosmic Hobo
> 
> Hmm see If I can remember all the Doctor Whos
> 
> Rupert Hartnell
> Patrick Troughton
> John Pertwee
> Tom Baker
> Peter Davies
> Colin Baker (was also head of security on galafrey I think)
> Sylvester McCoy
> Dang can't remember the one episode doctor I think it had a Mc
> Christopher Ecclestone
> David Tennant
> Matt Smith? the future one anywho
> 
> This knowledge is gained through association



Tom Baker is my favorite Time Lord.


----------



## Blackrat




----------



## Duskblade

Blackrat said:


>




I have no sanity. It slipped out of my ears.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Why does my sanity taste like peppermint?


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> He was also the first president of the Republic of Texas.




Sure about that? Sam Houston was according to Wikipedia.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> My name means bitter.




I guess you are bitter then.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Why does my sanity taste like peppermint?




Because peppermint is awesome.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Sure about that? Sam Houston was according to Wikipedia.




Whoops, you're right. He was the president of Mexico.


----------



## Aeson

I've been done with work since before 6am. I still have 2 hours to go. What a waste of time.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Whoops, you're right. He was the president of Mexico.




11 times in a span of 22 years. I'm not going to say "Told you so".


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I guess you are bitter then.




According to other sources my name also means...

Manly..  
That Smuck from that Nintendo Game.
From the God of War.
War-like.

There's some other meanings but I'm to lazy to search them out.


----------



## Duskblade

Actually, accordind to this, David G. Burnet was the first president of Texas.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> According to other books my name also means...
> 
> Manly..
> That Smuck from that Nintendo Game.
> From the God of War.
> War-like.
> 
> There's some other meanings but I'm to lazy to search them out.




And it's Italian. That's a spice meatball.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Actually, accordind to this, David G. Burnet was the first president of Texas.




Imagine that, two wiki articles contradicting each other. Will wonders never end. Good catch. I think I saw another article saying the same thing.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh.  During high school and middle school my favorite response to the Luigi question was, "I killed him.  He's buried in my back yard in a shallow grave.  Now, if you ask the question one more time you might be joining him."


I don't think that responce would go over well in todays society.


----------



## Aeson

I think when I come in on Saturday I'll rearrange my computer and monitors so people walking by the office can't see what I'm doing. The problem then becomes the boss will see what I'm doing before I have a chance to see him coming.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> And it's Italian. That's a spice meatball.




Spicy Meatball Stew:


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh.  During high school and middle school my favorite response to the Luigi question was, "I killed him.  He's buried in my back yard in a shallow grave.  Now, if you ask the question one more time you might be joining him."
> 
> 
> I don't think that responce would go over well in todays society.




Nope. You'd be arrested for terroristic threats. They had that when I was in school but didn't enforce it as much as they do now.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I think when I come in on Saturday I'll rearrange my computer and monitors so people walking by the office can't see what I'm doing. The problem then becomes the boss will see what I'm doing before I have a chance to see him coming.




My suggestion would b e to start acting vain and stick a mirror on the monitor.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> My suggestion would b e to start acting vain and stick a mirror on the monitor.




Snory Mcsnore would give me so much hell for that when he's awake.


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> According to other sources my name also means...
> 
> Manly..
> That Smuck from that Nintendo Game.
> From the God of War.
> War-like.
> 
> There's some other meanings but I'm to lazy to search them out.



I presume from the comment that your name is Mario, mines Martin which too means war coming from the god Mars

I searched the name Relique by the way it seems like theres one in Missouri and another site indicated it was a girls name


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> I presume from the comment that your name is Mario, mines Martin which too means war coming from the god Mars
> 
> I searched the name Relique by the way it seems like theres one in Missouri and another site indicated it was a girls name




You weren't here when we discussed real names? I think there is a chart with names and such on it somewhere.


----------



## Blackrat

Mario!!!!

Once I get home I'll post a video. Can't yet, since I can't get to youtube, but it's about Mario ...


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Snory Mcsnore would give me so much hell for that when he's awake.



All you need to do is start bringing in a large wide mug into work then fill it up with cold water and drink from it, then accidentally start leaving it about, then a week or so later you will be shocked at how Mr Mcsnore "accidentally" put his hand in the mug and caused a little accident


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> I presume from the comment that your name is Mario, mines Martin which too means war coming from the god Mars
> 
> I searched the name Relique by the way it seems like theres one in Missouri and another site indicated it was a girls name




According to the old Hive file..  it's Mario.  


Relique is the french spelling of Relic.   Mentioned previously elsewhere, Relique du Madde is based off my the name of my favorite player character from a 2e game: Relic "the Mad" Stanford (aka Relic the Red).


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> All you need to do is start bringing in a large wide mug into work then fill it up with cold water and drink from it, then accidentally start leaving it about, then a week or so later you will be shocked at how Mr Mcsnore "accidentally" put his hand in the mug and caused a little accident




I couldn't be that mean.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> According to the old Hive file..  it's Mario.
> 
> 
> Relique is the french spelling of Relic.   Mentioned previously elsewhere, Relique du Madde is based off my the name of my favorite player character from a 2e game: Relic "the Mad" Stanford (aka Relic the Red).




According to? Did you give us a fake name?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Mario!!!!
> 
> Once I get home I'll post a video. Can't yet, since I can't get to youtube, but it's about Mario ...




About me?  Or my Italian namesake who has crappy super powers?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> I think I'd prefer undead to dead.



_Better dead and cool then undead and uncool_. That's what we say in my gaming circles...


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> You weren't here when we discussed real names? I think there is a chart with names and such on it somewhere.




Really? 

Anyway, my real name is Yaretzi Engel. Yes, I do have some German roots. My late grandfather married into my family.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Oh crap it's 5 am!   I need to try to get some sleep..


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> About me?  Or my Italian namesake who has crappy super powers?




Dunno... If you wear red overalls, it might be you ...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> Really?
> 
> Anyway, my real name is Yaretzi Engel. Yes, I do have some German roots. My late grandfather married into my family.




What does "Yaretzi" mean, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Oh crap it's 5 am!   I need to try to get some sleep..




Good night Mario.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> You weren't here when we discussed real names? I think there is a chart with names and such on it somewhere.



Not sure how long I've been around the Hive hmmmm maybe 6months?

Aha yeah my User Name is also from a D&D game.
Ginnel - Air Gensai cleric of Olidamara in a 3.5 planescape game.
His big thing he stole a "relic" or hers a procelain half face mask he put on which kinda destroyed him made him renounce his religion and declare war on all Powers


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> What does "Yaretzi" mean, if you don't mind my asking?




Yeretzi = You will always be loved
Engel = Angel


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Dunno... If you wear red overalls, it might be you ...




Oh my... lol


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> So I'm thinking of giving the dating sites thing a try again. It's been awhile and there could be a new crop of women not interested in me. anyone have any success with a site? I count getting a meeting or date a success. I've heard some good things about Okcupid but haven't checked it out.



I'll go ahead and recommend OKCupid too.  It's a pretty cool site, even if there are some complete losers hanging around there.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> You weren't here when we discussed real names? I think there is a chart with names and such on it somewhere.



Yeah, I stopped maintaining it.  Someone got very angry over it, I can't remember who or why, but I figured I'd just let it drop.  If people want to share their info, they can do it on their own time, and anyone who wants it can ask, or dig through old Hives.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> Yeretzi = You will always be loved
> Engel = Angel




Nice name, and I'm sure what the name implies will always be true.

I like finding the hidden truths behind a person's name and how it may influence the person.  I always find it interesting when the person meshes well (or doesn't) with the meaning of their name.  



Anyways, Night all.


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, I stopped maintaining it. Someone got very angry over it, I can't remember who or why, but I figured I'd just let it drop. If people want to share their info, they can do it on their own time, and anyone who wants it can ask, or dig through old Hives.



As far as I can remember it was Tallarn maybe? and it was because of a comment about something to do with naked videos can be sent his way of something which is objected to I believe, that was the only thing he wanted removing, nothing to do with the facts  also this is distant hazy memory working


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Nice name, and I'm sure what the name implies will always be true.
> 
> I like finding the hidden truths behind a person's name and how it may influence the person.  I always find it interesting when the person meshes well (or doesn't) with the meaning of their name.




Hah... Mine's derived from "Who is like God?"... Yes, it is a question


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> As far as I can remember it was Tallarn maybe? and it was because of a comment about something to do with naked videos can be sent his way of something which is objected to I believe, that was the only thing he wanted removing, nothing to do with the facts  also this is distant hazy memory working



Well the videos were for Aeson, but that might have been the thing.  But either way it was a joke that involved Aeson, Goldmoon and. . . someone else who isn't around anymore.  They all saw and laughed, and months later it came up again when none of them were there.  But they were all fine with it, and putting in little jokes made it fun for me.  I just wasn't interested in keeping a completely humor-free record of the Hive.  So, I dropped it.


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> Nice name, and I'm sure what the name implies will always be true.
> 
> I like finding the hidden truths behind a person's name and how it may influence the person. I always find it interesting when the person meshes well (or doesn't) with the meaning of their name.
> 
> Anyways, Night all.



Martin George Mountford

Martin = War
George = Farmer
Mountford = Means a River over a mountain, but it may also be a translation of de mountfort family who came from France.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Hah... Mine's derived from "Who is like God?"... Yes, it is a question



I prefer "What is Love?"


...baby, don't hurt me no more.

*Does the sideways head bob*

My name is dull.  'God is Gracious'.  Well, good for him.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Nice name, and I'm sure what the name implies will always be true.




Implies?


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> I'll go ahead and recommend OKCupid too. It's a pretty cool site, even if there are some complete losers hanging around there.



I knew it, I thought you used to live in the Uk just from a comment a few Hives back never thought to enquire further though  It might have been about Noel Edmonds hmmm or maybe something else


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> _Better dead and cool then undead and uncool_. That's what we say in my gaming circles...



Better dead than at the core.


Duskblade said:


> Really?
> 
> Anyway, my real name is Yaretzi Engel. Yes, I do have some German roots. My late grandfather married into my family.



That's a beautiful name. Very unique. 


hafrogman said:


> I'll go ahead and recommend OKCupid too.  It's a pretty cool site, even if there are some complete losers hanging around there.



That's the first time I think I've seen pictures of you. Good job on the profile. I might get you to help me.


Ginnel said:


> As far as I can remember it was Tallarn maybe? and it was because of a comment about something to do with naked videos can be sent his way of something which is objected to I believe, that was the only thing he wanted removing, nothing to do with the facts  also this is distant hazy memory working



I think he didn't like some of the jokes.


hafrogman said:


> Well the videos were for Aeson, but that might have been the thing.  But either way it was a joke that involved Aeson, Goldmoon and. . . someone else who isn't around anymore.  They all saw and laughed, and months later it came up again when none of them were there.  But they were all fine with it, and putting in little jokes made it fun for me.  I just wasn't interested in keeping a completely humor-free record of the Hive.  So, I dropped it.



I don't blame you. Why do something serious when it can be fun.


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> I knew it, I thought you used to live in the Uk just from a comment a few Hives back never thought to enquire further though  It might have been about Noel Edmonds hmmm or maybe something else



I think it was Sooty.


Sooty!!!!!


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> That's a beautiful name. Very unique.




My parents thought so too. They chose my first name based on my last.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> That's the first time I think I've seen pictures of you. Good job on the profile. I might get you to help me.



I think I posted one a while ago, close to when I first joined.  You probably just missed it.  That's got some newer ones that were taken last year.

I do like my profile, but not so the women lately, it seems.  So you may not want my help.


----------



## hafrogman

Duskblade said:


> My parents thought so too. They chose my first name based on my last.



I sometimes wonder if my parents did the same.  Saddled with a long, obscure, difficult to pronounce last name, they picked the shortest, most common, easiest first name in the world.  And then people still misspell it.

Jhon
Jon
Jonh

. . . really?  Jonh?


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> My name is dull.  'God is Gracious'.  Well, good for him.




Whuh? Yochanan?....


...Or did you mean the more modern derived form...


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> I think it was Sooty.
> 
> 
> Sooty!!!!!



Bing  yeah cool profile, I reckon your second picture would do a bit better with the mischevious grin on it 

I should probably close down the window with your profile on it now people at work are going to start to wonder


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> I think I posted one a while ago, close to when I first joined.  You probably just missed it.  That's got some newer ones that were taken last year.
> 
> I do like my profile, but not so the women lately, it seems.  So you may not want my help.




If I llived in AZ, I'd give you the benefit of the doubt. Unfortunately I live in the north east portion of Wyoming. My love for British comedy knows no limit. 

And I can definitely see your heritage in your face. You're quite the cutie-pie.


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> I sometimes wonder if my parents did the same.  Saddled with a long, obscure, difficult to pronounce last name, they picked the shortest, most common, easiest first name in the world.  And then people still misspell it.
> 
> Jhon
> Jon
> Jonh
> 
> . . . really?  Jonh?




 Exactly how hard is it to figure out 'John'?


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Whuh? Yochanan?....
> 
> 
> ...Or did you mean the more modern derived form...



Yeah, sorry.  I should have been more clear.







Ginnel said:


> Bing  yeah cool profile, I reckon your second picture would do a bit better with the mischevious grin on it
> 
> I should probably close down the window with your profile on it now people at work are going to start to wonder



But without the mischievous grin, would it really be me?  Maybe I should just remove it all together.  It was taken on the final leg of a three-day roadtrip to Disneyland.  I was feeling kinda nutty. . . it may have come across too much.

But yeah, your coworkers might get concerned.  I'm sure they don't want you moving all the way to AZ, no matter how cute I am.  


Duskblade said:


> If I llived in AZ, I'd give you the benefit of the doubt. Unfortunately I live in the north east portion of Wyoming.



Yeah, I've been to Wyoming, Yellowstone is very nice.  But I have no desire to relocate.  I'll keep looking for someone local.


----------



## hafrogman

Duskblade said:


> Exactly how hard is it to figure out 'John'?



To be fair I think the Jonh person was writing in ink, so I suspect the thought process was.

J. . .
O. . .
N. . .

No, wait.  There's supposed to be an "H" in there, isn't there?  Damn, I can't erase.  I don't want people to think that I just forgot it.  I'll just throw it in at the end.

H.

Jonh.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, sorry.  I should have been more clear.




I've been actually thinking about changing my name from the heavily derived form to closer the original. But if I'm going to change my name anyway, then I could go crazy and pick completely new one


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> To be fair I think the Jonh person was writing in ink, so I suspect the thought process was.
> 
> J. . .
> O. . .
> N. . .
> 
> No, wait.  There's supposed to be an "H" in there, isn't there?  Damn, I can't erase.  I don't want people to think that I just forgot it.  I'll just throw it in at the end.
> 
> H.
> 
> Jonh.



Talk about lazy.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> I've been actually thinking about changing my name from the heavily derived form to closer the original. But if I'm going to change my name anyway, then I could go crazy and pick completely new one



I wonder if you can legally get your middle name changed to something in quotes.

Sven "The Viking" Blackrat.


----------



## Duskblade

Blackrat said:


> I've been actually thinking about changing my name from the heavily derived form to closer the original. But if I'm going to change my name anyway, then I could go crazy and pick completely new one




My brother has a deep rooted love for the Highlander animated series, so much that he legally changed his first name to Quentin.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> I wonder if you can legally get your middle name changed to something in quotes.
> 
> Sven "The Viking" Blackrat.




I don't think that at least in Finland. We have quite heavy-handed naming laws...

And I sure as hell would not change my first name to Sven ...


----------



## Ginnel

Cheers for that dating website I'll check it out tonight, and remember!

"Faint heart never won fair lady"

*bows with a flourish of his hat*

Name that film, one of my favourites


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> If I llived in AZ, I'd give you the benefit of the doubt. Unfortunately I live in the north east portion of Wyoming. My love for British comedy knows no limit.
> 
> And I can definitely see your heritage in your face. You're quite the cutie-pie.




There you go, froggy. You have one. Now all you need is for someone to fight her for you. 


I'm getting jealous.


----------



## hafrogman

Duskblade said:


> My brother has a deep rooted love for the Highlander animated series, so much that he legally changed his first name to Quentin.



Could be worse.  He could have changed his last name.

"MacLeod, eh?  Scottish?"
"No, I just really liked Highlander."


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> My brother has a deep rooted love for the Highlander animated series, so much that he legally changed his first name to Quentin.



Quintin was the name of one of my most famous D&D characters. He was evil and backstabbed the party. I'll never be able to out do that character.


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> Could be worse.  He could have changed his last name.
> 
> "MacLeod, eh?  Scottish?"
> "No, I just really liked Highlander."




Which is exactly why he didn't.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> There you go, froggy. You have one. Now all you need is for someone to fight her for you.
> 
> 
> I'm getting jealous.



Well, there's always Ginnel.  His coworkers have seen him ogling my profile already.    After all, if you can have lesbians fighting over you, is it really any further a stretch to have a straight man fight for me?


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> Well, there's always Ginnel.  His coworkers have seen him ogling my profile already.    After all, if you can have lesbians fighting over you, is it really any further a stretch to have a straight man fight for me?




Oh. My. God.

Oh my god, oh my god, oh my god.

You guys are something else. I just rofled for real.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Well, there's always Ginnel.  His coworkers have seen him ogling my profile already.    After all, if you can have lesbians fighting over you, is it really any further a stretch to have a straight man fight for me?



In this corner we have Ginnel. A gentle gent from the UK.

In this corner we have Duskblade the beast from East  Wyoming.


Duskblade said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> Oh my god, oh my god, oh my god.
> 
> You guys are something else. I just rofled for real.




Did you hurt yourself? I've always wanted to see someone laugh so hard they hit the floor rolling.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> In this corner we have Ginnel. A gentle gent from the UK.
> 
> In this corner we have Duskblade the beast from East  Wyoming.
> 
> 
> Did you hurt yourself? I've always wanted to see someone laugh so hard they hit the floor rolling.




Beast?

Thankfully, no, I didn't hurt myself.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Beast?
> 
> Thankfully, no, I didn't hurt myself.




Don't take it personally. It went with East.

That's good. We don't want anyone hurting themselves.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> In this corner we have Ginnel. A gentle gent from the UK.
> 
> In this corner we have Duskblade the beast from East  Wyoming.



Because men always help eachother... In jumps Blackrat. A big brute from Frozen Wasteland, to help kick the wimmen out the ring.



> Did you hurt yourself? I've always wanted to see someone laugh so hard they hit the floor rolling.



Never laughed myself to the floor, but my neck was once so locked that I could not move it, and my mother tried to massage it. Which resulted in me dropping from the chair because of the pain, hitting my head to the table and then hitting my neck to the chair, intensifying the pain even more...


----------



## Duskblade

Blackrat said:


> Because men always help eachother... In jumps Blackrat. A big brute from Frozen Wasteland, to help kick the wimmen out the ring.
> 
> 
> Never laughed myself to the floor, but my neck was once so locked that I could not move it, and my mother tried to massage it. Which resulted in me dropping from the chair because of the pain, hitting my head to the table and then hitting my neck to the chair, intensifying the pain even more...




You wish to court hafrogman?  I thought you had a girlfriend?

Ouch, I can only imagine. In those situations I take two advil and lay down for a while, if I'm able to. That usually helps soothe the pain away.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> You wish to court hafrogman?




If I were a woman I'd wish to court hafrogman. He makes me laugh.


----------



## Ginnel

"Well I could never attack a....Oww....lady....ouff.....so I must instead present to you my.....Holy! cra....my case....argh....for this young gentleman....oh the pain, the agony, the humanity!"

*curls up in a little ball on the floor*


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> If I were a woman I'd wish to court hafrogman. He makes me laugh.




A certain rabbit makes me laugh. That doesn't mean I want to date him.


----------



## Ginnel

Duskblade said:


> A certain rabbit makes me laugh. That doesn't mean I want to date him.



Oh thats better than the 14" lizard!


----------



## Duskblade

Ginnel said:


> "Well I could never attack a....Oww....lady....ouff.....so I must instead present to you my.....Holy! cra....my case....argh....for this young gentleman....oh the pain, the agony, the humanity!"
> 
> *curls up in a little ball on the floor*




*pets the cute tiger and gives it a kitty treat*


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> "Well I could never attack a....Oww....lady....ouff.....so I must instead present to you my.....Holy! cra....my case....argh....for this young gentleman....oh the pain, the agony, the humanity!"
> 
> *curls up in a little ball on the floor*



Now that's funny right there.


Duskblade said:


> A certain rabbit makes me laugh. That doesn't mean I want to date him.




There is more to it but being funny is a major selling point.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Oh thats better than the 14" lizard!




She'd have to fight Goldmoon for Warlock. Have mercy.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Now that's funny right there.









Get 'er done!


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Get 'er done!




You got it. I wondered if anyone would get the quote.lol


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> You got it. I wondered if anyone would get the quote.lol




Larry is okay in my book. The funniest of the Blue Collar guys in my opinion.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did you hurt yourself? I've always wanted to see someone laugh so hard they hit the floor rolling.




Taking amusement in the pain of others? Hmmph!


----------



## Ginnel

The_Warlock said:


> Taking amusement in the pain of others? Hmmph!




I present to you the evidence M'lud.



			
				The Evidence said:
			
		

> Ginnel said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Well I could never attack a....Oww....lady....ouff.....so I must instead present to you my.....Holy! cra....my case....argh....for this young gentleman....oh the pain, the agony, the humanity!"
> 
> *curls up in a little ball on the floor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aeson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's funny right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Shabe

Ginnel said:


> Cheers for that dating website I'll check it out tonight, and remember!
> 
> "Faint heart never won fair lady"
> 
> *bows with a flourish of his hat*
> 
> Name that film, one of my favourites




Disney's Robin Hood

*bimbles off again*


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Larry is okay in my book. The funniest of the Blue Collar guys in my opinion.



I like Bill Ingval and Ron White but they're really funny.


The_Warlock said:


> Taking amusement in the pain of others? Hmmph!



I didn't say anything about hurting themselves. I imagine it could be done without harm. My question was more out of concern than amusment. 


Ginnel said:


> I present to you the evidence M'lud.




You, too, Brutus?


----------



## Dog Moon

She's lump, she's lump, she's lump, she's in my head!


----------



## Ginnel

Dog Moon said:


> She's lump, she's lump, she's lump, she's in my head!



 Presidents of the united states of America or indeed PUSA for short, and the song Lump

*rocks around the office a bit*


----------



## Shabe

Dog Moon said:


> She's lump, she's lump, she's lump, she's in my head!




*bimbles back*

*Guitar twiddle*
She's lump, she's lump, she's lump, she might be dead.
Lump lingered last in line for brains and the one she got was sort o rotten and insane,
small things so sad that birds could land, was lump fast asleep or rockin' out with the band? 

*jumps around a bit*


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> You, too, Brutus?



Well if Caeser stood around laughing at Brutus after he got thoroughly beaten up by a woman it might stand true otherwise that quote is used a little disingenuously


----------



## Ginnel

Shabe said:


> *bimbles back*
> 
> *Guitar twiddle*
> She's lump, she's lump, she's lump, she might be dead.
> Lump lingered last in line for brains and the one she got was sort o rotten and insane,
> small things so sad that birds could land, was lump fast asleep or rockin' out with the band?
> 
> *jumps around a bit*



 You can tell he's my twin can't you?


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Well if Caeser stood around laughing at Brutus after he got thoroughly beaten up by a woman it might stand true otherwise that quote is used a little disingenuously




I WASN'T laughing at you. I was laughing at how you wrote it.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> You can tell he's my twin can't you?




Not until you said he was your twin just now.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I WASN'T laughing at you. I was laughing at how you wrote it.



 Well then, erm, as you were then!


----------



## Duskblade

Ginnel, congrats on level 2 (1,000 posts)!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I didn't say anything about hurting themselves. I imagine it could be done without harm. My question was more out of concern than amusment.




I was once playing pool with some friends, when one of them took his shot, staggered, and pitched backward, crying out..."Augh! I pulled my arse!"

We should have helped him. We should have gone over and dragged him to a chair, or couch or something.

That was not possible however. The other 3 people in the room had within seconds pitched to the ground themselves, unable to control our laughter, trying to get handholds on the pool table to pull ourselves up to an occasional cry of, "I'm not kidding! My arse! Augh!"

This continued for some time.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Well then, erm, as you were then!




If there were some single women here like Christine then I would be as I were.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> I was once playing pool with some friends, when one of them took his shot, staggered, and pitch backward, crying out..."Augh! I pulled my arse!"
> 
> We should have helped him. We should have gone over and dragged him to a chair, or couch or something.
> 
> That was not possible however. The other 3 people in the room had within seconds pitched to the ground themselves, unable to control our laughter, trying to get handholds on the pool table to pull ourselves up to an occasional cry of, "I'm not kidding! My arse! Augh!"
> 
> This continued for some time.




How does one pull his arse?


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Taking amusement in the pain of others? Hmmph!





			
				Avenue Q said:
			
		

> NICKY:
> Oh, Schadenfreude, huh?
> What's that, some kinda Nazi word?
> 
> GARY COLEMAN:
> Yup! It's German for "happiness at the misfortune of others!"
> 
> NICKY:
> "Happiness at the misfortune of others." That IS German!




I loves me some Avenue Q.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> How does one pull his arse?



 Get it drunk and come out with an amazingly funny chat up line?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> How does one pull his arse?




Therein lies the humor of the moment - we had no clue. 

That said, he limped for days, having essentially strained one half of his gluteus maximus causing it clench uncontrollably, rather like a Charlie Horse (ie, when your leg muscles tighten and clench painfully without control).

So, I suppose one could say he got a Charlie Arse.


----------



## Ginnel

Duskblade said:


> Ginnel, congrats on level 2 (1,000 posts)!



Why thank you


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> Get it drunk and come out with an amazingly funny chat up line?



. . . your culture is showing, Ginnel.

Nobody pulls on this side of the Atlantic.


----------



## Ginnel

The_Warlock said:


> Therein lies the humor of the moment - we had no clue.
> 
> That said, he limped for days, having essentially strained one half of his gluteus maximus causing it clench uncontrollably, rather like a Charlie Horse (ie, when your leg muscles tighten and clench painfully without control).
> 
> So, I suppose one could say he got a Charlie Arse.



It seems like what you're describing as a Charlie Horse is infact cramp?


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> How does one pull his arse?




 With a chain and a hook?

Might give yourself another butt-hole though.


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> . . . your culture is showing, Ginnel.
> 
> 
> Nobody pulls on this side of the Atlantic.



Aww crap *pulls his trousers up* aherm

I live in hope that I can educate these poor colonials though 
and that somebody might get it


----------



## Dog Moon

Ginnel said:


> Presidents of the united states of America or indeed PUSA for short, and the song Lump
> 
> *rocks around the office a bit*




I've had this song in my head for a while now...

Even looked it up on Youtube, which is when I saw:

Gump.

"Gump sat alone on a bench in the park
"My name is Forrest," he'd casually remark
Waitin' for the bus with his hands in his pockets
He just kept sayin' life is like a box of chocolates

He's Gump, He's Gump
What's in his head?
He's Gump, He's Gump, He's Gump
Is he in-bred?

Gump was a big celebrity
He told JFK that he really had to pee
He never feels too dumb because
His mom always told him stupid is as stupid does

He's Gump, He's Gump
He's kinda square
He's Gump, He's Gump, He's Gump
What's with that hair?

Run... run... run, run, now Forrest
Run... run... run like the wind now
Run... run... run, run, now Forrest
Run... stop!

His buddy Bubba was a shrimp-lovin' man
His friend with no legs he called Lieutenant Dan
His girlfriend Jenny was kind of a slut
went to the White House, showed LBJ his butt

He's Gump, He's Gump
He's not too bright
He's Gump, He's Gump, He's Gump
But he's alright

Is this Gump out of his head?
I think so
Is this Gump really brain dead?
I think so
Did this Gump make lots of bread?
I think so
And that's all I have to say about that"


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> How does one pull his arse?



See, my friend Zach has a totally different story involving his friend's behind.  Living in rural Texas.  Owned a spear, like an honest to god, blade on a pole, spear.  No euphamism.  His friend got stabbed in the rear with the spear (still no euphamism).

Discussion with the emergency room nurse goes like this:

He: My friend was just speared in the arse.
Her: What with?
He: You're not listening, woman!


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> With a chain and a hook?
> 
> Might give yourself another butt-hole though.



Talk about gettin 'er done.


Ginnel said:


> I live in hope that I can educate these poor colonials though




You can't learn us nuttin'.


----------



## The_Warlock

Ginnel said:
			
		

> It seems like what you're describing as a Charlie Horse is infact cramp?




If you call your entire leg pulling itself into a bent position despite you doing your darndest to tell it otherwise while experiencing excrutiating muscle pain a "cramp" - then yes.

The vernacular on my side of ocean in the northern latitudes is to call that a "Charlie Horse", and reserve "cramp" for muscle pain and stiffness, as opposed to outright rebellion on the part of an entire limb.


----------



## The_Warlock

Ginnel said:


> I live in hope that I can educate these poor colonials though




You can show an American to British culture, but you can't make him say AloominEEumm.


----------



## Ginnel

The_Warlock said:


> If you call your entire leg pulling itself into a bent position despite you doing your darndest to tell it otherwise while experiencing excrutiating muscle pain a "cramp" - then yes.
> 
> The vernacular on my side of ocean in the northern latitudes is to call that a "Charlie Horse", and reserve "cramp" for muscle pain and stiffness, as opposed to outright rebellion on the part of an entire limb.



Yup thats the one it hurts a dam lot haven't had it in a while its always annoying as you know you need to straighten your leg out, but your body is telling you er no mister no, your muscles gonna like snap or something if you do that.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> If you call your entire leg pulling itself into a bent position despite you doing your darndest to tell it otherwise while experiencing excrutiating muscle pain a "cramp" - then yes.



That is in fact what is supposed to be meant by cramp.  Just cramps can be anywhere, while a Charlie Horse is supposed to be your leg.

This is why swimming after eating is supposed to be an idea.  The cramps they're predicting aren't sore muscles, but the agony inducing spasm where you just succumb to the waves because you certainly aren't swimming.

Personal, least favorite cramp: The arch of my foot.  Nothing says not fun like having your foot try and fold itself in half.


----------



## Shabe

The_Warlock said:


> If you call your entire leg pulling itself into a bent position despite you doing your darndest to tell it otherwise while experiencing excrutiating muscle pain a "cramp" - then yes.
> 
> The vernacular on my side of ocean in the northern latitudes is to call that a "Charlie Horse", and reserve "cramp" for muscle pain and stiffness, as opposed to outright rebellion on the part of an entire limb.




Ah, a light has clicked in my brain I was wondering how someone could have a slight cramp (mentioned in books), when to me is a stupid amount of pain which to get rid of you need to stretch straight the offending limb, worse than getting epilated thats for sure. 

The internet seems to agree that North Americans call cramp, charley horse.


----------



## Ginnel

The_Warlock said:


> You can show an American to British culture, but you can't make him say AloominEEumm.



Hehe like that one 

Looking at words and how Americans pronounce them I reckon they're correct for the majority, however I could never get used to saying aloominum.


----------



## Shabe

*sniffs around*

Is someone cooking?


----------



## The_Warlock

Shabe said:


> The internet seems to agree that North Americans call cramp, charley horse.




I may be crazy, but I'm not insane!


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> You can show an American to British culture, but you can't make him say AloominEEumm.





Ginnel said:


> Looking at words and how Americans pronounce them I reckon they're correct for the majority, however I could never get used to saying aloominum.



I can see the arguments for both.  Aluminum is just easier to say.  But barium, sodium, radium.

Really, the question is, 'why the "n"?'

Alumium would make so much more sense and still be pronounceable.


----------



## Duskblade

Shabe said:


> *sniffs around*
> 
> Is someone cooking?




My brother just got done making pancakes. He used to be a chef at an IHOP, so he knows their secret recipe.


----------



## The_Warlock

Ginnel said:


> Hehe like that one




Thank you, kindly. Repurposing axioms is a hobby of mine.


----------



## hafrogman

Duskblade said:


> My brother just got done making pancakes. He used to be a chef at an IHOP, so he knows their secret recipe.



How long ago was he a cook?  Does he remember the "Sourdough Bacon Burger Melt"?  Can he move to my kitchen?

Thank you.


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> I can see the arguments for both.  Aluminum is just easier to say.  But barium, sodium, radium.
> 
> Really, the question is, 'why the "n"?'
> 
> Alumium would make so much more sense and still be pronounceable.




Confusion of pronunciation.

AL-LOO-ME-UM 
Ever thought of that one?


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> How long ago was he a cook?  Does he remember the "Sourdough Bacon Burger Melt"?  Can he move to my kitchen?
> 
> Thank you.




Yeah, he remembers it. You'd have to at least match his current salary of $40,000 a year for him to become your personal chef though. Though with free room and board he'd be willing to go for $30,000.


----------



## hafrogman

Duskblade said:


> Yeah, he remembers it. You'd have to at least match his current salary of $40,000 a year for him to become your personal chef though. Though with free room and board he'd be willing to go for $30,000.



Dang.

I can't quite afford that yet.  *sigh*

Why did they have to stop making my sammich?


----------



## Ginnel

The_Warlock said:


> Thank you, kindly. Repurposing axioms is a hobby of mine.



How very XKCDish 

http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t59/Paradox13VA/HobbyXKCD.jpg

http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/myl/xkcd_imposter.png

http://data.tumblr.com/16615161_500.jpg


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> How very XKCDish



Monday's was one of my all time favorites.  And another "my hobby" one for your collection.


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> Dang.
> 
> I can't quite afford that yet.  *sigh*
> 
> Why did they have to stop making my sammich?




I hear you. And on top of that matter why did Dennys have to go and eliminate trans-fatty acids? I keep in shape; I work out and watch my calorie count. I loved their stuff before the elimination. Now I dodn't even go to Denny's anymore.


----------



## hafrogman

Duskblade said:


> I hear you. And on top of that matter why did Dennys have to go and eliminate trans-fatty acids? I keep in shape; I work out and watch my calorie count. I loved their stuff before the elimination. Now I dodn't even go to Denny's anymore.



I enjoy their chicken ranch melt, but that's about it.  Anything else I want, I could get somewhere else better.


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> I enjoy their chicken ranch melt, but that's about it.  Anything else I want, I could get somewhere else better.




Yeah. If I want waffles I'll go to The Waffle House.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> Implies?




That you are an angel that will always be loved, or you will always be loved by your "angel."  Or that no matter what, you will always be loved be it fate by fate, a spiritual protector, another person (or a group of people), etc. 

That name is meant to be a comforting as well as a beacon in dark times.   It's a good name.


----------



## Blackrat

YouTube - Mario: Game Over


----------



## Relique du Madde

Am I the only one that thinks it wrong that they are makine Beany Babies of Obama's children?  I mean seriously... people need to stop drinking the Obama-mania kool aid and stop making idols of his family since they did nothing but were fortunate enough to ride his coat tail to power.  Let them live their lives and not make them into circus freaks or things to be gawked at while you rape their image for profit (because isn't that a huge step backwards for the civil rights movement?).


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Am I the only one that thinks it wrong that they are makine Beany Babies of Obama's children?  I mean seriously... people need to stop drinking the Obama-mania kool aid and stop making idols of his family since they did nothing but were fortunate enough to ride his coat tail to power.  Let them live their lives and not make them into circus freaks or things to be gawked at while you rape their image for profit (because isn't that a huge step backwards for the civil rights movement?).




Oh. My. God.

That is just way too wrong on so many levels. I mean I’m happy the guy is in office, but that’s him. His spouse and children need to make names for themselves, not leech off Obama.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> That you are an angel that will always be loved, or you will always be loved by your "angel."  Or that no matter what, you will always be loved be it fate by fate, a spiritual protector, another person (or a group of people), etc.
> 
> That name is meant to be a comforting as well as a beacon in dark times.   It's a good name.




I have led a very charmed life. My parents make enough money to have treated my brother and I to many things that we not have seen and done otherwise. I've never really had anything to really worry about; my parents were always behind me 100%. If I wanted something, they'd make me go for the goal, but they'd support the final result (assuming the result was a good one). 

They even completely funded my funded my college degree. I'm a freelance writer and I make damn good money doing it. I'm very blessed.


----------



## Relique du Madde

blackrat said:


> youtube - mario: Game over




lol


----------



## Knightfall

Hi Hive!


----------



## Knightfall

*Question:* What do you guys think about me changing my username to be just "Knightfall" instead of Knightfall1972?


----------



## Duskblade

I think I just found the one food that just might be better than any other desert; Yoplait Original 99% Fat Free Orange Crème Yogurt.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm ok with it after all you are different from the NightFall... and it's just simplifying things.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm ok with it after all you are different from the NightFall... and it's just simplifying things.



You see, that's what I was thinking. Now, there already is a "Knightfall" amongst them member list but that person never posted even once and never visited EN World again after creating the username on March 11, 2005.

So I think I'm safe to assume the Mods will simply delete the other one and let me change my username.


----------



## Duskblade

Knightfall1972 said:


> *Question:* What do you guys think about me changing my username to be just "Knightfall" instead of Knightfall1972?




I admit that I'm miss the 1972 aspect of your username for a while, but I'd eventually get over it.


----------



## Knightfall

Duskblade said:


> I admit that I'm miss the 1972 aspect of your username for a while, but I'd eventually get over it.



It will be a little strange for me too. However, it is what I've wanted to do for some time now.


----------



## Knightfall

Anyway, I need to start getting ready to leave for my night class. Talk to you all (much) later on tonight.


----------



## CleverNickName

Finally home.  Damn, that was a long day.  (See page 7 of this thread.)

What I need now is a bowl of soup, a glass of wine, and my pillow...preferably in that order.


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall1972 said:


> *Question:* What do you guys think about me changing my username to be just "Knightfall" instead of Knightfall1972?


----------



## Blackrat

CleverNickName said:


> Finally home.  Damn, that was a long day.  (See page 7 of this thread.)
> 
> What I need now is a bowl of soup, a glass of wine, and my pillow...preferably in that order.




Hmm... Yes, I think Pillow, Wine, Soup isn't very working order...


----------



## Blackrat

*Pokes the Hive with a sharp stick*


----------



## Blackrat

*Pokes the Hive with a 10-foot pole*


----------



## Blackrat

*Pokes the Hive with a Helicopter*

Where the *************** is everyone!?


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> *Pokes the Hive with a sharp stick*






Blackrat said:


> *Pokes the Hive with a 10-foot pole*






Blackrat said:


> *Pokes the Hive with a Helicopter*
> 
> Where the *************** is everyone!?




You called?

Catching up with the hive mainly.  My is was having server issues yesterday...  Fortunately you people were slow (only 13 pages the shammeeeee).


----------



## Blackrat

*Pokes Phaezen with a sharp stick*

You there peasant. Where is everyone? Your King has arrived.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> *Pokes Phaezen with a sharp stick*
> 
> You there peasant. Where is everyone? Your King has arrived.




Now we see the violence inherent on the system!

Help! Help! I'm being repressed!


----------



## Blackrat

Bloody peasant!


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> *Pokes Phaezen with a sharp stick*
> 
> You there peasant. Where is everyone? Your King has arrived.




ANd who made you King anyway? *I* didn't vote for you



Blackrat said:


> Bloody peasant!




You saw him repressing me didn't you?


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> ANd who made you King anyway? *I* didn't vote for you




Because some moistened bint lobbed a scimitar at me!




Yes yes, I know I'm misquoting but that was a much better line 

So what's up? You wouldn't happen to know any other funny cthulhu comics? And no, not Hello Cthulhu, I know that already...


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> So what's up? You wouldn't happen to know any other funny cthulhu comics? And no, not Hello Cthulhu, I know that already...





Not funny, but it is shaping up to be a good cthulhu story:

Lovecraft is Missing » Archive » Chapter One

Also

LOLTHULHU

but is is getting a bit cobwebby (last update March 08)


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Not funny, but it is shaping up to be a good cthulhu story:
> 
> Lovecraft is Missing » Archive » Chapter One




Meh, didn't like the style, but thanks anyway. I wonder where everyone else is...


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> I wonder where everyone else is...




Doing what I wish I was doing and sleeping*?  Except for Rev, he has dissapeared this week after his activities on the weekend 

*It is impossible to sleep while being attacked by a stirge** swarm

**Biggest mosquitoes I have seen in my life


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Bloody peasant!




That's what happens if you poke someone to hard - he bleeds!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I was posting in the game. Time is going slowly right now in the game.  But I'm figuring that it probably took 5 - 10 minutes for Keiko to walk to the the steps and scan the area using her powers to find sniper angles and about 5 minutes for Sven to finish his ice cream.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Phaezen said:


> Except for Rev, he has dissapeared this week after his activities on the weekend




He's unclogging his plumbing..  32 years of rust ain't good.


----------



## Phaezen

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> That's what happens if you poke someone to hard - he bleeds!





Naaa, that is from the Stirge attack


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I was posting in the game. Time is going slowly right now in the game.  But I'm figuring that it probably took 5 - 10 minutes for Keiko to walk to the the steps and scan the area using her powers to find sniper angles and about 5 minutes for Sven to finish his ice cream.




Hey! He is immune to coldness. Doesn't that mean his immune to the brainfreeze result of eating icecream too fast too? As I said, he needed to get his hands free so he just crams it in his mouth whole .


----------



## Blackrat

-I don't want a bloody cookie!
-It's not bloody, it's chocolate chip.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Hey! He is immune to coldness. Doesn't that mean his immune to the brainfreeze result of eating icecream too fast too? As I said, he needed to get his hands free so he just crams it in his mouth whole .




Technically yes, unless it's a psychological effect.


----------



## Blackrat

There is an absolutely weird crimewave going on in Finland's capital. Someone is robbing grocery-stores but he only takes on those of a specific chain. Man, he's having some issues with the grocery-chain it seems .


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Technically yes, unless it's a psychological effect.



Nah, brain freeze is caused by the sudden contraction of the palette (the fleshy part at the top of your mouth).  It's kind of like a small scale cramp inside your head.  Quite uncomfortable.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> There is an absolutely weird crimewave going on in Finland's capital. Someone is robbing grocery-stores but he only takes on those of a specific chain. Man, he's having some issues with the grocery-chain it seems .




Odd, we had a similar problem several year back, but it was arson attacks not robberies.

Maybe he knows of a weakness in thier security/cash handling procedures


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> *Pokes the Hive with a 10-foot pole*



Hey!  Stop poking the Hive with my character.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Nah, brain freeze is caused by the sudden contraction of the palette (the fleshy part at the top of your mouth).  It's kind of like a small scale cramp inside your head.  Quite uncomfortable.




Yeah, but with Sven it might be psychological.  Ie..  before he became immune to cold effects he got brain freeze when eating snow to fast, so he thinks he should get it when he eats ice cream too fast even though he's immune to it.


Yes. I'm over thinking it.


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Odd, we had a similar problem several year back, but it was arson attacks not robberies.
> 
> Maybe he knows of a weakness in thier security/cash handling procedures




I don't think so. It seems more like random robbings but just conducted against the same chain. He only gets very small amounts of cash each time and there's no prob with the surveillance. The papers aren't even sure if it's the same person or if it's just random chance. But the police haven't been able to get anyone for those...


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah, but with Sven it might be psychological.  Ie..  before he became immune to cold effects he got brain freeze when eating snow to fast, so he thinks he should get it when he eats ice cream too fast even though he's immune to it.
> 
> 
> Yes. I'm over thinking it.




No-no. Sven was born on Good Day. He has always been immune to cold. And strong. It's a bit like with Obelix, expect he was blessed by whoever god was watching at the moment, instead of being dropped to a cauldron of magic potion...

Imagine a toddler who can throw cows at his leisure...


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> No-no. Sven was born on Good Day. He has always been immune to cold. And strong. It's a bit like with Obelix, expect he was blessed by whoever god was watching at the moment, instead of being dropped to a cauldron of magic potion...
> 
> Imagine a toddler who can throw cows at his leisure...



But Asterix, I DID cut the cake into two pieces!


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> No-no. Sven was born on Good Day. He has always been immune to cold. And strong. It's a bit like with Obelix, expect he was blessed by whoever god was watching at the moment, instead of being dropped to a cauldron of magic potion...
> 
> Imagine a toddler who can throw cows at his leisure...





     

I have freinds with young children, the mere thought of this.....


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> I have freinds with young children, the mere thought of this.....




Well, I added a picture for your enjoyment...


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Well, I added a picture for your enjoyment...




Well you would have to take childproofing to a whole new level (we are looking at nuclear vault level here)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmmm..... maybe it's the pantheon of Ice cold refreshments and snacks....  yeah that's the ticket.


----------



## Blackrat

The more I think of it, the more I see Sven and Obelix being very alike...


----------



## Relique du Madde

I hate trying to transcribe lyrics...  I'm thinking of just going a head and asking my GF's Brother to ask his friend Dave what the lyrics to this song of his is (I decided to use it for my motion graphics project).   I personally would have wanted to use a different song of his, but unfortunately, I'm not sure using a song that would be censored on radio air would be a wise choice for a project/portfolio piece for an art school. 


Here's My approximation of what the lyrics are:

*Decision in Me*  by Kill Process
It's the decision in me
that took me where I want to be  

and I'm falling away
and I'm falling away
from what I know...

Too many times I thought
the world the I know was not lying with me
with me

the second I heard your name
it takes me away from the pain
of you

It's the decision in me
took me where I want to be

And I'm falling away
but I'm falling away
from what I know
from what I know

life used to seem so much easier 

it feels like
the older I get the more I don't know

compromise is the only way
to get someone to love you
it's the decision in me
 that keeps me from falling away

I'm falling away
I'm falling away
from what I know


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> He's unclogging his plumbing..  32 years of rust ain't good.




Do you have to remind us? Some of us haven't eaten lunch yet and we'd like to keep our appetite.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> *Pokes Phaezen with a sharp stick*
> 
> You there peasant. Where is everyone? Your King has arrived.




This is a hive. There are no kings only queens. Unless you look good in a dress then you ain't in charge around here.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> This is a hive. There are no kings only queens. Unless you look good in a dress then you ain't in charge around here.




Well, to tell the truth, with a corset underneath, I do look quite charming in a dress...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Well, to tell the truth, with a corset underneath, I do look quite charming in a dress...




postpixkthxbye


----------



## Blackrat

No...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Well, to tell the truth, with a corset underneath, I do look quite charming in a dress...





Is that the bearded woman?  

Nope.  Blackrat is dressing in drag again.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> No...




I don't blame you. We can't all be as sexy as Aurora and Goldmoon.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> Do you have to remind us? Some of us haven't eaten lunch yet and we'd like to keep our appetite.




Onn the otherhand, it does help with the weight


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Onn the otherhand, it does help with the weight



Tru dat, tru dat.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Is that the bearded woman?
> 
> Nope.  Blackrat is dressing in drag again.




Meh, was before I grew beard again. And about 20kg ago. I'm not even sure if there is pictures of it anymore... But I was mistaken for a woman


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Well, to tell the truth, with a corset underneath, I do look quite charming in a dress...






Aeson said:


> postpixkthxbye




San check D100/100 1d6 people die


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Phaezen said:


> Odd, we had a similar problem several year back, but it was arson attacks not robberies.
> 
> Maybe he knows of a weakness in thier security/cash handling procedures




There was a guy called "Dagobert" (which is also the name in German versions of the Disney comics about Scrooge the Duck) in Germany some years ago that blackmailed a certain store chain. He did it once in 1988 and detonated a bomb after the first money handover (500.000 DM ~ 250.000 €) failed that dealt considerably damage. The second handover succeeded and he disappeared again.
But 1992 he was broke again, suffering severe depressions (hea accidentally in resolvents in his job that seemed to have affected his mental health) and considering suicide. He began a new blackmail scheme, this time against Karstadt. He again threatened them with bombs, and a few of them exploded.

He got his nick name due to his pass phrase he used in newspaper articles to give details on the money handovers and his threats (it was "Dagobert greets his nephews"), and he got particularly famous for the intracity of his constructions. 
For examle, he built a mini lorry for a money handover. The money was to be deponated on the lorry and it used an abandoned railway to get the money to him. Unfortunately it jumped off tracks shortly before it arrived and he didn't dare to approach it. He has placed several firecrackers along the path - that was already difficult to follow on its own at night time - and managed to confuse the police so he could escape.
And that was just one of a few escapes he managed when the police was circling in on him.

No one ever got seriously hurt (two lightly injured) despite quite a few attacks, which is probably partially thanks to the timing and placing of his bombs. 

He was eventually arrested and left prison on good behavior in 2000, having recieved therapy from the results of his exposure to resolvents. (It was apparently only diagnosed in prison.)

If you've seen The Heist on Channel 4 (UK), he (real Name: Arno Funke) was there, basically playing himself. He is also a caricaturist and wrote an autobiography. His story was also used in a movie

[/tales from Germany, details courtesy of Wikipedia]


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I don't blame you. We can't all be as sexy as Aurora and Goldmoon.



Is this hypothetical sexyness or is there online evidence we can scrutinise and admire?


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Is this hypothetical sexyness or is there online evidence we can scrutinise and admire?




Sadly there is not evidence of yet. I'm going soley on online persona and personality.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> Sadly there is not evidence of yet. I'm going soley on online persona and personality.


----------



## Ginnel

Oops leapt straight to the physicality, again, my bad 

Sexy flirting and stuff gotcha, I can do that  better one on one though, and in person come to think of it


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Oops leapt straight to the physicality, again, my bad
> 
> Sexy flirting and stuff gotcha, I can do that  better one on one though, and in person come to think of it




You got it dude.


----------



## Duskblade

Blackrat said:


> Well, to tell the truth, with a corset underneath, I do look quite charming in a dress...




I hope you mean a kilt.

Oh, and Good Morning hive. How is everyone today?


----------



## Blackrat

Duskblade said:


> I hope you mean a kilt.
> 
> Oh, and Good Morning hive. How is everyone today?




No, I don't wear a corset with a kilt . Kilt I wear occasionally even now. It's been 6 years since I've worn a dress...


----------



## Duskblade

Blackrat said:


> No, I don't wear a corset with a kilt . Kilt I wear occasionally even now. It's been 6 years since I've worn a dress...




Oh. My. God.


----------



## Blackrat

Duskblade said:


> Oh. My. God.




No, that's my girlfriend. And the proper term is goddess .


----------



## Duskblade

Blackrat said:


> YouTube - Mario: Game Over




Just got gone watching that. 

BEST. YOUTUBE. VIDEO. EVAR!!


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Oh. My. God.




You really need to think outside the norm. Dresses are clothes and that's all. Men and women could wear the same clothes.


----------



## Duskblade

Blackrat said:


> No, that's my girlfriend. And the proper term is goddess .




 Whay must it be that everyone is paired off?? I'm still waiting for my Romeo.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Whay must it be that everyone is paired off?? I'm still waiting for my Romeo.




Not everyone is paired off. The single men of this thread and board in general out number the paired ones I'm sure.


----------



## Blackrat

<=*Angry young man with angry rambling outburst!*


----------



## Aeson

I have 2 hours left today and a whole shift tomorrow. after that it is the weekend and come Monday back to my old schdule. I can't wait. I hate getting dressed up for these day time people. I want to dress down again.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Not everyone is paired off. The single men of this thread and board in general out number the paired ones I'm sure.




My brother has a fiancee, my parents have a love that I can only hope for. All my friends have a significant other or are married. There's no one I know that doesn't have a significant other.

I'm tired of being alone. I have so much love to give. All I have to give it to is Charlie, my cat. 

And even he runs away from me half the time.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> <=*Angry young man with angry rambling outburst!*




Say it ain't so. An angry rat?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Say it ain't so. An angry rat?




Meh. There was a very different post at first, but I edited it out quite fast... Hoping no-one had a chance to see it... For some reason only one I feel comfortable enough for sharing it would have been Relique... *shrug*


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> My brother has a fiancee, my parents have a love that I can only hope for. All my friends have a significant other or are married. There's no one I know that doesn't have a significant other.
> 
> I'm tired of being alone. I have so much love to give. All I have to give it to is Charlie, my cat.
> 
> And even she runs away from me half the time.




I know how you feel. BELIEVE me, I know how you feel. I'm the only one of my siblings not married. Most of my cousins are married. Hell even one of my nieces is married with 2 kids. My nephew is probably on his way to being married before too long. Many of my friends are married. I hate going to parties alone with all the couples there. It gets me depressed. Christmas was torture.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Meh. There was a very different post at first, but I edited it out quite fast... Hoping no-one had a chance to see it... For some reason only one I feel comfortable about it would have been Relique... *shrug*




Share what you feel comfortable with. It's ok not to share anything at all. There is always PMs if you feel you need to talk to someone.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> I know how you feel. BELIEVE me, I know how you feel. I'm the only one of my siblings not married. Most of my cousins are married. Hell even one of my nieces is married with 2 kids. My nephew is probably on his way to being married before too long. Many of my friends are married. I hate going to parties alone with all the couples there. It gets me depressed. Christmas was torture.




My consolation about the holidays is that the immediate family (my brother, my parents and myself) gets together for some joy and laughter.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> My consolation about the holidays is




You don't celebrate them?


----------



## Aeson

Oh and I don't even have a cat so you're 4 legs up on me right there.lol


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> You don't celebrate them?




I was edititng.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> I was edititng.




I see that. I still wanted to have some fun.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Oh and I don't even have a cat so you're 4 legs up on me right there.lol




I sometimes wish that I could Uplift Charlie.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Share what you feel comfortable with. It's ok not to share anything at all. There is always PMs if you feel you need to talk to someone.




Yeah, I know. As I said, it was an angry outburst, which I immediatily regretted and edited out .


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> I sometimes wish that I could Uplift Charlie.




Are you sure you want a female feline as a humanoid companion? A male feline would better suit your needs, no? Better yet, a male human.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, I know. As I said, it was an angry outburst, which I immediatily regretted and edited out .




That's why I wish we could delete posts. We don't have that option.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Are you sure you want a female feline as a humanoid companion? A male feline would better suit your needs, no? Better yet, a male human.




My cat is male.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yawns.  Night..  tomarrow's a long day... er today's a long day.  I got to get the camera equiptment from my school before anyone else does then work on several assignments before working then going clubbing.  Tonights going to be the first time in a long time I was able to go to Release the Bats (the "local" goth club).  What sucks is that it's a DJ only night.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I am single, but I love Christmas, because I get to meet up with the rest of my family (including uncles and grand parents and cousins). But then, not everyone there is in a relationship. My sisters (6 years younger then me) are also singles and I judge the likelihood of them finding a man any time soon as low as my likelihood to find a woman. They seem not particularly interested in pursuing a relationship, and to be honest, I am not exactly busy with that, either.

I wonder if I am just not trying much because I fear the rejection or if it's because I am not missing it or because I fear that I'd lose my freedom. Maybe it's a mix of all. Yeah, I think it has a lot to do with not wanting to invest effort in something that is not likely to yield results soon. I mean, I'd have to go out more, talk with strangers (of the female persuasion) and convince some of them that I am a likeable guy (that's probably easier) that also is... sexually interesting (harder), and go through all the failures and rejections and might go through a few prospects before I find someone that I want so share the rest of my life with and vice versa.

Not that I don't like being in love. It was wonderful, "back in the days".  

Mustrum "To lazy for a relationship?" Ridcully


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> My cat is male.




Earlier you said "She runs away." I assumed from that he was a she.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Earlier you said "She runs away." I assumed from that he was a she.




An error on my part then.


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I am single, but I love Christmas, because I get to meet up with the rest of my family (including uncles and grand parents and cousins). But then, not everyone there is in a relationship. My sisters (6 years younger then me) are also singles and I judge the likelihood of them finding a man any time soon as low as my likelihood to find a woman. They seem not particularly interested in pursuing a relationship, and to be honest, I am not exactly busy with that, either.
> 
> I wonder if I am just not trying much because I fear the rejection or if it's because I am not missing it or because I fear that I'd lose my freedom. Maybe it's a mix of all. Yeah, I think it has a lot to do with not wanting to invest effort in something that is not likely to yield results soon. I mean, I'd have to go out more, talk with strangers (of the female persuasion) and convince some of them that I am a likeable guy (that's probably easier) that also is... sexually interesting (harder), and go through all the failures and rejections and might go through a few prospects before I find someone that I want so share the rest of my life with and vice versa.
> 
> Not that I don't like being in love. It was wonderful, "back in the days".
> 
> Mustrum "To lazy for a relationship?" Ridcully




I can see that. In some ways I feel the same. It's easier and safer just continue being single.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> An error on my part then.




Meh. It happens.


----------



## Ginnel

There'll be a load of someones out there for you Duskblade  and one day you'll meet one of them.

I don't believe in just one person being right for you the statisical odds would not favour a positive outcome  
A better way to improve these odds is to make sure you go out to social events and the like even if it is with couples because its a hell of a lot more likely to happen there than at home 

Dating sites - even if you're sceptical about them theres no harm in giving them a go


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> There'll be a load of someones out there for you Duskblade  and one day you'll meet one of them.
> 
> I don't believe in just one person being right for you the statisical odds would not favour a positive outcome
> A better way to improve these odds is to make sure you go out to social events and the like even if it is with couples because its a hell of a lot more likely to happen there than at home
> 
> Dating sites - even if you're sceptical about them theres no harm in giving them a go




Says the man that can't find love either.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> <=*Angry young man with angry rambling outburst!*



Let me guess, don't need the details, but it either has something to do with a female or family?


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Let me guess, don't need the details, but it either has something to do with a female or family?




Female family problems.


----------



## Duskblade

Ginnel said:


> There'll be a load of someones out there for you Duskblade  and one day you'll meet one of them.
> 
> I don't believe in just one person being right for you the statisical odds would not favour a positive outcome
> A better way to improve these odds is to make sure you go out to social events and the like even if it is with couples because its a hell of a lot more likely to happen there than at home
> 
> Dating sites - even if you're sceptical about them theres no harm in giving them a go




I wish I had as simple as Reveille. He met his finacee at the Dentists'.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> I wish I had as simple as Reveille. He met his finacee at the Dentists'.




You meet people in the oddest places like say a hivemind thread on a gaming message board. 

I doubt it was as simple as you think. Rev had been looking for a long time just like everyone else here.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Says the man that can't find love either.



I know what I'm doing wrong  also I don't have friends who go to new and interesting places still thats all excuses I should just get my butt out there and find someone


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> You meet people in the oddest places like say a hivemind thread on a gaming message board.




 Are you trying to imply something?


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> I know what I'm doing wrong  also I don't have friends who go to new and interesting places still thats all excuses I should just get my butt out there and find someone



You and me both. 


Duskblade said:


> Are you trying to imply something?




Not a thing. I'm just saying don't rule anyone or anyplace out.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Not a thing. I'm just saying don't rule anyone or anyplace out.




I'll keep that in mind, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Not a thing. I'm just saying don't rule anyone or anyplace out.



Heh I'm actually quite bad at that myself sometimes I think I'm just a bit too picky.

She'd need to be attractive to me, intelligent, funny and have a nice smile which she would use often 
Man if I was just dumb it'd be much easier  or on second thoughts If I was rich it would easier yeah option 2 sounds better


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> I'll keep that in mind, thanks for the advice.



If I were to imply something it's that you know there are single guys here. Maybe one of them tickles your fancy. If not now maybe a future member will. 



Ginnel said:


> Heh I'm actually quite bad at that myself sometimes I think I'm just a bit too picky.
> 
> She'd need to be attractive to me, intelligent, funny and have a nice smile which she would use often
> Man if I was just dumb it'd be much easier  or on second thoughts If I was rich it would easier yeah option 2 sounds better




Ginnel, I think I could be your long lost 2nd twin. We need to stop agreeing on so much.lol


----------



## Duskblade

Hafrogman is cute and Relique makes me laugh, a lot.

Unfortunately, Relique is spoken for and distance between hafrogman and I is an issue that I can't currently overcome. I have a lot of my money tied up in ivestments for the next 5 years. So, I won't be able to move until my investments mature.


----------



## Aeson

There she goes naming names and making the rest of us feel bad.


----------



## Ginnel

Duskblade said:


> Hafrogman is cute and Relique makes me laugh, a lot.
> 
> Unfortunately, Relique is spoken for and distance between hafrogman and I is an issue that I can't currently overcome. I have a lot of my money tied up in ivestments for the next 5 years. So, I won't be able to move until my investments mature.



Feel free to spread the compliments to people who are currently around  points to his sig


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Feel free to spread the compliments to people who are currently around  points to his sig




whore.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> There she goes naming names and making the rest of us feel bad.




Well, if there are any lonely hiver gamers that live in northeast Wyoming, I encourage them to sound off.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Ginnel, I think I could be your long lost 2nd twin. We need to stop agreeing on so much.lol



No we don't!


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Well, if there are any lonely hiver gamers that live in northest Wyoming, I encourage them to sound off.



Dogmoon and maybe Galeros would be the nearest to you. Is Knightfall single? 

I'm a lonely hiver gamer that lives in North West Georgia if it matters.lol


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> whore.



Your powers of observation are truly remarkable 

Its not the first time I've been called something like that  my friends where I currently live mostly gamers think I have that kind of a reputation, however where I used to live they thought I was pretty tame, people 'ey?


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> No we don't!




It just means we're right.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Your powers of observation are truly remarkable




what can I say? I call em as I see em.

And nothing wrong with playing up to your stregths.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Dogmoon and maybe Galeros would be the nearest to you. Is Knightfall single?
> 
> I'm a lonely hiver gamer that lives in North West Georgia if it matters.lol




Knightfall lives in Canada.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Knightfall lives in Canada.




Canada isn't near Wyoming? Maybe I need to look at a map again.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Canada isn't near Wyoming? Maybe I need to look at a map again.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


>




Smarty pants.


----------



## Ginnel

Well the lil' lady's map seems to indicate than Montana is in the way how inconvenient


----------



## Aeson

Skip over one state to Knightfall, one state to froggy and one state to Dogmoon. Looks like you're in the middle.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Well the lil' lady's map seems to indicate than Montana is in the way how inconvenient




You're all the way across an ocean. You should talk.


----------



## Ginnel

*Sigh* my lack of Amercian Geography knowledge is disturbing I didn't know Washington was on the west coast  obviously not listening enough to the West Wing episodes (currently 4 episodes into season 5)


----------



## Duskblade

To clarify things:


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> *Sigh* my lack of Amercian Geography knowledge is disturbing I didn't know Washington was on the west coast  obviously not listening enough to the West Wing episodes (currently 4 episodes into season 5)




Don't confuse Washington State with Washington DC. Two different places on two different coasts.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> You're all the way across an ocean. You should talk.



Aha but if I find someone within my country I want to go out with, I only need to travel hmm 4 hours at most 2 and a half hours should manage most of the country


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Aha but if I find someone within my country I want to go out with, I only need to travel hmm 4 hours at most 2 and a half hours should manage most of the country




My state is as big as England.


----------



## Duskblade

Ginnel said:


> Aha but if I find someone within my country I want to go out with, I only need to travel hmm 4 hours at most 2 and a half hours should manage most of the country




That says a lot about public transportation. I wish they'd get on the stick over here, Bullet Trains connecting every major city would be a plus.


----------



## Duskblade

Time for sammich. Be back in a bit.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Don't confuse Washington State with Washington DC. Two different places on two different coasts.



 Phew that means my grasp of Geography isn't too bad, we have counties instead of states  But you wouldn't catch the county of Staffordshire and Stafford being in two different places, or Derby and Derbyshire


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Phew that means my grasp of Geography isn't too bad, we have counties instead of states  But you wouldn't catch the county of Staffordshire and Stafford being in two different places, or Derby and Derbyshire




We have counties inside of states. We have many places with the same name. No shires. We leave the hobbits to England.


----------



## Ginnel

Duskblade said:


> That says a lot about public transportation. I wish they'd get on the stick over here, Bullet Trains connecting every major city would be a plus.



They just finished the railway upgrade to allow faster trains for the west coast mainline I believe, goes all the way up England into Scotland, I personally haven't experienced it yet even though I occasionally travel that way.

Apparently if the UK became a state of America We'd be able to vote in the president regardless of the votes of the other states, so I have 61 million probably around 55 million if I discount Scotland and Northern Ireland I can reach reasonably easily


----------



## Duskblade

Ginnel said:


> They just finished the railway upgrade to allow faster trains for the west coast mainline I believe, goes all the way up England into Scotland, I personally haven't experienced it yet even though I occasionally travel that way.
> 
> Apparently if the UK became a state of America We'd be able to vote in the president regardless of the votes of the other states, so I have 61 million probably around 55 million if I discount Scotland and Northern Ireland I can reach reasonably easily




Wow, that's pretty nifty.


----------



## Ginnel

Duskblade said:


> Wow, that's pretty nifty.



I may well be wrong about being able to vote the president in but who knows its something I picked up from someone quite a while back as reliable as Wikipedia


----------



## Duskblade

Ginnel said:


> I may well be wrong about being able to vote the president in but who knows its something I picked up from someone quite a while back as reliable as Wikipedia




God save the Queen.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Skip over one state to Knightfall, one state to froggy and one state to Dogmoon. Looks like you're in the middle.



Like a sandwich?

Gigg.
I.
Ty.


----------



## hafrogman

Duskblade said:


> Whay must it be that everyone is paired off?? I'm still waiting for my Romeo.



You want to find that one special man who will drink poison while molesting your unconcious body?  Maybe I just don't understand romance.  

You're always welcome to join me (and possibly Aeson and Ginnel if I have convinced them) in the wonderful world of internet dating.  The key to understanding internet dating is to realize that there is no such thing.  It's really just using the internet to meet people for the purpose of dating them in real life.  Basically it widens your pool of potential suitors, allowing you to be rejected at a much faster rate than ever before.

...

I may be the teensiest bit bitter.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> No, I don't wear a corset with a kilt . Kilt I wear occasionally even now. It's been 6 years since I've worn a dress...



Please tell me you had the pharaoh beard six years ago.


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> I may be the teensiest bit bitter.




Maybe you should just add a bit of cream to taste then?


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> Maybe you should just add a bit of cream to taste then?



I'm pretty sure that there's a dirty joke in there somewhere, but I'm far too cultured to bake cupcakes.

Baking cupcakes.
Baking creamy, cream-filled cupcakes.


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> I'm pretty sure that there's a dirty joke in there somewhere, but I'm far too cultured to bake cupcakes.
> 
> Baking cupcakes.
> Baking creamy, cream-filled cupcakes.




I baked two batches of chocolate chip cookies last night. I'm eating a couple right now.


----------



## Ginnel

Duskblade said:


> I baked two batches of chocolate chip cookies last night. I'm eating a couple right now.



I want 2 bottles of red wine and a tub of Ben and Jerrys hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm *drools a bit*
Probably Cherry Garcia flavour


----------



## hafrogman

Duskblade said:


> I baked two batches of chocolate chip cookies last night. I'm eating a couple right now.



I have no cookies.

Please send care package, care of Red Cross.  kthxbai.


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> I have no cookies.
> 
> Please send care package, care of Red Cross.  kthxbai.




Email me with your address and I'll bake and send you a batch.


----------



## hafrogman

Duskblade said:


> Email me with your address and I'll bake and send you a batch.



. . . don't temp me with your cookie wiles, woman.  I am stronger than that.  Just not by much.


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> . . . don't temp me with your cookie wiles, woman.  I am stronger than that.  Just not by much.




I wasn't kidding. I'd be happy to share my cookies with you.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> . . . don't temp me with your cookie wiles, woman.  I am stronger than that.  Just not by much.



How about this for temptation. Beer battered chicken. Just made some.


Duskblade said:


> I wasn't kidding. I'd be happy to share my cookies with you.




Not an euphemism.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Not an euphemism.




If you need further validation that its not a euphemism; then yes, its not a euphemism.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> If you need further validation that its not a euphemism; then yes, its not a euphemism.




I was making a joke. Laugh along with us.


----------



## Knightfall

Aeson said:


> Is Knightfall single?



Yes.



Duskblade said:


> Knightfall lives in Canada.



True.



Aeson said:


> Canada isn't near Wyoming? Maybe I need to look at a map again.



Closer than some states but there is a whole state between Alberta and Wyoming.


----------



## Aeson

Knightfall said:


> Closer than some states but there is a whole state between Alberta and Wyoming.




Yeah, we covered that.lol


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> I was making a joke. Laugh along with us.




I wasn't completely sure; I figured, better safe than sorry.


----------



## hafrogman

Duskblade said:


> I wasn't kidding. I'd be happy to share my cookies with you.



I'm sure you would.  I'm just not sure how well they'd fare in the USPS.  I could always make my own, or I could not eat any cookies at all and go exercise instead.  Yeah, I should probably do that second part.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> I wasn't completely sure; I figured, better safe than sorry.




I try not to take things too seriously here. This is a place to blow off steam. A lot of what I say is a joke and not really meant to offend. If you see smilies then chances are I'm just playing around.


----------



## hafrogman

Knightfall said:


> Closer than some states but there is a whole state between Alberta and Wyoming.



There are different parts of Canada?  I thought we just crammed all the Canadians into one line, right along the border.  Sort of like the fence they're building along a very small portion of the US-Mexico border, only more like a living wall, and less sheet metal.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> I try not to take things too seriously here. This is a place to blow off steam. A lot of what I say is a joke and not really meant to offend. If you see smilies then chances are I'm just playing around.




Ah, good to know. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> I'm sure you would.  I'm just not sure how well they'd fare in the USPS.  I could always make my own, or I could not eat any cookies at all and go exercise instead.  Yeah, I should probably do that second part.




From my experience it depends on how she packs them and ships them. They could arrive mostly intact but not all that fresh. She could overnight them but that's not cheap. shipping cookies is not an easy thing to do.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I try not to take things too seriously here. This is a place to blow off steam. A lot of what I say is a joke and not really meant to offend. If you see smilies then chances are I'm just playing around.



Not everything you say is serious?

[sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> Not everything you say is serious?
> 
> [sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]




 That was just mean.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> From my experience it depends on how she packs them and ships them. They could arrive mostly intact but not all that fresh. She could overnight them but that's not cheap. shipping cookies is not an easy thing to do.



Yeah, but what use are cookies if they're not fresh.  I like fresh.  As my roommates would say, "So fresh you want to slap them."  Fresh like the Prince of Bel-Air.  That fresh.


----------



## Knightfall

Duskblade said:


> To clarify things:



Heh. 

The distance between Edmonton, Alberta, and Gillette, Wyoming *, is 741 miles / 1,192 kilometers. That's a LONG way away.

*This is the city on a Wyoming map that seems closest to where Duskblade marked on her map.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Not everything you say is serious?




That was a lot of spoilers.

Not everything I say is serious. Only the serious stuff is serious and do you seriously think I'll tell you when I'm serious? You're seriously mistaken.


----------



## Dog Moon

Minnesota is close to Canada.

In fact, I believe there was a movie about Minnesotans invading Canada.


----------



## hafrogman

Duskblade said:


> That was just mean.



Indeed.  I MAY have overused the sblock tag, the teensiest bit.  It looked like a lot less when I was typing it. . . but I guess you never really know what it's like to click through 20 spoilers until you do so yourself.  Which of course, I did.  Had to test.  Of course, I was giggling like a schoolgirl the whole time.







Aeson said:


> That was a lot of spoilers.
> 
> Not everything I say is serious. Only the serious stuff is serious and do you seriously think I'll tell you when I'm serious? You're seriously mistaken.



Someone has been watching too much Grey's Anatomy.*

Seriously.

*It may have been me.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> That was just mean.



Nope. That's funny.


hafrogman said:


> Yeah, but what use are cookies if they're not fresh.  I like fresh.  As my roommates would say, "So fresh you want to slap them."  Fresh like the Prince of Bel-Air.  That fresh.




Then you send them overnight and they get there the next day.


Do you slap cookies often? What does cookie's family think of that?


----------



## Knightfall

hafrogman said:


> Not everything you say is serious?
> 
> [sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]



Dude, that was hilarious!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Of course, I was giggling like a schoolgirl the whole time.



I bet you were.


hafrogman said:


> Someone has been watching too much Grey's Anatomy.*
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> *It may have been me.



I would seriously take me some Dr. Izzy. Don't call me in the morning.


Knightfall said:


> Dude, that was hilarious!



Troof


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Do you slap cookies often?



Only when they deserve it.  Like when they're givin' me lip, or botherin' me when I'm tryin' to watch the game, or sometimes just a little bit for the heck of it, remind 'em who's boss.







Aeson said:


> What does cookie's family think of that?



They don't know nothing.  Those cookies were broken when I found them.  This one walked into a doorknob, and this package fell down the stairs.


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:


> Minnesota is close to Canada.



Minnesota is close to Manitoba and Western Ontario. It's a little further away from Alberta.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Only when they deserve it.  Like when they're givin' me lip, or botherin' me when I'm tryin' to watch the game, or sometimes just a little bit for the heck of it, remind 'em who's boss.



So you're Tony Micelli?


hafrogman said:


> They don't know nothing.  Those cookies were broken when I found them.  This one walked into a doorknob, and this package fell down the stairs.




They need to watch where they're going. It's a dangerous world out there.


I'm off to try to get some shut eye, boss. I'm disappointed you didn't respond to my beer battered chicken. Should I have left out the beer or the chicken?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I would seriously take me some Dr. Izzy. Don't call me in the morning.



Mmmm.  Katherine Heigl.  Mmmmm.







Knightfall said:


> Minnesota is close to Manitoba and Western Ontario. It's a little further away from Alberta.



I tol'joo once, you for'ner.  There's the United States of America, and then there's NOT the United States of America.  You're lucky we even remember the name of your country.  You ain't so important with your la-de-dah provinces.  Y'all are just Canada, plain 'n' simple.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> I tol'joo once, you for'ner.  There's the United States of America, and then there's NOT the United States of America.  You're lucky we even remember the name of your country.  You ain't so important with your la-de-dah provinces.  Y'all are just Canada, plain 'n' simple.




Priceless.


----------



## Knightfall

hafrogman said:


> I tol'joo once, you for'ner.  There's the United States of America, and then there's NOT the United States of America.  You're lucky we even remember the name of your country.  You ain't so important with your la-de-dah provinces.  Y'all are just Canada, plain 'n' simple.



Heh.  

I calculated the distance between me and you.

1,394 miles / 2,243 km

I guess I won't be coming over to game at your place any time soon.

BTW... here's the web site I'm using to do my calculations.

City Distance Tool - Find the distance between 2 cities


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> So you're Tony Micelli?



I was going more for Ike Turner.    Tony never really showed Angela what for.







Aeson said:


> They need to watch where they're going. It's a dangerous world out there.



Indeed.  Lots of  . . . accidents. . . could befall an unfortunate cookie making establishment, such as this one.  Very flamable, cookies are.  For a small. . .fee. . . I could have my boys keep an eye out, you know.  Make sure nothing. . . untoward happened.







Aeson said:


> I'm off to try to get some shut eye, boss. I'm disappointed you didn't respond to my beer battered chicken. Should I have left out the beer or the chicken?



Sleep well.  I'm good with the chicken, but I can get that here.  Fresh baked cookies are harder to come by.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> I tol'joo once, you for'ner.  There's the United States of America, and then there's NOT the United States of America.  You're lucky we even remember the name of your country.  You ain't so important with your la-de-dah provinces.  Y'all are just Canada, plain 'n' simple.




Hehe.  I was about to say something similar, though my words would be like 'I just said Minnesota was close to Canada; I never said it was close to your Province. '

Cause I don't even know the names of your Provinces.  We don't NEED to know the names of your Provinces.  You don't even need Provinces.  I mean, do you consider yourself more Canadian or Albertian?  Hrmmm?  Pfft, Provinces.


----------



## The_Warlock

I once invaded Canada while playing Shadow President.

It was one of the few inappropriate military actions that France chose NOT to nuke me for.


----------



## hafrogman

Knightfall said:


> I calculated the distance between me and you.
> 
> 1,394 miles / 2,243 km
> 
> I guess I won't be coming over to game at your place any time soon.



Indeed not, I should expect.  Since I don't host the game I play in.  You'd be coming an awful long way just to find I'm not home.

But game is tonight, if you wanna stop by.  I should hit 7th level by the end of the evening.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> I once invaded Canada while playing Shadow President.
> 
> It was one of the few inappropriate military actions that France chose NOT to nuke me for.



Funny, you'd expect them to side with Quebec.


----------



## Duskblade

Damn, my computer mysteriosly reboots on me and I miss all this stuff.

Perhaps its time to replace this POS computer.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Funny, you'd expect them to side with Quebec.




That's what I thought, but since invading Canada and establishing it as a client state, I mean, Territory, wasn't likely to ignite World War 3, I guess the computerized French figured they didn't need to get a shot in before the drubbing began.

That was the best round of that game I ever played actually. I think I was able to assasinate several world leaders that were inimical to my interests, establish new puppet government paradigms that followed my ideology, and basically wiped out the entire middle east by inciting it's tensions into a conflagration that immolated every country there.

THEN the French nuked me.


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:


> Cause I don't even know the names of your Provinces.  We don't NEED to know the names of your Provinces.  You don't even need Provinces.  I mean, do you consider yourself more Canadian or Albertian?  Hrmmm?  Pfft, Provinces.



I consider myself a Canadian first, a Albertan second. Unless it's about hockey. Then I'm an Edmontonian first.


----------



## The_Warlock

Duskblade said:


> Damn, my computer mysteriosly reboots on me and I miss all this stuff.
> 
> Perhaps its time to replace this POS computer.




3 in 5 that the internal power supply is going; 1 in 5 that either the power strip or UPS is reacting to spikes and browns in the current from your outlet.


----------



## Knightfall

The_Warlock said:


> That's what I thought, but since invading Canada and establishing it as a client state, I mean, Territory, wasn't likely to ignite World War 3, I guess the computerized French figured they didn't need to get a shot in before the drubbing began.
> 
> That was the best round of that game I ever played actually. I think I was able to assasinate several world leaders that were inimical to my interests, establish new puppet government paradigms that followed my ideology, and basically wiped out the entire middle east by inciting it's tensions into a conflagration that immolated every country there.
> 
> THEN the Frecnh nuked me.



Sounds like a fun game. I've never heard of it. Is it a Pc game or a console game?


----------



## Duskblade

The_Warlock said:


> 3 in 5 that the internal power supply is going; 1 in 5 that either the power strip or UPS is reacting to spikes and browns in the current from your outlet.




Well, I did just upgrade the power supply, I needed too when I got the video card and hard drive for it.

Hmm, if the power strip is going, maybe I ought to buy a more stable one. What would you recommend?


----------



## The_Warlock

Knightfall said:


> Sounds like a fun game. I've never heard of it. Is it a Pc game or a console game?




OLD OLD OLD PC game. Does include, apparently, the entire CIA Factbook circa 1990 regarding countries and their dispostions at the time.

You can find it free on the net, as the company that made it is long defunct.

Such as here.

Haven't played that in .... damn, over a decade.


----------



## The_Warlock

Duskblade said:


> Well, I did just upgrade the power supply, I needed too when I got the video card and hard drive for it.
> 
> Hmm, if the power strip is going, maybe I ought to buy a more stable one. What would you recommend?




1) I always recommend getting a UPS (Uninterruptible Power Supply), which has battery backup in case of power loss. Many of them also pass the current through their battery, thus conditioning the current before it gets to your computer's power supply. If a UPS trips regularly such that it does not switch to battery, it's a sign that you have some kind of surge or wiring issue at that outlet.

2) Change outlets if you can. Even if it's on the same circuit, individual outlets can suffer from wear and affect quality of current.

3) If you feel comfortable popping the case on your computer - double check and make sure nothing conductive is bridging the gaps between case and motherboard, since minor shorts can cause the motherboard to force a reboot to avoid damage. 

4) Make sure where your computer is isn't too hot and dry. The other common "physical" reboot issue is ESD (Electrostatic Discharge), ie, good ole static electricity. Like a contact short, an ESD can cause a motherboard to force a reboot to avoid damage.

5) There's always a tiny chance that the on/off and reset switches on the case might be accidentally tripping - very rare, and not much to be done except get a new case. (Unless you are good at scrounging and splicing cable.)

Those are the most common "weird and unexplained reboot" issues, and after that come software and hardware issues.


----------



## Duskblade

The_Warlock said:


> 1) I always recommend getting a UPS (Uninterruptible Power Supply), which has battery backup in case of power loss. Many of them also pass the current through their battery, thus conditioning the current before it gets to your computer's power supply. If a UPS trips regularly such that it does not switch to battery, it's a sign that you have some kind of surge or wiring issue at that outlet.




Well I have had the surge protector for longer than I've had the computer; its pushing 7 years.


----------



## The_Warlock

Duskblade said:


> Well I have had the surge protector for longer than I've had the computer; its pushing 7 years.




Yeah, that's probably eligible for retirement right there...


----------



## Duskblade

The_Warlock said:


> Yeah, that's probably eligible for retirement right there...




So what make and model would you recommend?

I might also entertain the notion of something more; a unit that can keep the computer running for a short time in the event of a power outage.


----------



## The_Warlock

Duskblade said:


> So what make and model would you recommend?
> 
> I might also entertain the notion of something more; a unit that can keep the computer running for a short time in the event of a power outage.




If you are just getting a power strip, any will do, just get a good joule rating, and don't pay more than about $30.

If you go for a UPS, APC is the company with the best record, trade in options for the future, and safety shutdown software.


----------



## Duskblade

The_Warlock said:


> If you go for a UPS, APC is the company with the best record, trade in options for the future, and safety shutdown software.




The APC BR1500LCD 1500VA 865 Watts 8 Outlets BACK-UPS looks nice, and affordable for me. However, I see no mentions on how long it will last in the event of an outage.


----------



## The_Warlock

Duskblade said:


> The APC BR1500LCD 1500VA 865 Watts 8 Outlets BACK-UPS looks nice, and affordable for me. However, I see no mentions on how long it will last in the event of an outage.




Depends entirely on how much power you are drawing with your PC and other plugged in peripherals (monitor, router, et al).

A good call is 7 to 20 minutes, depending on your setup. That's a big'un though, so probably in the 15 to 25 min range. 

Certainly enough to save all your docs and commit a safe shut down until real power returns.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Strolls into the Hive*  Moo.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> *Strolls into the Hive*  Moo.



Now cud that out!


----------



## The_Warlock

Moo?

Oooookay...

(Hits Relique with a sledgehammer in the stunning line and sends him through the processing plant to be turned into hamburger for Galeros and Demongirl.)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> Heh I'm actually quite bad at that myself sometimes I think I'm just a bit too picky.




I think everyone in the world tends to be picky but then after a while they just settle...  My gf isn't my ideal... But she's my Gf...


I think that should count for something.



Duskblade said:


> Hafrogman is cute and Relique makes me laugh, a lot.



I'm not cute?!?!?   *Stab* Oh harsh fate! I bleed!  < / overly dramatic>


> Unfortunately, Relique is spoken for and distance between hafrogman and I is an issue that I can't currently overcome.




So it's between ME and Hafrogman...  LET'S BRING IT ON!



Duskblade said:


> Well, if there are any lonely hiver gamers that live in northeast Wyoming, I encourage them to sound off.






Duskblade said:


>




Only problem with Wymoning is that It's Wyoming.  The species which is "me" tends to strive in Mediterranean to Temperate environments.

Yes, I'm an entire species in itself.


I'm awesome.


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> Yes, I'm an entire species in itself.




(See post about stunning line...)

Excellent. We seem to have a potentially endless food supply for the Hive then...

(Hands out the sledgehammers)


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> Moo?
> 
> Oooookay...
> 
> (Hits Relique with a sledgehammer in the stunning line and sends him through the processing plant to be turned into hamburger for Galeros and Demongirl.)




I am one with the world.  Feast upon my bones, in the form of a easily to digest wafer, and welcome majesty*...




* Now you given me a messiah complex.  Shame on you Warlock!


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> So it's between ME and Hafrogman...  LET'S BRING IT ON!



Hmm, I already made a sandwich joke once this Hive.  Funnily enough, I think we're closer to each other than we are to her.  You busy this weekend?  *leer*

Oh. . . right.  The GF.  *sigh*

...

...

...

I'll just stand over here then, shall I?


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> (See post about stunning line...)
> 
> Excellent. We seem to have a potentially endless food supply for the Hive then...
> 
> (Hands out the sledgehammers)



Or you just killed the sole member of an incredibly endagered specie in order to give us all Relique burgers.  He probably wasn't even FDA approved.  We're all gonna catch Madde Cow disease.


----------



## Demongirl

The_Warlock said:


> (Hits Relique with a sledgehammer in the stunning line and sends him through the processing plant to be turned into hamburger for Galeros and Demongirl.)




Eats all the food in the hive and the Relique hamburger too. Mmm....hamburger.


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Shame on you Warlock!




Meh.

Shame requires a feeling of guilt. Guilt requires a conscience. I don't have one.

Now, back in the meatgrinder, Your Holiness!


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Or you just killed the sole member of an incredibly endagered specie in order to give us all Relique burgers.  He probably wasn't even FDA approved.  We're all gonna catch Madde Cow disease.




Bah, just a mutant.



Demongirl said:


> Eats all the food in the hive and the Relique hamburger too. Mmm....hamburger.




Besides, I have fulfilled a lady's desire for meat. Sounds like a fair trade off to me.


----------



## hafrogman

Demongirl said:


> Eats all the food in the hive and the Relique hamburger too. Mmm....hamburger.



Welcome back, but you've been slow.  I think you'll find this Hive has already been cleaned out a couple of times.


----------



## Duskblade

Demongirl said:


> Eats all the food in the hive and the Relique hamburger too. Mmm....hamburger.




 Since when do we partake in cannibalism?


----------



## Demongirl

The_Warlock said:


> Besides, I have fulfilled a lady's desire for meat. Sounds like a fair trade off to me.




I also have this burning desire for some bone.


----------



## Demongirl

hafrogman said:


> Welcome back, but you've been slow.  I think you'll find this Hive has already been cleaned out a couple of times.




Munches on frogs' legs for an encore.


----------



## hafrogman

Duskblade said:


> Since when do we partake in cannibalism?



*shrug*  It's pretty common around here.  Usually it's a fairly juvenile euphamism. . .

But then my introduction to the Hive came through a Non-Hive thread that was invaded by Hivers.  The subject of that thread?  Frog-gigging.  I didn't even know what it meant until quite a ways in.


----------



## The_Warlock

Duskblade said:


> Since when do we partake in cannibalism?




He said he was a different species. 

It's only cannibalism if it's your own species.


----------



## Duskblade

Demongirl said:


> Munches on frogs' legs for an encore.


----------



## The_Warlock

Demongirl said:


> I also have this burning desire for some bone.




As the sole creator and operator of Chipper Shredders for a Better Tomorrow, I'm sure I can meet all your bone needs.


----------



## hafrogman

Demongirl said:


> I also have this burning desire for some bone.



Now that's just dirty.







Demongirl said:


> Munches on frogs' legs for an encore.



See?  I need to change back to my poison dart frog avatar.







The_Warlock said:


> He said he was a different species.
> 
> It's only cannibalism if it's your own species.



We actually had this discussion at my D&D game last week.  Does any other intelligent species count?  How close/far is okay?

Dragons eat people all the time.
People eating dragons?
Dragonborn eating dragons?
People eating elves/dwarves?
...
It's more complicated than it seems, I think.


----------



## Demongirl

hafrogman said:


> See?  I need to change back to my poison dart frog avatar.




I meant it in a giggity way.


----------



## Demongirl

The_Warlock said:


> As the sole creator and operator of Chipper Shredders for a Better Tomorrow, I'm sure I can meet all your bone needs.




Mmm...bone.


----------



## Duskblade

Oh my god, ick. I think I'll come back when the conversation is a bit more civilized.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> We actually had this discussion at my D&D game last week.  Does any other intelligent species count?  How close/far is okay?
> 
> Dragons eat people all the time.
> People eating dragons?
> Dragonborn eating dragons?
> People eating elves/dwarves?
> ...
> It's more complicated than it seems, I think.




In my long standing campaign, the party killed a dragon causing almost no damage to the body. Came to the conclusion that, what the hey, they could skin it and turn it into cutlets, and then went to Sigil, and sold it for good cash to Imil's Happy Tongue Restaurant.

Overjoyed at the cash flow possibilities, they stepped up the plans to take on a dragon they actually did need to confront. It was a harrowing experience, but they pulled through, and proceeded to skin and bone it, and sold it, and it's three whelplings as quality meat as well.

About a week later, at their manor house, they had three visitors...One of whome started the conversation by saying, "I still say we should move straight to eating them, none of this stupid talking."

The party quickly realized that they were having tea with three great wyrms in human form. The leader of whom laid it out like this...

"In every place in every world on every plane, there is predator and prey. Sometimes the tables turn, and what was prey scavenges from it's predator or brings it's hunt to an end. At that point, whether predator or prey, the winner has right to all the loser had, and may feast as they see fit on the flesh, and organ, and bone of the fallen. Thus does life continue."

"However, it is in poor taste to all thinking beings, no matter their place in the hierarchy of the hunt, to have their entrails made to sausage and their bone meal to bread and then SOLD, to those who did not take hand in the death, nor were threatened, nor injured by the dead."

"If you kill us, eat us, and be proud of your success. Let the villagers of a town we razed grow strong on our fat."

"But if we hear tell that you hunt us to be steaks and stew on the dishes of a feckless fat man so wide he waddles to increase his coffers while wearing a facade of skill made by others...you will find that your place in prophecy and vaunted skills will do you little good when you are nothing but buttery marrow in our bellies."

"Do we have an accord?"


----------



## hafrogman

Demongirl said:


> I meant it in a giggity way.



See, now there's giggity, and gigging.  And they're very different, but unnervingly similar.  So you'll have to forgive for my concerns.  You may nibble on my legs all you like. . . once you start taking bites, we'll rehash this discussion.


----------



## The_Warlock

Duskblade said:


> Oh my god, ick. I think I'll come back when the conversation is a bit more civilized.




Did you know that for medical purposes, bone grafts come in all sorts of shapes and sizes?

In fact, one of those ways is as special bone chips which are mixed with mineral putty to fill in damaged bones.

Those chips...they are call Bone Croutons.

Now tell me, what is a more defining element of civilization than Croutons!


----------



## hafrogman

Duskblade said:


> Oh my god, ick. I think I'll come back when the conversation is a bit more civilized.



I think we broke her.

Oops.


----------



## Demongirl

hafrogman said:


> See, now there's giggity, and gigging.  And they're very different, but unnervingly similar.  So you'll have to forgive for my concerns.  You may nibble on my legs all you like. . . once you start taking bites, we'll rehash this discussion.




I hope you don't mind if I add some relish.


----------



## Duskblade

The_Warlock said:


> Did you know that for medical purposes, bone grafts come in all sorts of shapes and sizes?
> 
> In fact, one of those ways is as special bone chips which are mixed with mineral putty to fill in damaged bones.
> 
> Those chips...they are call Bone Croutons.
> 
> Now tell me, what is a more defining element of civilization than Croutons!




I've never liked croutons.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Now tell me, what is a more defining element of civilization than Croutons!



Ah, the three defining phases of civilization: Survival, inquiry, and sophistication.  (i.e. How can we eat?, Why do we eat?, and Where shall we have lunch?)

Croutons are definatelt part of the third stage.  Pinky fingers are also very sophisticated.  Drinking tea, and whatnot.  Perhaps if one were to make bone croutons from (or for) pinky fingers?


----------



## Duskblade

Demongirl said:


> I hope you don't mind if I add some relish.




  Okay, that's officially disgusting.


----------



## hafrogman

Duskblade said:


> I've never liked croutons.



. . . and to think I used to like you.  


Duskblade said:


> Okay, that's officially disgusting.



Wow, you didn't go far.    Sorry, I guess we figured that if we'd already scared you off, we may as well go whole hog.  I'm not quite sure why Demongirl spreading relish on my legs and licking it off is more disgusting than discussing canibalism, but then I've never tried it.

Whipped cream, though. . .


----------



## The_Warlock

Duskblade said:


> I've never liked croutons.




No doubt! I mean, really, who does? They are STALE bread after all. But, without civilization, no one would think to actually SELL that as a BENEFIT.

Thus, one of those intractable marks of the high brow upon our apeness.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> No doubt! I mean, really, who does? They are STALE bread after all. But, without civilization, no one would think to actually SELL that as a BENEFIT.



You have obviously never had a good cruton.  Tiny little bite sized morsels of garlic toast.  Mmmm.


----------



## The_Warlock

Speaking of Bone...

There's a restaurant here that makes excellent French food...including a steak covered with bone marrow butter.

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Demongirl

Boyfriend called; says he wants to take me out to dinner. Later hive!


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> You have obviously never had a good cruton.  Tiny little bite sized morsels of garlic toast.  Mmmm.




Actually, I have, but they are so rare that it's just better to say I crumbled garlic toast over my salad. That and fresh pepper.


----------



## The_Warlock

Hmmm, well, that broke too easily.

(poke. poke.)

(Lights the Hive on fire, and plays the Talking Heads in the background.)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> That says a lot about public transportation. I wish they'd get on the stick over here, Bullet Trains connecting every major city would be a plus.




The Governator wants to beild one in California.  The Education Union (read: malfia) is against it since it takes money (which California doesn't have) away from them.



hafrogman said:


> There are different parts of Canada?  I thought we just crammed all the Canadians into one line, right along the border.




Canada is the part of America we didn't want.  

It's not people... it's trees and ents. 



Duskblade said:


> That was just mean.




I know... he created a vortex which caused me to vanish for an hour and a half.



Knightfall said:


> I consider myself a Canadian first, a Albertan second. Unless it's about hockey. Then I'm an Edmontonian first.



But what if Edmonton was not in the Stanly Cup and the only teams in the running were American?  




hafrogman said:


> Funnily enough, I think we're closer to each other than we are to her.  You busy this weekend?  *leer*
> 
> Oh. . . right.  The GF.  *sigh*
> 
> I'll just stand over here then, shall I?




*pat*  There there man...   It's alright...


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> Besides, I have fulfilled a lady's desire for meat. Sounds like a fair trade off to me.




Giggity


Demongirl said:


> I also have this burning desire for some bone.




Giggity



Demongirl said:


> Mmm...bone.




Giggity



hafrogman said:


> See, now there's giggity, and gigging.  And they're very different, but unnervingly similar.




Giggity Giggity


hafrogman said:


> I think we broke her.
> 
> Oops.




High Five!



The_Warlock said:


> Speaking of Bone...
> 
> <snip>
> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.




Taken out of context... that's so very wrong...


Oh yeah.


----------



## The_Warlock

Another computer to fix, then to a computer for entertainment. Mmmm, beta testing!

Don't let it got TOO civilized in here. That gets rid of most of the entertainment value.


----------



## Dog Moon

Sickos!


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Taken out of context... that's so very wrong...




Context, like gravity, is a harsh mistress...feel free to continue that mental parsing...I like where it's going.

And I'm gone...


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Sickos!



Which part?


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Oh my god, ick. I think I'll come back when the conversation is a bit more civilized.




Are you sure you're cut out for the hive? We've gone down some darker roads than this.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Which part?




I think it was all the talk about mass transit. Who really wants that garbage here in the US?


----------



## Aeson

Demongirl said:


> Boyfriend called; says he wants to take me out to dinner. Later hive!




After eating the hive's food, relique and froggy's legs you're still  hungry? You're not human.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I think it was all the talk about mass transit. Who really wants that garbage here in the US?




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANB-yZIJP6o]YouTube - ICE 3 at 300 kmh / 186 mph entering a tunnel[/ame]

But bullet trains are sexy.


----------



## Duskblade

The_Warlock said:


> Hmmm, well, that broke too easily.
> 
> (poke. poke.)
> 
> (Lights the Hive on fire, and plays the Talking Heads in the background.)




Talking Heads rock!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ozc70JPGRMQ]Burning down the hive![/ame]

Rerplace the word 'house' with the word 'hive'.


----------



## Relique du Madde

:^/  It's been raining on and off toaday and it's suposed to be raining this entire weekend.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Are you sure you're cut out for the hive? We've gone down some darker roads than this.




I may have to lose some sanity in order to be fully assimilated.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> :^/  It's been raining on and off toaday and it's suposed to be raining this entire weekend.




Rain in California? Isn't that against the law?


Why am I awake? I should be sleeping dreaming of electronic sheep.


----------



## Duskblade

Demongirl said:


> Boyfriend called; says he wants to take me out to dinner. Later hive!




 Sheesh, even the lecherous one is paired off.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> I may have to lose some sanity in order to be fully assimilated.




It's best to leave sanity at the door. We're all mad here.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Rain in California? Isn't that against the law?
> 
> 
> Why am I awake? I should be sleeping dreaming of electronic sheep.



Haven't you ever been to San Francisco?

'Cause the e-sheep went on strike.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hi!  I hear they are upgrading the Hive!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Rain in California? Isn't that against the law?



No no..  You got it wrong.  It's against the law for Californians to drive or do anything outside while it's raining.  Water falling from the sky confuses us.


> Why am I awake? I should be sleeping dreaming of electronic sheep.




I thought that Rev was the only cyborg in the hive (even thought Blackrat aspires to become cyber brit)


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Sheesh, even the lecherous one is paired off.




If anyone around here is lecherous it would be me.

lecherous
One entry found.


Main Entry:
    lech·er·ous Listen to the pronunciation of lecherous
Pronunciation:
    \ˈle-chə-rəs, ˈlech-rəs\ 
Function:
    adjective 
Date:
    14th century

: given to or suggestive of lechery 


Demongirl would be gluttonous. sadly, I would be too.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> Sheesh, even the lecherous one is paired off.




Don't worry, you can have me in your dreams.

Besides, from what I hear about lecherous girls... < /foot in mouth>


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> It's best to leave sanity at the door. We're all mad here.




I might as well just get it over with.

*takes off all her clothes, puts em in a pile and lights 'em on fire*

*bifurcates times six and runs screaming in all directions*


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't worry, you can have me in your dreams.




That'll have to do for now. Is it wrong then when I do dream of you, you look exactly like you do in your avatar?


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Haven't you ever been to San Francisco?
> 
> 'Cause the e-sheep went on strike.



I have not been but I did leave my heart there.

There's a recession going on. No one gets to strike. 


Galeros said:


> Hi!  I hear they are upgrading the Hive!



How so? Do we get our own forum?


Relique du Madde said:


> No no..  You got it wrong.  It's against the law for Californians to drive or do anything outside while it's raining.  Water falling from the sky confuses us.
> 
> 
> I thought that Rev was the only cyborg in the hive (even thought Blackrat aspires to become cyber brit)



I live in an electronic world it was bound to happen.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> How so? Do we get our own forum?




No, we now get 30% more water in every Hive!


----------



## Duskblade

Galeros said:


> Hi!  I hear they are upgrading the Hive!




*coil attaches to back of Galeros' neck*

*Glaeros' eyes go all fizz*

*Coil retracts and Galeros 2.0 goes online*


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't worry, you can have me in your dreams.



Get out of my dreams and into my car.


Duskblade said:


> I might as well just get it over with.
> 
> *takes off all her clothes, puts em in a pile and lights 'em on fire*
> 
> *bifurcates times six and runs screaming in all directions*



That's a good start.


Duskblade said:


> That'll have to do for now. Is it wrong then when I do dream of you, you look exactly like you do in your avatar?




Only if when he dreams you can look like your avatar.


----------



## Duskblade

Galeros said:


> No, we now get 30% more water in every Hive!




Don't you mean 30% more food?

*casts Heroes Feast*


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> No, we now get 30% more water in every Hive!



We could use more water. There's a drought here.


Duskblade said:


> *coil attaches to back of Galeros' neck*
> 
> *Glaeros' eyes go all fizz*
> 
> *Coil retracts and Galeros 2.0 goes online*




You're getting better.


----------



## Wereserpent

Duskblade said:


> *coil attaches to back of Galeros' neck*
> 
> *Glaeros' eyes go all fizz*
> 
> *Coil retracts and Galeros 2.0 goes online*




I don't know what you just did but I think I will go and eat a plastic bottle now.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Only if when he dreams you can look like your avatar.




 But I don't look lik a sword.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Don't you mean 30% more food?
> 
> *casts Heroes Feast*




I think he may be on a liquid diet. He hasn't tried to eat all the food yet.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> That'll have to do for now. Is it wrong then when I do dream of you, you look exactly like you do in your avatar?




Well people have likened my personality to a cartoon character. Thought, the thought of appearing in a person's dreams as a stick-figure-cartoon-character kind of is interesting.  It's kind of like Who Framed Roger Rabbit or those stupid Live Action Loony Toons movies..


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> You're getting better.




*gives Aeson the Sword of Greyskull*


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I don't know what you just did but I think I will go and eat a plastic bottle now.



You, sir were just probed by an alien.


Duskblade said:


> But I don't look lik a sword.




But he doesn't look like a stick figure in a top hat.


----------



## Wereserpent

I like onions.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Well people have likened my personality to a cartoon character. Thought, the thought of appearing in a person's dreams as a stick-figure-cartoon-character kind of is interesting.  It's kind of like Who Framed Roger Rabbit or those stupid Live Action Loony Toons movies..



I've met Jessica Rabbit. You, sir are no Jessica Rabbit.


Duskblade said:


> *gives Aeson the Sword of Greyskull*




By the POWER of Greyskull


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> *gives Aeson the Sword of Greyskull*




Are you sure you gave him the sword of greyskull and not that sword that turns people into She-Ra?


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I like onions.




Me too. I just don't like how they make me smell after eating them.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Well people have likened my personality to a cartoon character. Thought, the thought of appearing in a person's dreams as a stick-figure-cartoon-character kind of is interesting.  It's kind of like Who Framed Roger Rabbit or those stupid Live Action Loony Toons movies..




Oh man, but I loved Looney Tunes: Back In Action.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Are you sure you gave him the sword of greyskull and not that sword that turns people into She-Ra?




She-Ra was hot. I'll take it.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Are you sure you gave him the sword of greyskull and not that sword that turns people into She-Ra?




Damn positive.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> She-Ra was hot. I'll take it.




 You'd want to transform into She-Ra?


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Me too. I just don't like how they make me smell after eating them.




Which is why I don't eat them in public.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> Oh man, but I loved Looney Tunes: Back In Action.




I only watched like 10 seconds of it.  When I saw Jenna Elfman was in it I changed the channel.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> I only watched like 10 seconds of it.  When I saw Jenna Elfman was in it I changed the channel.




But, Brendan Fraser is the bomb.


----------



## Aeson

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yeA7a0uS3A]YouTube - He-Man: Opening Theme[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> You'd want to transform into She-Ra?




There is this one Xanth Book which had the main male chacter and main female character switch bodies (or was it only the main character turning into a chick?).. Sufficed to say the guy took advantage of the situation.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> You'd want to transform into She-Ra?



Why not? It'd be nice to be hit on and flirted with for a change.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> But, Brendan Fraser is the bomb.



He was in it!?!?


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> YouTube - He-Man: Opening Theme




My brother is a riot. When we saw the movie in the theater, he was so into He-Man that he took along his sword, and ehwen Adam did his thing, my brother did it too for all the theater to hear.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> There is this one Xanth Book which had the main male chacter and main female character switch bodies (or was it only the main character turning into a chick?).. Sufficed to say the guy took advantage of the situation.




Like in farscape when John and Aryn changed bodies.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> He was in it!?!?




 In a word: *YES!! *


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> My brother is a riot. When we saw the movie in the theater, he was so into He-Man that he took along his sword, and ehwen Adam did his thing, my brother did it too for all the theater to hear.




The live action movie? It didn't have much to do with the cartoon including transforming into He-Man. Was there an animated movie in theaters? Why didn't I see it?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> *YES!! *




giggity.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Like in farscape when John and Aryn changed bodies.




Thank god for Farscape. Was one of my favorites, though Andromeda is better (imo).

Lexx was just stupid.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> The live action movie? It didn't have much to do with the cartoon including transforming into He-Man. Was there an animated movie in theaters? Why didn't I see it?




Yes there was an animated movie, and it is called The Secret of the Sword. If you know the backstory behind She-Ra, then it is likely that you have seen it.

The animated movie is the one I speak of.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Thank god for Farscape. Was one of my favorites, though Andromeda is better (imo).
> 
> Lexx was just stupid.




I almost agree with the entire statement except that Farscape in my opinion was better. Andromeda was a great concept but had more misses than hits with me. Lexx was awful. I didn't watch but an episode or two. The chick on there wasn't hot enough to keep me watching.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> giggity.




You find Brendan to be sexually attractive?


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Yes there was an animated movie, and it is called The Secret of the Sword. If you know the backstory behind She-Ra, then it is likely that you have seen it.
> 
> The animated movie is the one I speak of.




How did I miss it. 

*goes to bit torrent site*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> The live action movie? It didn't have much to do with the cartoon including transforming into He-Man. Was there an animated movie in theaters? Why didn't I see it?




The funny thing about that movie was that it was intended to have a sequel...  That sequel became Cyborg


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> You find Brendan to be sexually attractive?




 In a word: *YES!! *


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> You find Brendan to be sexually attractive?




No I just love hearing women scream "yes."


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> The funny thing about that movie was that it was intended to have a sequal...  That sequal became Cyborg




Please don't be bashing He-Man. My brother is 6' 8", physically in his prime, and has serious problems with people bad mouthing his favorite shows. He is a gamer, and I'm not sure if I should tune him into EnWorld and the hive.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> The funny thing about that movie was that it was intended to have a sequel...  That sequel became Cyborg




I wouldn't say that. They just took advantage of the costumes and sets  that would have been used for the sequel. I would loved to have seen a sequel instead of Cyborg.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> In a word: *YES!! *



 Startin' to get weirded out.



Relique du Madde said:


> No I just love hearing women scream "yes."



I'm more of a grunter and a moaner when it comes to sex.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> I'm more of a grunter and a moaner when it comes to sex.







And Unfortunately... I'm out of here.  Be back in a few hours.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Startin' to get weirded out.



I don't really. Again joking. I do see how women find him attractive though.


Duskblade said:


> I'm more of a grunter and a moaner when it comes to sex.




Alll Riight, giggity.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> And Unfortunately... I'm out of here.  Be back in a few hours.




And in all likelihood, I'll be asleep.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> I don't really. Again joking. I do see how women find him attractive though.



Phew.



Aeson said:


> Alll Riight, giggity.



Its been years though, years and years and years.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> And in all likelihood, I'll be asleep.




and I'll be at work or asleep. Maybe at work and asleep. I really need more than 4 hours of sleep.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Phew.



We need to break you out of your narrow views. Men can find other men attractive. 


Duskblade said:


> Its been years though, years and years and years.




Some people here would say, "At least you've had sex." 

You've come to the right message board if you like company.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> and I'll be at work or asleep. Maybe at work and asleep. I really need more than 4 hours of sleep.




Maybe you can beat Snory McSnore to it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> And in all likelihood, I'll be asleep.




Then I'll be seeing you in your dreams... maybe.


----------



## Duskblade

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9HnoRgRIwg]This is awesome![/ame]

And on that note I'm headed to bed.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Maybe you can beat Snory McSnore to it.



I hope not. I haven't fallen asleep on the job yet. I don't intend to now.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> And on that note I'm headed to bed.




Good night. Sleep well.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Good night. Sleep well.




Giggity.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> This is awesome!
> 
> And on that note I'm headed to bed.




I haven't heard that song in such a long time..


----------



## Phaezen

*drinks coffee*
*slumps on desk*

Morning Hive

*goes to spend some time catching up on hive*


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Giggity.




You're learning.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> *drinks coffee*
> *slumps on desk*
> 
> Morning Hive




That's me except it's tea instead of coffee.


----------



## Phaezen

Quick response to the last 15 or so pages:

            and giggity


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> That's me except it's tea instead of coffee.




When will I learn that staying out till 4 in the morning when you have to be a work at 9 is a bad idea *tm*

When I say out read playing D&D

When I say a bad idea I mean awesome, but I could do without being chained to the desk this morning

And when I say coffee it is time for another cup


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Quick response to the last 15 or so pages:
> 
> and giggity




The  must be for the talk of eating each other.lol


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> When will I learn that staying out till 4 in the morning when you have to be a work at 9 is a bad idea *tm*
> 
> When I say out read playing D&D
> 
> When I say a bad idea I mean awesome, but I could do without being chained to the desk this morning
> 
> And when I say coffee it is time for another cup




I slept from 3pm to 6pm then again 11m to 1am. I jumped out of bed and into the shower to be ready for work by 2am. On a happy note this is my last day on this schedule and my boss told me if there were no issues I could leave at 8am.


----------



## Blackrat

Man, this feels weird. My mouse broke. To be more presice, the left button isn't working properly. So, to fix the problem until I can get a new mouse, I reversed the button configuration. It feels so weird to use the right button as main button....


----------



## Phaezen

My players are awesome

Looky what they made me:












It holds my whole collection of dice with room for another 20 or so sets.....


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Man, this feels weird. My mouse broke. To be more presice, the left button isn't working properly. So, to fix the problem until I can get a new mouse, I reversed the button configuration. It feels so weird to use the right button as main button....




It is odd isn't it, I tried it a while ago.

As a side note, I am lefthanded, but can use the mouse with either hand.  I keep it on the left hand side of my keyboard at work just to annoy people and see them struggle when they need to check something on my pc


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> It is odd isn't it, I tried it a while ago.
> 
> As a side note, I am lefthanded, but can use the mouse with either hand.  I keep it on the left hand side of my keyboard at work just to annoy people and see them struggle when they need to check something on my pc




I'm lefthanded but normally use the mouse with my right hand. I can use my left and do at home. At work it's more of a hassle to switch it around so I leave it on the right.


----------



## Aeson

What happened to Christine? Did I scare her off?


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> What happened to Christine? Did I scare her off?




Who knows?  Seems to be more than her scared off this morning


----------



## CleverNickName

Blackrat said:


> *Pokes the Hive with a sharp stick*






Blackrat said:


> *Pokes the Hive with a 10-foot pole*






Blackrat said:


> *Pokes the Hive with a Helicopter*
> 
> Where the *************** is everyone!?



Sorry, I think I may have overdone it with the Soup/Wine/Pillow thing...


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Who knows?  Seems to be more than her scared off this morning




It is Saturday. Perhaps people have better things to do like sleep.


----------



## Aeson

CleverNickName said:


> Sorry, I think I may have overdone it with the Soup/Wine/Pillow thing...




Which one did you overdo?


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> It is Saturday. Perhaps people have better things to do like sleep.




Better than Hive? as if 

You mean not everyone spends thier Saturdays at work like me?


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Better than Hive? as if
> 
> You mean not everyone spends thier Saturdays at work like me?




I'm at work on a Saturday. I work every Saturday morning normally until 6am but this week it'll be 8am.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> I'm at work on a Saturday. I work every Saturday morning normally until 6am but this week it'll be 8am.




I work 9am till 1pm, which is now .

See you monday hive


----------



## Ginnel

Awesome dice bag!! 

You have the nicest players ever


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> I'm lefthanded but normally use the mouse with my right hand. I can use my left and do at home. At work it's more of a hassle to switch it around so I leave it on the right.




Ambidexterity ftw!  

Giggity!


----------



## Duskblade

*pokes the hive with a sharp needle*

Is everyone sill sleeping? 

I thought the hive was unaffected by time zones?


----------



## Aeson

Weekends are exempt from time zones. People here have lives that they live some times. I'm going to bed soon. I have a few things to do then it's off to lala-land.


----------



## Aeson

Ok Cupid, I signed up at okcupid. I even found a woman that was a 90% match. I liked what I saw and sent off a message. I haven't answered many questions so I don't know if I'll find better matches.

OMG! She wrote back as I was writing this.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Weekends are exempt from time zones. People here have lives that they live some times. I'm going to bed soon. I have a few things to do then it's off to lala-land.




Well in that case, I'll wish you a good night's day's sleep.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> OMG! She wrote back.




Congrats!


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Congrats!




We've both sent 2 messages each now. I guess some of my plans have changed all of the sudden. Sleep be damned. There's wimmenz on the internet and they want to talk to me.


My 10,000th post. I kind of hoped for something a little more profound but this will do.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> We've both sent 2 messages each now. I guess some of my plans have changed all of the sudden. Sleep be damned. There's wimmenz on the internet and they want to talk to me.




Yeah, I'm one of them.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Yeah, I'm one of them.




You only want to talk to me because I'm the only one around.


----------



## hafrogman

Duskblade said:


> *pokes the hive with a sharp needle*
> 
> Is everyone sill sleeping?
> 
> I thought the hive was unaffected by time zones?



Sleep?  No I was watching Numb3rs.  Yay for DVR.







Duskblade said:


> Ambidexterity ftw!
> 
> Giggity!



*sigh* We've corrupted her.  Nobody ever stays innocent around here.







Aeson said:


> People here have lives that they live some times.



Lies!  Lies and slander!







Aeson said:


> Ok Cupid, I signed up at okcupid. I even found a woman that was a 90% match. I liked what I saw and sent off a message. I haven't answered many questions so I don't know if I'll find better matches.
> 
> OMG! She wrote back as I was writing this.



Yeah, recently they've changed the way they calculated match scores.  But in the end it's still all about if someone strikes your fancy, and if you strike their's.  Good on you!







Aeson said:


> My 10,000th post. I kind of hoped for something a little more profound but this will do.



Profound is as profound does.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> You only want to talk to me because I'm the only one around.




Well, if you're gonna be a meanie.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> You only want to talk to me because I'm the only one around.



Now that was a great line to enter on.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> *sigh* We've corrupted her.  Nobody ever stays innocent around here.



that's the way we like it. uhhuh uhhuh.


hafrogman said:


> Lies!  Lies and slander!



Truths1 Truths and more truths.


hafrogman said:


> Yeah, recently they've changed the way they calculated match scores.  But in the end it's still all about if someone strikes your fancy, and if you strike their's.  Good on you!



I hope it's more than a statistical match. I like what I've seen so far and she didn't balk when I mentioned role playing. She's an actress so maybe she's cool with it.


hafrogman said:


> Profound is as profound does.



Thank you, Frogman Gump.


----------



## hafrogman

Geez.  Enworld is painful slow right now.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

All this flirting and innuendo in the Hive confuses me. 

It might help if some female German posters would suddenly appear out of nowhere, I suppose.


----------



## hafrogman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> All this flirting and innuendo in the Hive confuses me.
> 
> It might help if some female German posters would suddenly appear out of nowhere, I suppose.



Perhaps if your username had ever been romantically linked with anyone other than Granny Weatherwax, you'd have more luck.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

hafrogman said:


> Perhaps if your username had ever been romantically linked with anyone other than Granny Weatherwax, you'd have more luck.




You'd think? Should I change my username to Casanunda perhaps?

[SBLOCK=MMh Granny Weatherwax]





Oops, that's not her.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Relique du Madde

*mumbles*

Takes a gun to Adobe After Effect. 

BANG!


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Well, if you're gonna be a meanie.



I'm not being mean or at least not trying to be. We can get a little sarcastic around here.


hafrogman said:


> Now that was a great line to enter on.



Such a good one you ran us both off.


hafrogman said:


> Geez.  Enworld is painful slow right now.



Yes it is.


Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> All this flirting and innuendo in the Hive confuses me.
> 
> It might help if some female German posters would suddenly appear out of nowhere, I suppose.



How does it confuse you? Not sure who's flirting with who? 


hafrogman said:


> Perhaps if your username had ever been romantically linked with anyone other than Granny Weatherwax, you'd have more luck.






Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> You'd think? Should I change my username to Casanunda perhaps?
> 
> [SBLOCK=MMh Granny Weatherwax]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, that's not her.
> [/SBLOCK]




Who's a wants it?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> *mumbles*
> 
> Takes a gun to Adobe After Effect.
> 
> BANG!




Did you get it? Is it software hunting season already?


----------



## Blackrat

Slooooooooooooooowwwww!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Did you get it? Is it software hunting season already?




nope it scaled itself 1000% and caused my cpu to choke.


----------



## Aeson

She and I are still chatting. A few messages off and on through the day. I'm not sure what to talk about. In person I have an easier time with conversation but these types of chats throw me off a bit. Any suggestions on ideas to keep things going?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> She and I are still chatting. A few messages off and on through the day. I'm not sure what to talk about. In person I have an easier time with conversation but these types of chats throw me off a bit. Any suggestions on ideas to keep things going?




Cool!

Think of it like chatting in the hive... but without the perversion and messed up conversations.   Beyond that try to find out what she likes or dislikes.  Oh yeah.. and avoid politics (they tend to be a make or break deal with most people).


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Cool!
> 
> Think of it like chatting in the hive... but without the perversion and messed up conversations.   Beyond that try to find out what she likes or dislikes.  Oh yeah.. and avoid politics (they tend to be a make or break deal with most people).




I'm not sure I know how to chat without the perversion and messed up conversations. I'm doing ok so far. She's still talking which is a good sign.

And Rev will like her real name.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Let me guess is it Mandy?


 [ / awkward]


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Let me guess is it Mandy?
> 
> 
> [ / awkward]




Why awkward? Yes it is.


----------



## megamania

So long as its not THE Mandy things should be okay.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Think we should send out a search party for Rev yet?  I mean, unless something serious happened (either with him, his family, or with his computer) I don't think he would go this this long without posting...


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Think we should send out a search party for Rev yet?  I mean, unless something serious happened (either with him, his family, or with his computer) I don't think he would go this this long without posting...




"dude, He finally gets to have sex. He has to come up for air to post. I'm sure he's just busy." He says jokingly at the same time hoping nothing is wrong. 

I'm sure everything is ok. We would hear something. Remember the car wreck? He had his sister post while he dictated.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> "dude, He finally gets to have sex. He has to come up for air to post. I'm sure he's just busy." He says jokingly at the same time hoping nothing is wrong.
> 
> I'm sure everything is ok. We would hear something. Remember the car wreck? He had his sister post while he dictated.




Yea, but as far as we know, Rev could be at the bottom of a 20 ft deep well hidden under Mandy's basement rubbing lotion on his chapped skin while she threatens to lash out at him using her riding whip...*



*Hmmm... I'm not sure if that is a good or a bad thing.  But just in case, "Giggity."


----------



## Ginnel

Hamper night was an overwhelming sucess  bought some stuff to go with it, nutty bread for the preserves, 5 types of cheeses different root vegetable crisps, after dinner mints, smoked salmon.

It was only 4 of us watching QI try and find it if you haven't seen it, its an intellectual comedy/quiz show  also watched a couple of episodes of Firefly at midnight gone 

The white wine was amazing the red and the sparkling white good as well, and the filter coffee hmmmmmmm, the belgian chocolates and the fudge lovely and well it was just some good  

Yah hope Rev's alright too longest I've seen him not post here, I'm sure he's just having fun though


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Yea, but as far as we know, Rev could be at the bottom of a 20 ft deep well hidden under Mandy's basement rubbing lotion on his chapped skin while she threatens to lash out at him using her riding whip...*
> 
> 
> 
> *Hmmm... I'm not sure if that is a good or a bad thing.  But just in case, "Giggity."




I think that would sort of be a giggity for him. If I recall correctly he liked the idea of a little pain. I wonder if he likes the idea in reality and not just in concept.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Hamper night was an overwhelming sucess  bought some stuff to go with it, nutty bread for the preserves, 5 types of cheeses different root vegetable crisps, after dinner mints, smoked salmon.
> 
> It was only 4 of us watching QI try and find it if you haven't seen it, its an intellectual comedy/quiz show  also watched a couple of episodes of Firefly at midnight gone
> 
> The white wine was amazing the red and the sparkling white good as well, and the filter coffee hmmmmmmm, the belgian chocolates and the fudge lovely and well it was just some good
> 
> Yah hope Rev's alright too longest I've seen him not post here, I'm sure he's just having fun though




I got all of that except Hamper night? Want to try that one in English, ol chap?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I got all of that except Hamper night? Want to try that one in English, ol chap?




That must be where everyone brings over their hamper, they set these in the living room and then sit in them while watching movies and eating.  Cause I mean, what ELSE could hamper night mean?


----------



## barbaraloqw

hi
is this one of these threads where I can reply if I don't have anything smart to say 

btw. is this forum always so slooooow ???


__________________





this is Blue John. He is my best friend, because he is always smiled


----------



## Blackrat

barbaraloqw said:


> hi
> is this one of these threads where I can reply if I don't have anything smart to say
> 
> btw. is this forum always so slooooow ???



Hmm... Yes, I guess this is that kind of thread... Though we like to think it as a neverending conversation about everything...

And, no, ENWorld isn't usually this slow. There is some problem with the server I'd guess, or database issue, or possibly hackers... Hopefully our dear admins can sort it out soon...

Welcome to ENWorld.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Think we should send out a search party for Rev yet?  I mean, unless something serious happened (either with him, his family, or with his computer) I don't think he would go this this long without posting...






Aeson said:


> "dude, He finally gets to have sex. He has to come up for air to post. I'm sure he's just busy." He says jokingly at the same time hoping nothing is wrong.
> 
> I'm sure everything is ok. We would hear something. Remember the car wreck? He had his sister post while he dictated.






Relique du Madde said:


> Yea, but as far as we know, Rev could be at the bottom of a 20 ft deep well hidden under Mandy's basement rubbing lotion on his chapped skin while she threatens to lash out at him using her riding whip...*
> 
> 
> 
> *Hmmm... I'm not sure if that is a good or a bad thing.  But just in case, "Giggity."



Let me guess; the hive needs women, but not at the loss of this Rev person?


----------



## Aeson

The mulitquote didn't seem to work.



Duskblade said:


> Let me guess; the hive needs women, but not at the loss of this Rev person?




It's not at a lose of Reveille. He's been a long time member of the hive. One that is missed when he's not around. We're picking on him some too. 

We can always use more people; male or female. We like to have a diverse group of people.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Yea, but as far as we know, Rev could be at the bottom of a 20 ft deep well hidden under Mandy's basement rubbing lotion on his chapped skin while she threatens to lash out at him using her riding whip...*




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ToNZHG5KHw&feature=related]YouTube - Greens Keepers - Lotion[/ame]


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> That must be where everyone brings over their hamper, they set these in the living room and then sit in them while watching movies and eating.  Cause I mean, what ELSE could hamper night mean?



That's a fantastic answer. I will be highly disappointed if that's not what really happens. 


barbaraloqw said:


> hi
> is this one of these threads where I can reply if I don't have anything smart to say
> 
> btw. is this forum always so slooooow ???




Any thread here is a place to post if you don't have anything smart to say. Why limit yourself? Spread it to the rest of the board. 

this thread is for general conversation. It just so happens to be where a lot of regular people have chosen to spend time chatting together. Who knows what will be discussed but chances are it will be funny to most of us and offensive to others. Do we care? No, it's what it is and we we like it that way. 

You're welcome to hangout and visit with us. Become one with the group and have fun. It's a good place to relax and blow off some steam.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> It's not at a lose of Reveille. He's been a long time member of the hive. One that is missed when he's not around. We're picking on him some too.
> 
> We can always use more people; male or female. We like to have a diverse group of people.




Oh, okay. Was curious. 

Well, whoever he is he better show up soon.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> YouTube - Greens Keepers - Lotion




You really can find anything on Youtube. That's great.

Check this out.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmoiAK60xmk]YouTube - Battlestar Galactica - Cylon Attack[/ame]


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Oh, okay. Was curious.
> 
> Well, whoever he is better show up soon.




He's rarely away for long. It's only when he's really busy or in trouble. We're in danger of having a Reveilleless hive here. I'm not sure we've gone a whole thread without him.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> He's rarely away for long. It's only when he's really busy or in trouble. We're in danger of having a Reveilleless hive here. I'm not sure we've gone a whole thread without him.




More than that I think. If I'm not mistaken he hasn't shown up for this or the previous hive.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> More than that I think. If I'm not mistaken he hasn't shown up for this or the previous hive.




I thought it was the last one he came in with his big news flash we keep picking on him for.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> I thought it was the last one he came in with his big news flash we keep picking on him for.




Hmm, you might be right.


----------



## Goldmoon

Greetings again Hivers. I'm back. (I was actually back 2 days ago) Get this..... *Begin rant* We get back 2 nights ago. I'm minding my own business and heading for the DFAC (Dining Facility). Suddenly I'm flying through the air and I wake up in the Med Clinic. I've got a fractured left wrist, two broken fingers on my left hand, four bruised ribs, a twisted left ankle and a concussion as well as lots of minor cuts and bruises. Now Ive survived being shot at, grenades, motars, rockets and even a dog attack so far in Iraq. What is it that finally lands me in the hospital?!?!?! I get hit by a f***ing MINIVAN. You read that right a f***ing MINIVAN. I'm more than a little pissed. *End Rant*

So.....how is everyone else doing?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Greetings again Hivers. I'm back. (I was actually back 2 days ago) Get this..... *Begin rant* We get back 2 nights ago. I'm minding my own business and heading for the DFAC (Dining Facility). Suddenly I'm flying through the air and I wake up in the Med Clinic. I've got a fractured left wrist, two broken fingers on my left hand, four bruised ribs, a twisted left ankle and a concussion as well as lots of minor cuts and bruises. Now Ive survived being shot at, grenades, motars, rockets and even a dog attack so far in Iraq. What is it that finally lands me in the hospital?!?!?! I get hit by a f***ing MINIVAN. You read that right a f***ing MINIVAN. I'm more than a little pissed. *End Rant*
> 
> So.....how is everyone else doing?




Wow, that sucks... So, where does "friendly-fire hit and run" rank in the commendation metal rankings?

But anyways, I'm doing alright.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Wow... So, where does "friendly-fire hit and run" rank in the commendation metal rankings?




My squad has been harassing me about non stop. They think theyre funny but I get out of here later this week and I'll get the last laugh.


----------



## Ginnel

Dog Moon said:


> That must be where everyone brings over their hamper, they set these in the living room and then sit in them while watching movies and eating. Cause I mean, what ELSE could hamper night mean?






Aeson said:


> I got all of that except Hamper night? Want to try that one in English, ol chap?



Hamper night, I kinda invented it cause I bought a cheap Christmas hamper as discussed at the start of this thread I think got my brother and a couple of friends round ate the contents watched QI, Firefly and Jonathon Ross repeat (mainly cause of Stephen Fry on it) played a game of munchkin while listening to music it was dam good fun 

We have Gin days too  Lemon, ice, tonic water and Gin, lime is optional


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Greetings again Hivers. I'm back. (I was actually back 2 days ago) Get this..... *Begin rant* We get back 2 nights ago. I'm minding my own business and heading for the DFAC (Dining Facility). Suddenly I'm flying through the air and I wake up in the Med Clinic. I've got a fractured left wrist, two broken fingers on my left hand, four bruised ribs, a twisted left ankle and a concussion as well as lots of minor cuts and bruises. Now Ive survived being shot at, grenades, motars, rockets and even a dog attack so far in Iraq. What is it that finally lands me in the hospital?!?!?! I get hit by a f***ing MINIVAN. You read that right a f***ing MINIVAN. I'm more than a little pissed. *End Rant*
> 
> So.....how is everyone else doing?




Who did it? I'm gonna kill 'em.

Not the war story we thought we'd hear. I'm glad you're still with us.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Hamper night, I kinda invented it cause I bought a cheap Christmas hamper as discussed at the start of this thread I think got my brother and a couple of friends round ate the contents watched QI, Firefly and Jonathon Ross repeat (mainly cause of Stephen Fry on it) played a game of munchkin while listening to music it was dam good fun
> 
> We have Gin days too  Lemon, ice, tonic water and Gin, lime is optional



Oh the basket of goodies you had. I get it now. Here a hamper is a bin you put dirty clothes in thus our confusion. You crazy Brits and your abuse of the language.


----------



## Blackrat

Yum yum...


----------



## Blackrat

Hey! Where did everyone go? I need my morning souls to consume...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Moooooo


----------



## Relique du Madde

I bought a new computer monitor.  It's a 19 inch wide screen..  It makes things so much prettier.


----------



## Blackrat

Your feeble attempt to escape my wrath by impersonating a cow is pathetic! Feel my wrath, three dimensional mortal!

Your, soul. It has flavour.

Nom, nom...


----------



## Blackrat

Oh... Happy New Year! It's the year of the Ox.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Why else do you think I mooed?


----------



## Blackrat

Well well. Monty Python's product sales have jumped by 23000% . That's quite an increase : Free YouTube videos lead to increased DVD sales


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Why else do you think I mooed?




Ah... That makes sense. I thought you were trying to hide from my raveneous hunger...


----------



## Knightfall

How's the hive today, guys?


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> But what if Edmonton was not in the Stanly Cup and the only teams in the running were American?



Well, I don't always cheer for the Canadian teams over the American teams, especially Calgary. Calgary is the enemy. In the final against Tampa Bay, I cheered for the Lightning.

This year, I'd probably cheers for either Chicago or Boston, if they made it to the finals. I'd likely cheer for Boston over the Habs. I'd definitely cheer for Chicago over the Red Wings.

I don't have any allusions about the Oilers making it to the Stanley Cup Final this year. I'll be just happy if they make the playoffs and win one or two series. It would be great to go the final series again, but I don't think the team has all the pieces for Stanley Cup run.

We really need a true No. 1 goalie* and a pure goal scorer to play with Hemsky. *Roloson has been good this year but not stellar.


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Glad you're okay, Goldmoon! 

I suppose a Mini-Van is still better then a Minigun...


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> Awesome dice bag!!
> 
> You have the nicest players ever




My dice seem to like it, they were being very kind to my players for the session (no critical hits in 3 large combats )


----------



## Blackrat

I had quite that same laugh reading the first panel...


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> I had quite that same laugh reading the first panel...




Sony have been getting quite a bit of flack over that statement haven't they?  

GU Comics by: Woody Hearn



			
				GU Comics said:
			
		

> In a single interview with Playstation Magazine, Sony Computer Entertainment chairman and group CEO, Kazuo "Kaz" Hirai said that the XBox "lacks longevity", dismissed Nintendo as a competitor, and proclaimed the Playstation the "official" leader in the console gaming industry despite the numbers, install base, or sales.




Based on that logic, I declare myself the worlds most desireable Man. Ladies, you can call my agent for a booking


----------



## Relique du Madde

Night all.. but before I leave I'll mention a news story.

A texas girls basketball coach (from a  private religious school) was fired recently.  The reason was because he didn't apologize for the fact that his school shut out an other school's team 108 to 0.  It helps to know that the other team was from a school for developmentally challenged and that the principle fired the coach because his allowing the high point shut out was not "[name of a religion's messiah]- like".   

[sblock=Messed up rhetorical question which probably could only be answered in CM]
That story begs one question:   If you are a coach and you are playing a competitive sports game against a developmentally challenged team (that was playing horribly), is it even possible to play a serious game without having people lose their respect for you or your team?


[/sblock]


----------



## Ginnel

Irrespective of the individuals who compose a team, teams should be playing teams of equal skill at the game, its one reason they have leagues it makes for more interesting equal matches, so in my opinion, if the difference was so big it was wrong to go ahead in the first place.

Of course this all depends on the amount of schools within travelling distance and the like.

I imagine it was quite embarassing to the kids playing as well, what would you do be the one who let the other team score? Would the giving out of charity in a competetive match have been right? hmm who knows.

I hope the coach appeals and sues the school because it doesn't look like the school has a leg to stand on from where I'm standing.


----------



## Phaezen

Speaking of sports, the South African cricket team and just put a damper on Australia Day by thrashing the Aussies, and securing the series win (3 - 1 with one game left).

And now we return you to your usual Hive


----------



## Phaezen

And Enworld is slow as all heck this morning.  Surely it isn't already time for a new server drive?


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> And Enworld is slow as all heck this morning.  Surely it isn't already time for a new server drive?




Last I heard, in december, the new server bought with the money from the last drive, wasn't even put to use yet. The server was bought, but no-one had had the time to plug it in.

These problems, I could swear to be due to either database log issues, or hackers...


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Last I heard, in december, the new server bought with the money from the last drive, wasn't even put to use yet. The server was bought, but no-one had had the time to plug it in.
> 
> These problems, I could swear to be due to either database log issues, or hackers...





Maybe the server is pining for Rev


----------



## Aeson

I think it goes down as traffic picks up.


----------



## Shabe

Aeson said:


> I think it goes down as traffic picks up.




said the vicar to the tart, Fnar fnar *cough*...

Well thats my Carry On impulses out of the way, Carry on Hive... it has potential for a thread title.
We were having some nice coffee from a cafiteire the other day, and on the packet it said it's perfectly healthy to have 4-5 cups of coffee a day, I myself start shaking after 1 and a half does anyone out there drink silly amounts of the stuff?

Oh and hi.


----------



## Phaezen

Shabe said:


> said the vicar to the tart, Fnar fnar *cough*...
> 
> Well thats my Carry On impulses out of the way, Carry on Hive... it has potential for a thread title.
> We were having some nice coffee from a cafiteire the other day, and on the packet it said it's perfectly healthy to have 4-5 cups of coffee a day, I myself start shaking after 1 and a half does anyone out there drink silly amounts of the stuff?
> 
> Oh and hi.




Greetings, 4-5  cups of coffee is an average day for me, I can go as high as ten or so on occasion (games days and high stress periods at work).  I do detox from caffiene on occasion and go through all the classix withdrawl symtons.  I am not a nice person to be around for the first week or so when I go cold turkey.


----------



## Ginnel

Be wery wery careful.

The forums on that internet dating site Okcupid are even worse than CM you have been warned

3-4 proper messages sent out we'll see how many decent replies I get


----------



## The_Warlock

Good grief...

Somebody wake me up when ENWorld moves at a normal pace again...this is just stupid.

I'll be back when I can browse a thread in less than a whole workday...


----------



## Dog Moon

The_Warlock said:


> Good grief...
> 
> Somebody wake me up when ENWorld moves at a normal pace again...this is just stupid.
> 
> I'll be back when I can browse a thread in less than a whole workday...




I agree, totally.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Be wery wery careful.
> 
> The forums on that internet dating site Okcupid are even worse than CM you have been warned
> 
> 3-4 proper messages sent out we'll see how many decent replies I get




I thought I had some success with one woman there. I haven't heard from her since yesterday morning. I heard from another today. I hope to have a little more success with this one.

The more I answered the questions on the site the more my matches with some women went down. I had one at around 90% that is currently at 72% match.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Is ENworld working correctly yet?    I tried to log in from school but 10 minute load times are bad...


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Is ENworld working correctly yet?    I tried to log in from school but 10 minute load times are bad...




Its effing ridiculous. Thats why I'm only checking back once every four or so hours.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn.    When I tried connecting from school I thought it was jusr the school's server.


----------



## Blackrat

I had a vision! I can't believe it never occurred to me before. I have that pinstripe suit of mine, and I have used quite a lot of different colored shirts with it, but never black. I think I need to buy a black silk shirt and see how it fits. I think it might look awesome. Now the question is, do I use a black tie with it, or should I use tie to add color...


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive

Enworld appears to be a bit better this morning.  



Spoiler



I hope I haven't just jinxed it for the day...


----------



## Blackrat

Seems about the same as yesterday morning. I'm afraid the issues aren't fixed yet, and come evening in our time zones, it will be next to impossible to connect again. I hope Adlon gets the message Morrus sent him soon...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Phaezen said:


> Morning Hive
> 
> Enworld appears to be a bit better this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I haven't just jinxed it for the day...




It's definitely working better now.


----------



## Aeson

I fixed it. I deleted Crothian's posts and everything sped up.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Seems about the same as yesterday morning. I'm afraid the issues aren't fixed yet, and come evening in our time zones, it will be next to impossible to connect again. I hope Adlon gets the message Morrus sent him soon...






Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> It's definitely working better now.




Make Hive while the sun shines then


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Make Hive while the sun shines then




Is that some kind of South African mumbo jumbo?


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Make Hive while the sun shines then




A what shines now? It's still 2 months before that comes out here ...

Just kidding, I'm not living THAT far up north . But that begs the note. I'd hate to live in a town in northern Canada with vampires. A night that lasts some 50 days? Yeesh...


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> Is that some kind of South African mumbo jumbo?




I dunno, I thought "Make hay while the sun shines" was a fairly universal saying


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> A what shines now? It's still 2 months before that comes out here ...
> 
> Just kidding, I'm not living THAT far up north . But that begs the note. I'd hate to live in a town in northern Canada with vampires. A night that lasts some 50 days? Yeesh...




Don't worry, the natural habitat for vampires is London or New York...


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> I dunno, I thought "Make hay while the sun shines" was a fairly universal saying




It sounds familiar. I'm just feeling a bit punchy tonight. It's been a stressful weekend and continues tonight at work. 

I need a tall redhead, a stiff drink and a bed. Not all in that order but hopefully all at the same time.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Don't worry, the natural habitat for vampires is London or Newyork...




And according to Sookie Stackhouse and Ann Rice they're also in Louisiana.


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Don't worry, the natural habitat for vampires is London or Newyork...




Yeah, but now that I mentioned it, I'm fairly sure there was some movie about that premise... It had a byline something like: "You just need to survive until morning. That is 3 months from now." Or something...


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> And according to Sookie Stackhouse and Ann Rice they're also in Louisiana.




*headdesk* Should have remembered that.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, but now that I mentioned it, I'm fairly sure there was some movie about that premise... It had a byline something like: "You just need to survive until morning. That is 3 months from now." Or something...




There was one - 30 days or something like that?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, but now that I mentioned it, I'm fairly sure there was some movie about that premise... It had a byline something like: "You just need to survive until morning. That is 3 months from now." Or something...



If it exists, It was not Pitch Black. But it still reminds me of that...


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> There was one - 30 days or something like that?




30 Days of Night (2007) . Not the film I meant but seems that had the same premise. The one I meant is this: Frostbiten (2006)


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> The one I meant is this: Frostbiten (2006)




You and your foreign movies. Buy American. Made in the U.S.A.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> You and your foreign movies. Buy American. Made in the U.S.A.




Ofcourse the Americans could try to do something original for a change and not copy Jonny Foreigner, or the 80's 

And the slow is starting again...


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Ofcourse the Americans could try to do something original for a change and not copy Jonny Foreigner, or the 80's




Thems fightin' words. 





It seems they're playing it safe in Hollywood. Sequels and remakes are easier than original movies. We've had a few but not many. I do hope the trend ends soon. I'd like to see something new.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> I had a vision! I can't believe it never occurred to me before. I have that pinstripe suit of mine, and I have used quite a lot of different colored shirts with it, but never black. I think I need to buy a black silk shirt and see how it fits. I think it might look awesome. Now the question is, do I use a black tie with it, or should I use tie to add color...



Navy pinstripe suit with a black shirt works well, try it without a tie with the top button or two undone  or you could just use a tie 

I'm gonna have to get me a new pic of me in mine most of my pics are a year old or more.

An ex of mine said that when she takes over the world (Surely all women plan for this) she would wipe out America except for the cast of friends and some other exceptions she would gather up the cute men and put them in colonies to be ruled over by herself and some of her female friends  I was apparently going to be allowed special priveliages, I wonder if this has changed some now she is married


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> It seems they're playing it safe in Hollywood. Sequels and remakes are easier than original movies. We've had a few but not many. I do hope the trend ends soon. I'd like to see something new.






Hellraiser (remake)
Underworld 3
Friday the 13th (remake)
Pinkpanther 2 (remake and sequel)
The A-Team
21 Jump Street
Final Destination 4
Fame
Escape from New York
Flash Gordon
Highlander
He-Man and the masters of the UNiverse
The Jungle Book
Red Sonia
The Crow
Karate Kid
amongst others.....


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> Thems fightin' words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems they're playing it safe in Hollywood. Sequels and remakes are easier than original movies. We've had a few but not many. I do hope the trend ends soon. I'd like to see something new.




Maybe they mistake themselves for TV show makers, and they just want to write a 2h series format, but 2h is only allowed on the big screen.  (Especially with the desired SFX). 

Though I get both sequels and remakes.
- Sequels: We like this character. What would he do in this situation? And even if it's what he always does, we want to see it, because we've seen the previous ones too often now.
- Remaks: Okay, the original one looks a little dated or just sucks. Let's update it and maybe put a new spin on it.

Well, that's the "optimistic" view on it, and they sure don't get it right all the time (or often?).


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Hellraiser (remake)
> Underworld 3
> Friday the 13th (remake)
> Pinkpanther 2 (remake and sequel)
> The A-Team
> 21 Jump Street
> Final Destination 4
> Fame
> Escape from New York
> Flash Gordon
> Highlander
> He-Man and the masters of the UNiverse
> The Jungle Book
> Red Sonia
> The Crow
> Karate Kid
> amongst others.....




I would like to see a few of those actually. I'd still like to see something original also. The new Liam Neeson movie looks like it could be original. Looks like he's trying to reinvent himself as an action hero.


----------



## Phaezen

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> - Remaks: Okay, the original one looks a little dated or just sucks. Let's update it and maybe put a new spin on it.
> 
> Well, that's the "optimistic" view on it, and they sure don't get it right all the time (or often?).





But when they start talking about replaing elements in a film that made is classic, I start worrying.  For example in The Crow remake, the new producer is talking about removing the "Gothic, styialised elements" and making it a "realistic action film"


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Hellraiser (remake)
> Underworld 3
> Friday the 13th (remake)
> Pinkpanther 2 (remake and sequel)
> The A-Team
> 21 Jump Street
> Final Destination 4
> Fame
> Escape from New York
> Flash Gordon
> Highlander
> He-Man and the masters of the UNiverse
> The Jungle Book
> Red Sonia
> The Crow
> Karate Kid
> amongst others.....



He-Man and Red Sonja. Those are the only movies in that list that even get more than a "meh" from me.


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Maybe they mistake themselves for TV show makers, and they just want to write a 2h series format, but 2h is only allowed on the big screen.  (Especially with the desired SFX).
> 
> Though I get both sequels and remakes.
> - Sequels: We like this character. What would he do in this situation? And even if it's what he always does, we want to see it, because we've seen the previous ones too often now.
> - Remaks: Okay, the original one looks a little dated or just sucks. Let's update it and maybe put a new spin on it.
> 
> Well, that's the "optimistic" view on it, and they sure don't get it right all the time (or often?).




Everyone thinks they can do it better. Flash Gordon was fun back when but I'd like an updated and more mordern looking one. Unlike the TV series one that stays true to the old stories. Same with Escape From New York. The Crow shouldn't be remade but a new sequel would be nice. If they can do Friday the 13th like the Halloween remake I'm all for that also. Red Sonja was awful and I'd like a new one. He-man always a favorite with me. The rest I can do without.

A big budget 2 hour serial could be interesting. Plot out where you want to go over the series BEFORE you start filming. (I'm looking at you Matrix)


----------



## Shabe

Its not Flash Gordon if it isn't going to feature Queen and lines of such magnificence as 
"Check the angular vector of the moon!" 
"GORDONS ALIVE!?" 
"SQUADRON 14 DIVE!!!" 
"Dispatch war rocket Ajax to bring back his body"
"Flash we only have 14 hours to save the earth"

so there 

and many of the others don't really credit a remake.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I thought I had some success with one woman there. I haven't heard from her since yesterday morning. I heard from another today. I hope to have a little more success with this one.



Well, not everyone keeps the same internet schedule as you or I.  I'm talking to a woman from another site.  I get a response, as long as I don't mind waiting a week, because that's as often as she's on.







Aeson said:


> The more I answered the questions on the site the more my matches with some women went down. I had one at around 90% that is currently at 72% match.



Yeah, scores can vary wildly when you haven't answered many questions.  Sadly the 72% is more accurate.  You just seemed more compatible when you hadn't said much about yourself.







Phaezen said:


> Don't worry, the natural habitat for vampires is London or New York...



Must be New York.  London is full of werewolves.  So says Warren Zevon.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> And according to Sookie Stackhouse and Ann Rice they're also in Louisiana.




Don't forget Santa Carla.; Lost Boys I & II and referenced in Wax Work.


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> London is full of werewolves.  So says Warren Zevon.




I love that song.  Its my fave by him.


----------



## hafrogman

Shabe said:


> Its not Flash Gordon if it isn't going to feature Queen and lines of such magnificence as . . .
> "Flash we only have 14 hours to save the earth"




I believe it's "Flash! Flash, I love you!  But we only have 14 hours to save the world!".  I believe accuracy only adds to the cheesieness of that line.  It's an interesting song, but also indicative of the script of the original.    Sadly, no remake will have Queen.  

I'm generally philosophical about remakes.  I guess if they change too much, then it's just a whole new movie.  If they remake the Crow to be non-gothic, then the people who want to, can still watch the original.

I'm hoping they do a good job with the Highlander remake.  It's a great concept, but twenty years and some horrible, horrible sequels have utterly destroyed the original.  A whole new, fresh movie is needed.


----------



## hafrogman

Duskblade said:


> I love that song.  Its my fave by him.



There are other songs by Warren Zevon?!


----------



## Duskblade

Looks like EnWorld finally got an enema.


----------



## hafrogman

Duskblade said:


> Looks like EnWorld finally got an enema.



No guarentees it'll last.  It's still morning for the western hemisphere, and a lot of people will have stopped coming with the board condition.

Hopefully it'll last.  They really need to get those new servers installed, but there's nobody in Florida to do it.


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> No guarentees it'll last.  It's still morning for the western hemisphere, and a lot of people will have stopped coming with the board condition.
> 
> Hopefully it'll last.  They really need to get those new servers installed, but there's nobody in Florida to do it.




 Why is the server in Florida if the owner is in the United Kingdom? Doesn't Morrus live in the UK?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Well, not everyone keeps the same internet schedule as you or I.  I'm talking to a woman from another site.  I get a response, as long as I don't mind waiting a week, because that's as often as she's on.



If she happens to be online after I sent the message then to me she's not interested anymore. That's what happened with the one I talked to yesterday. The one I haven't heard from since Sunday has not been on so there is a chance she could get back to me. 

I'd love for them to just come out and say it so I'm not left wondering.



hafrogman said:


> Yeah, scores can vary wildly when you haven't answered many questions.  Sadly the 72% is more accurate.  You just seemed more compatible when you hadn't said much about yourself.




Ya sayin' I talk too much?


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Why is the server in Florida if the owner is in the United Kingdom? Doesn't Morrus live in the UK?




That's where the hosting company is. Eric Noah set the site up many many years ago thus the EN in ENWorld. It may be that's where it started and has always been. 

If Morrus will pay me I'll drive down to Florida and set the server up.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Ya sayin' I talk too much?




You also listen too much. 

 Del Griffith?


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> You also listen too much.
> 
> Del Griffith?




Did you say something?


----------



## hafrogman

Duskblade said:


> Why is the server in Florida if the owner is in the United Kingdom? Doesn't Morrus live in the UK?



I think because renting server space is more a question of real-estate cost than convenient location.  Plus, Morrus may "own" the site, but he's never been the server tech, so it wouldn't matter.  We used to have a server tech, but he quit/moved/both.  I'm not sure if the server was placed near him (or someone else) originally.







Aeson said:


> I'd love for them to just come out and say it so I'm not left wondering.



Good luck with that.  Nobody ever does.  They just stop.







Aeson said:


> Ya sayin' I talk too much?



Yes.

...

...

...

Or just that you and I tend to be online more than others.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> If Morrus will pay me I'll drive down to Florida and set the server up.



If you can do it, I'LL pay you.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Did you say something?




Only if your name is *breaks wind*


----------



## Duskblade

WOO-HOO! Mail just arrived with my copy of Pathfinder Beta!


----------



## hafrogman

Duskblade said:


> Only if your name is *breaks wind*



Breaks Wind?

Dances With Wolves lesser know cousin?


----------



## hafrogman

Duskblade said:


> WOO-HOO! Mail just arrived with my copy of Pathfinder Beta!



Couldn't you just have downloaded the free pdf off their website?

Why buy the beta. . . why not wait until the final version?


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> Couldn't you just have downloaded the free pdf off their website?



Already did.



hafrogman said:


> Why buy the beta. . . why not wait until the final version?



So I have a copy to use at the game table. I don't believe in having computers/laptops at the game table.


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> Breaks Wind?
> 
> Dances With Wolves lesser know cousin?




What? You've never seen Nutty Professor 2: The Klumps? The dinner scene is the most hilarious in the movie.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Good luck with that.  Nobody ever does.  They just stop.



I know but it'd be nice.




hafrogman said:


> Yes.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Or just that you and I tend to be online more than others.




I do tend to be online a lot.


----------



## hafrogman

Duskblade said:


> What? You've never seen Nutty Professor 2: The Klumps?



No.







Duskblade said:


> The dinner scene is the most hilarious in the movie.



Isn't that something like being the funniest scene in Schindler's List?


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Only if your name is *breaks wind*



you're getting weird, lady.


Duskblade said:


> WOO-HOO! Mail just arrived with my copy of Pathfinder Beta!



I've had mine for awhile. I like it.



hafrogman said:


> Breaks Wind?
> 
> Dances With Wolves lesser know cousin?



That would be shimmies with cats.


hafrogman said:


> Couldn't you just have downloaded the free pdf off their website?
> 
> Why buy the beta. . . why not wait until the final version?



It's nice to have the hard copy and I guess to show some support for it.


Duskblade said:


> Already did.



Me too.


Duskblade said:


> So I have a copy to use at the game table. I don't believe in having computers/laptops ath the game table.



Afraid Cylons will attack while you're gaming?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> If you can do it, I'LL pay you.




I don't know what all is involved. It SHOULD be just setting up the hardware. The software can be done remotely. If it's just setting up the hardware I don't see why I couldn't.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I know but it'd be nice.



Sometimes I think that too, but sometimes I have trouble saying the same to someone else.  Like the woman who messaged me last.  What do I say?  I'm sorry, but if you want to talk about waffles, perhaps you should learn to spell the word.  I don't think we'll work out until you buy a dictionary.  


Aeson said:


> I do tend to be online a lot.



I notice.

I tend to be hanging out with you.

How's it hangin', Aeson?


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> you're getting weird, lady.



Weird is as weird does. Hehehe.



Aeson said:


> Afraid Cylons will attack while you're gaming?



No, its just that they've been more of a distraction for their other uses. A while a go there was a player playing WoW at the game table. We told he needed to ditch the laptop or the group. He chose the former.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> No.Isn't that something like being the funniest scene in Schindler's List?




But Schindler's List is funnier than The Klumps. I say this without actually seeing either movie yet I know it to be true.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> But Schindler's List is funnier than The Klumps. I say this without actually seeing either movie yet I know it to be true.




You need help.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I don't know what all is involved. It SHOULD be just setting up the hardware. The software can be done remotely. If it's just setting up the hardware I don't see why I couldn't.



I think that there's a little more involved with these two, but I don't really know.  I expect it's a matter of wiring them together, wiring them up to the rest of the world, and then doing the switch over quickly and efficiently.  If it were just a matter of plugging them in, I expect it would have been done.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> But Schindler's List is funnier than The Klumps. I say this without actually seeing either movie yet I know it to be true.



*Must avoid making Holocaust jokes*

Yeah, I must say the idea of Eddie Murphy playing against Eddie Murphy is rather played out.  I miss Beverly Hills Cop Eddie Murphy.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Sometimes I think that too, but sometimes I have trouble saying the same to someone else.  Like the woman who messaged me last.  What do I say?  I'm sorry, but if you want to talk about waffles, perhaps you should learn to spell the word.  I don't think we'll work out until you buy a dictionary.



Spell check is my friend on Firefox.





hafrogman said:


> I notice.
> 
> I tend to be hanging out with you.
> 
> How's it hangin', Aeson?



slightly to the left and a bit on the long side.


Duskblade said:


> Weird is as weird does. Hehehe.



Yes it is.



Duskblade said:


> No, its just that they've been more of a distraction for their other uses. A while a go there was a player playing WoW at the game table. We told he needed to ditch the laptop or the group. He chose the former.



Playing WoW is one thing. Being able to use all resources available to enhance the game is another.

This Saturday I had to work while gaming so I had my laptop on and was working at the the table. I was also chatting with the one I met at OkCupid. Work and potential love comes before role playing a viking priest.


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, I must say the idea of Eddie Murphy playing against Eddie Murphy is rather played out.  I miss Beverly Hills Cop Eddie Murphy.





Eddie Murphy Reprises His Role of Axel Foley For Beverly Hills Cop IV


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> You need help.



Just my way of saying The Klumps didn't appeal to me.


hafrogman said:


> I think that there's a little more involved with these two, but I don't really know.  I expect it's a matter of wiring them together, wiring them up to the rest of the world, and then doing the switch over quickly and efficiently.  If it were just a matter of plugging them in, I expect it would have been done.



Perhaps. Hopefully they'll get it going soon. 



hafrogman said:


> *Must avoid making Holocaust jokes*
> 
> Yeah, I must say the idea of Eddie Murphy playing against Eddie Murphy is rather played out.  I miss Beverly Hills Cop Eddie Murphy.



I agree.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Just my way of saying The Klumps didn't appeal to me.




Oh. I guess I'm easy to make laugh. 

Laughing is sexy.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> slightly to the left and a bit on the long side.



Ever see Moving?

Ah, Richard Pryor. . .


----------



## Duskblade

Oh my god. You guys remember Winnie Cooper from The Wonder Years?

She definetely grew up.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Oh. I guess I'm easy to make laugh.
> 
> Laughing is sexy.




You don't find me funny so clearly you're not so easy. I think your funny bone has been removed. 

Laughing is sexy as hell. Nothing better than making someone laugh with you and not at you.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Ever see Moving?
> 
> Ah, Richard Pryor. . .



It's been a long long time. 


Duskblade said:


> Oh my god. You guys remember Winnie Cooper from The Wonder Years?
> 
> She definetely grew up.




Old news but yeah she's a looker.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> You don't find me funny so clearly you're not so easy. I think your funny bone has been removed.



You are funny. I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings with my earlier statement.



Aeson said:


> Laughing is sexy as hell. Nothing better than making someone laugh with you and not at you.



I agree; giggity.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Old news but yeah she's a looker.




I just found out.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> You are funny. I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings with my earlier statement.



I was hurt a little. I mean, come on, Relique funnier than ME? The appropriate people have been notified. Someone will be there soon to adjust your chip. Please stand by. 


Duskblade said:


> I agree; giggity.




Allllriigght


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> I just found out.




Those pictures are a few years old. It's ok. I don't mind admiring an attractive lady. She could use a sammich though.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> I was hurt a little. I mean, come on, Relique funnier than ME? The appropriate people have been notified. Someone will be there soon to adjust your chip. Please stand by.



Well remember, my original screen name was Anti Du Madde.  

He is pretty funny, but you're growing on me too. 



Aeson said:


> Allllriigght



*streaks the hive saying "Giggity giggity gig!" over and over*


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I was hurt a little. I mean, come on, Relique funnier than ME?



Could be worse, she only wants me for my body.

I know someone else who only wants me for my mind.

I need these two women to create a hybrid. . .


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Well remember, my original screen name was Anti Du Madde.



You're the stalker?





Duskblade said:


> He is pretty funny, but you're growing on me too.



Awe shucks, ma'am. 


Duskblade said:


> *streaks the hive saying "Giggity giggity gig!" over and over*




We've created a monster. Now we just need to get the monster down to my place. I shall take the burden of taming the beast.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Could be worse, she only wants me for my body.
> 
> I know someone else who only wants me for my mind.
> 
> I need these two women to create a hybrid. . .




I'd be happy with someone that wants me for either one.


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> Could be worse, she only wants me for my body.
> 
> I know someone else who only wants me for my mind.
> 
> I need these two women to create a hybrid. . .




Which do you want; Sil/Eve or Miranda?


----------



## Aeson

I went to bed too early this morning. I can't sleep now. I hope to get back to sleep soon. I want to get back on a regular schedule.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> I went to bed too early this morning. I can't sleep now. I hope to get back to sleep soon. I want to get back on a regular schedule.




So, what is a regular schedule for you?


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Which do you want; Sil/Eve or Miranda?




Miranda.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Miranda.




Good choice. 

Hawkeye from M*A*S*H: Not a bad way to go, really.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> So, what is a regular schedule for you?




10pm-6am work schedule. I normally get up around 8pm and go to bed somewhere around 11am.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Good choice.
> 
> Hawkeye from M*A*S*H: Not a bad way to go, really.



From the IMDB pictures she's way hotter. I've only seen the first Species movie.

No it's not and pass me another martini, I due in surgery soon.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I'd be happy with someone that wants me for either one.



To be fair, neither one actually wants me.


----------



## Blackrat

Duskblade said:


> Which do you want; Sil/Eve or Miranda?




I'll go for Seven of Nine


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> To be fair, neither one actually wants me.



We're in the same boat. It's a little crowded can you move over a bit?


Blackrat said:


> I'll go for Seven of Nine




Too old. Too over exposed. I liked her back then but not soo much now.


----------



## hafrogman

Duskblade said:


> Which do you want; Sil/Eve or Miranda?



Bah, I don't need no martian DNA, women are already alien enough, as it is.


----------



## Duskblade

Blackrat said:


> I'll go for Seven of Nine




If I had to choose a female from Voyager it would be B'Elanna Torres. Guy wise it would be Tuvok.


----------



## Blackrat

Duskblade said:


> If I had to choose a female from Voyager it would be B'Elanna Torres. Guy wise it would be Tuvok.




I have to say you have good taste on women. Roxann Dawson


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> We're in the same boat. It's a little crowded can you move over a bit?




Replaces the boat with my dad's yacht. That is the actual make and model.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> If I had to choose a female from Voyager it would be B'Elanna Torres. Guy wise it would be Tuvok.



Seems you're down with da sistas. 
Down with da brothas?


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Replaces the boat with my dad's yacht. That is the actual make and model.




Your dad has a yacht? So, how YOU doing?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Seems you're down with da sistas.
> Down with da brothas?



Tuvok is a brother.

Black Vulcan.  Word.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Seems you're down with da sistas.
> Down with da brothas?




I actually prefer the bothas. I don't pitch for the other team, and I prefer to remain straight.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Your dad has a yacht? So, how YOU doing?




Quite well for myself. I don't need to rely on my parents. They aren't filthy rich, but they do have enough money to enjoy many pleasantries that life has to offer.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Tuvok is a brother.
> 
> Black Vulcan.  Word.



to yo mama. 



Duskblade said:


> I actually prefer the bothas.




I see.




Duskblade said:


> I don't pitch for the other team, and I prefer to remain straight.



nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> nothing wrong with that.




Its been a long while since I've been with a man, but I do remember the love that we've made and shared. My emotions ran pretty deep back then.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Quite well for myself. I don't need to rely on my parents. They aren't filthy rich, but they do have enough money to enjoy many pleasantries that life has to offer.




Not what I meant. How YOU doing? Is an internet meme. 

That is good to know.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> If she happens to be online after I sent the message then to me she's not interested anymore. That's what happened with the one I talked to yesterday. The one I haven't heard from since Sunday has not been on so there is a chance she could get back to me.
> 
> I'd love for them to just come out and say it so I'm not left wondering.
> ?



 Wow you're paranoid/impatient Aeson sometimes I don't respond for a day or two because I'm not in the right mood to respond or I have writers block, there are other explanations


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Not what I meant. How YOU doing? Is an internet meme.




 Internet meme?


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Its been a long while since I've been with a man, but I do remember the love that we've made and shared. My emotions ran pretty deep back then.



I can understand that.


Ginnel said:


> Wow you're paranoid/impatient Aeson



Me in a nutshell. More paranoid than impatient but I can be that also.


Duskblade said:


> Internet meme?




Ever hear of Rickrolling? O rly and Ya rly? Lolcats? all examples of memes. They're just things people on the net copy from others.


----------



## Ginnel

How youuu doing! (quite well actually just had a haircut always makes me feel good)

was actually before the internet took off properly I believe  it was from friends I'm sure it spread through the real world that one and then came back on to the internet, using the word uber might also have been real world rather than internet but i'm not overly sure


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Ever hear of Rickrolling? O rly and Ya rly? Lolcats? all examples of memes. They're just things people on the net copy from others.




Ah, okay. That I understand.


----------



## Aeson

I just got my order from Paizo that I placed last week. One of the books is wrong. I ordered Trojan War D20 but got Testament D20. I have that one already.  I'm going to see if they'll send the correct book out.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> I just got my order from Paizo that I placed last week. One of the books is wrong. I ordered Trojan War D20 but got Testament D20. I have that one already.  I'm going to see if they'll send the correct book out.




Hmm, well that stinks. I hope you can get the right one.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Hmm, well that stinks. I hope you can get the right one.




Me too.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Is an internet meme.




Sorry to inform you, Aeson, but that's not an internet meme.  That's a regular meme (it's based off the stereotyping of Italians from the Bronx).


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> Oh my god. You guys remember Winnie Cooper from The Wonder Years?
> 
> She definetely grew up.




Punky Brewster was more impressive....  before her  boob reduction at 16.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Could be worse, she only wants me for my body.




And you're complaining y?


----------



## Duskblade

Heya Relique. 

Whats happening?


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> And you're complaining y?





hafrogman said:


> To be fair, neither one actually wants me.



See above.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nothing much.  You?


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Nothing much.  You?




Doing some prep work for my upcoming pathfinder game on the side.

It looks like I got the last copy of the Beta rules from Amazon.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> See above.




Yeah, but if a girl only wants you for your body then you don't have to worry about spending money on dating her.  By default her function in your life would be relegated to booty call since that's all she's interested in.  Many would consider that a blessing since it fulfills the basest of urges.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Sorry to inform you, Aeson, but that's not an internet meme.  That's a regular meme (it's based off the stereotyping of Italians from the Bronx).



I know it is. It's still a meme regardless of how it started. 


Relique du Madde said:


> Punky Brewster was more impressive....  before her  boob reduction at 16.



I'd agree.


Relique du Madde said:


> And you're complaining y?



Nuttin better to complain about?


Duskblade said:


> Doing some prep work for my upcoming pathfinder game on the side.
> 
> It looks like I got the last copy of the Beta rules from Amazon.



I'd like to get my group to do Pathfinder. Doesn't look like it'll happen any time soon.


Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah, but if a girl only wants you for your body then you don't have to worry about spending money on dating her.  Her function in your life would automatically be relegated to booty call since that's all she's interested in.




I like how you think.


----------



## megamania

allo Hive.

Thought I would pop in and just let you know my monitor is dying thus until I get a new one I will he only when I have time away from work , family AND the computer allows me.


I guessing its a short of some sort.  Screen goes black and the on / off light flashes.    Kinda sucks.


Anyway-   later folks.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> allo Hive.
> 
> Thought I would pop in and just let you know my monitor is dying thus until I get a new one I will he only when I have time away from work , family AND the computer allows me.
> 
> 
> I guessing its a short of some sort.  Screen goes black and the on / off light flashes.    Kinda sucks.
> 
> 
> Anyway-   later folks.




That sucks.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> allo Hive.
> 
> Thought I would pop in and just let you know my monitor is dying thus until I get a new one I will he only when I have time away from work , family AND the computer allows me.
> 
> 
> I guessing its a short of some sort.  Screen goes black and the on / off light flashes.    Kinda sucks.




Yeah that does.    I'd ship you my niece's old one, if she's allow me to, but it's a CRT, so shipping costs would be insane.  I hope you have the chance to drive out to the city* soon.



*I could never live out near the mountains or so far in the middle of nowhere that it takes 2 hours to drive to the closest place with a best buy or a wallmart.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> I'd like to get my group to do Pathfinder. Doesn't look like it'll happen any time soon.




Well that stinks.

I wonder if the hive would be up for a PBP Pathfinder game?


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah, but if a girl only wants you for your body then you don't have to worry about spending money on dating her.  By default her function in your life would be relegated to booty call since that's all she's interested in.  Many would consider that a blessing since it fulfills the basest of urges.



Well, there's a few problems with your reasoning.  

1)  I felt the "neither actually wants me" clarified a little.  Apprently not.  She only likes me for my body might be better.  "hafrogman's cute".  Doesn't mean she interested, just that I'm sexy.

2) I have plenty of money, and no girlfriend.  So at this point, I'd be happy to trade one for the other.

3) Not actually interested in the whole booty call thing.  I know I'm a disgrace to my gender.


----------



## Aeson

I posted something on Paizo's site. At least I thought I did. It says I have 13 posts and before I 12 so there is a ghost post in there somewhere. Has anyone posted there before? Does it take awhile for posts to show?


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> 3) Not actually interested in the whole booty call thing.  I know I'm a disgrace to my gender.




No, you're not. You're a gentleman.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> I posted something on Paizo's site.




Link?


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Well that stinks.
> 
> I wonder if the hive would be up for a PBP Pathfinder game?



those are hard to get going and sustain. They tend to peter out not long after starting. 


hafrogman said:


> 2) I have plenty of money, and no girlfriend.  So at this point, I'd be happy to trade one for the other.




While not plenty, I do ok. I agree with this though.


----------



## hafrogman

Duskblade said:


> Well that stinks.
> 
> I wonder if the hive would be up for a PBP Pathfinder game?



Well, the Hive M&M game started off strong and then slowed way down.  It doesn't help that Rev is pretty much a total no show.

There's probably a bunch that would play.  Finding a DM is always more trouble.  Of course, if you're volunteering. . .


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> those are hard to get going and sustain. They tend to peter out not long after starting.




Because the GM disappears or other reasons?


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Link?




That's what I'm saying the post isn't there. I'll have to submit it again I guess. All it was is a post in Customer Service about the error with my order. Nothing to share really.


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> There's probably a bunch that would play.  Finding a DM is always more trouble.  Of course, if you're volunteering. . .




I am volunteering.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Well, the Hive M&M game started off strong and then slowed way down.  It doesn't help that Rev is pretty much a total no show.
> 
> There's probably a bunch that would play.  Finding a DM is always more trouble.  Of course, if you're volunteering. . .






Duskblade said:


> Because the GM disappears or other reasons?




Could be any number of reasons. GM disappearing is always a good one. Players lose interest or don't have the time any more. GM doesn't have the time. 

I'm with froggy. If you are wanting to run it then we could look at starting one.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Well, there's a few problems with your reasoning.
> 
> 1)  I felt the "neither actually wants me" clarified a little.  Apprently not.  She only likes me for my body might be better.  "hafrogman's cute".  Doesn't mean she interested, just that I'm sexy.
> 
> 2) I have plenty of money, and no girlfriend.  So at this point, I'd be happy to trade one for the other.
> 
> 3) Not actually interested in the whole booty call thing.  I know I'm a disgrace to my gender.




1. I was talking in general.  "Cute" is a few beers away from "f me now" (if you are the type that drinks... which I'm not  ). 
2. Reverse situation for me.  Family may have money but I don't.
3. If I was single or gave into lust I'd totally do the booty call thing.  I don't think it's a disgrace to your gender since many women are also into having booty calls.


----------



## hafrogman

Duskblade said:


> hafrogman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Not actually interested in the whole booty call thing. I know I'm a disgrace to my gender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're not. You're a gentleman.
Click to expand...


You say po-tay-to, I say po-tah-to.


----------



## Duskblade

Hey hafrogman;


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Could be any number of reasons. GM disappearing is always a good one. Players lose interest or don't have the time any more. GM doesn't have the time.
> 
> I'm with froggy. If you are wanting to run it then we could look at starting one.




Okay, a setting we can all agree on would be a good place to start.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> 3. If I was single or gave into lust I'd totally do the booty call thing.  I don't think it's a disgrace to your gender since many women are also into having booty calls.



I understand that many people (male and female) ARE looking for something like that.  And honestly, I'm fine with that.  But that's not what I'm looking for, and some people can't understand someone (particularly a male someone) who isn't interested in just sex.  *shrug*  I say to each their own.  The only trick is finding someone else who wants the same own as you do.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Okay, a setting we can all agree on would be a good place to start.




I'd like to explore the Pathfinder setting. Forgotten Realms and Dragonlance are the worlds I know best.


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> I understand that many people (male and female) ARE looking for something like that.  And honestly, I'm fine with that.  But that's not what I'm looking for <snip>




My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Aeson

Gah, I need to get to sleep. I have to get up in 5 hours.


----------



## hafrogman

Duskblade said:


> Hey hafrogman;



I'm an order of magnitude beyond the number that may or may not be (but probably isn't) the number of the beast?    Let me know when I hit all 7's, I think I win some money.







Duskblade said:


> Okay, a setting we can all agree on would be a good place to start.



Doesn't Pathfinder come with an assumed setting?  Or a homebrew/generic.  I'm not a big setting person, so I don't usually know the world well enough to feel I'm playing somewhere special anyways.

I do hate Ebberon though.  That's about it.  Anything else I don't really care.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> I understand that many people (male and female) ARE looking for something like that.  And honestly, I'm fine with that.  But that's not what I'm looking for, and some people can't understand someone (particularly a male someone) who isn't interested in just sex.  *shrug*  I say to each their own.  The only trick is finding someone else who wants the same own as you do.




For the most part I agree but at the same time I'd take what I can find until I get what I'm looking for.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> I'd like to explore the Pathfinder setting. Forgotten Realms and Dragonlance are the worlds I know best.






hafrogman said:


> I'm an order of magnitude beyond the number that may or may not be (but probably isn't) the number of the beast?    Let me know when I hit all 7's, I think I win some money.Doesn't Pathfinder come with an assumed setting?  Or a homebrew/generic.  I'm not a big setting person, so I don't usually know the world well enough to feel I'm playing somewhere special anyways.
> 
> I do hate Ebberon though.  That's about it.  Anything else I don't really care.




Okay, that makes two for Golarion. If any more hivers express interest, I'll start up an introductory post in the proper place.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> I'm an order of magnitude beyond the number that may or may not be (but probably isn't) the number of the beast?    Let me know when I hit all 7's, I think I win some money.



666 came up on the report processor I was working with last night.lol


hafrogman said:


> Doesn't Pathfinder come with an assumed setting?  Or a homebrew/generic.  I'm not a big setting person, so I don't usually know the world well enough to feel I'm playing somewhere special anyways.



They do. Golaron or something like that.


hafrogman said:


> I do hate Ebberon though.  That's about it.  Anything else I don't really care.




I don't know enough about it to hate it. Looks interesting to me.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:


> Thought I would pop in and just let you know my monitor is dying thus until I get a new one I will he only when I have time away from work , family AND the computer allows me.





Aeson said:


> That sucks.





Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah that does.    I'd ship you my niece's old one, if she's allow me to, but it's a CRT, so shipping costs would be insane.



Hmmm.  About $75 with shipping.  Maybe we should take up a collection, and send it off to him.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> Because the GM disappears or other reasons?




I'm the game's GM.  The problem with the game  (besides rev never posting in the game beyond his first or second post), is that right now all the characters except for one (who is invisible) are sitting in a van and not really doing anything.  Sadly, when I tried to lore a character out of the van (via the use of ice cream) he bought the ice cream and returned before I was able to do a thing I planned to do.   

I hate bumping up the time in the game when no one is doing a thing, and unfortunately, if I make something happen right now it one person would be able to react quickly while everyone takes 1-3 rounds to leave the van.

I'm so tempted to do a drive by right now... but I think the game might have died so much that doing a drive by wouldn't breath life into it.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Hmmm.  About $75 with shipping.  Maybe we should take up a collection, and send it off to him.




It's not a very big monitor. Good idea though.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm the game's GM.  The problem with the game  (besides rev never posting in the game beyond his first or second post), is that right now all the characters except for one (who is invisible) are sitting in a van and not really doing anything.  Sadly, when I tried to lore a character out of the van (via the use of ice cream) they bought the ice cream and returned before I was able to do a thing with it...
> 
> I hate bumping up the time in the game when no one is doing a thing, and unfortunately, if I make something happen right now it one person would be able to react quickly while everyone takes 1-3 rounds to leave the van.
> 
> I'm so tempted to do a drive by right now... but I think the game might have died so much that doing a drive by wouldn't breath life into it.



Well, for my part, I kept hoping Rev would post as the driver of said van.  Partly my fault.  And the boards over the past week haven't helped.  So I made a post.  But now if anything happens, I'll be even further away.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm the game's GM.  The problem with the game  (besides rev never posting in the game beyond his first or second post), is that right now all the characters except for one (who is invisible) are sitting in a van and not really doing anything.  Sadly, when I tried to lore a character out of the van (via the use of ice cream) they bought the ice cream and returned before I was able to do a thing with it...




Sorry... Sven will do something flashy tomorrow to get things moving. Promise


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> It's not a very big monitor. Good idea though.



No, but it is VERY cheap. 

*shrug*


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> It's not a very big monitor. Good idea though.



Damn, speaking of which, I still owe you a copy of Firefly.  I keep forgetting to do anything about that.  You still live where you did when I got the address?


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> Damn, speaking of which, I still owe you a copy of Firefly.  I keep forgetting to do anything about that.  You still live where you did when I got the address?




Firefly, now there's a damn good show. I'll probaby buy the BluRay series set in March.


----------



## Blackrat

Blackrat said:


> Sorry... Sven will do something flashy tomorrow to get things moving. Promise




Well, he did already. They better be having some icecream in that truck. A pissed off Viking isn't a nice sight...


----------



## Duskblade

I'd be willing to pick up Rev's character for now. If and when he comes back I'd relinquish Michelle back to him if he wants it.


----------



## hafrogman

Duskblade said:


> Firefly, now there's a damn good show. I'll probaby buy the BluRay series set in March.



Just in time for my birthday, how kind of you.    But I don't have a blu-ray player.  I refuse to purchase any product that does not come with the requisite number of "e"s.


----------



## hafrogman

Duskblade said:


> I'd be willing to pick up Rev's character for now. If and when he comes back I'd relinquish Michelle back to him if he wants it.



You could suggest it in the OOC thread in 'Talking the Talk'.  Now that ENWorld is working, it might get lost here in the Hive.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> Just in time for my birthday, how kind of you.    But I don't have a blu-ray player.  I refuse to purchase any product that does not come with the requisite number of "e"s.




Righto my dear british frog. I also dislike things lacking the proper "u"s, like these "armors" in D&D...


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> Just in time for my birthday, how kind of you.    But I don't have a blu-ray player.  I refuse to purchase any product that does not come with the requisite number of "e"s.




"e"s?

I'm buying Sony BDP-S550 1080p Blu-ray Player for myself and the Samsung LN32A550 32-Inch 1080p LCD HDTV for myself next month as an upgrade to my entertainment system. 

Will also be buying the Ultimate Matrix collection on BluRay to go with BluRay player next month.


----------



## hafrogman

Duskblade said:


> "e"s?.



Yes, the letter "e" is missing.

Blu-Ray, as opposed to Blue-Ray.  It's missing an "e".


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> Yes, the letter "e" is missing.
> 
> Blu-Ray, as opposed to Blue-Ray.  It's missing an "e".




No it's not; Wiki article.


----------



## hafrogman

Duskblade said:


> No it's not; Wiki article.



I didn't mean to imply that YOU had left out an "e", more that the product had.  Nothing in that article explains why they felt the need to remove the letter from the name of their disks.  Excuse me while I drive through this drive thru and such forth.

I'm a curmudgeon, railing against their corruption of the English language!


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> I'm a curmudgeon, railing against their corruption of the English language!




The English language is over rated.


----------



## Phaezen

Evening Hive, nice to see things up and running again   Although I think I caught up with the last 5 or so pages at the same pace I was catching up with 5 or so posts this morning 

As a side note, those Us and Es are important, if only to identify if the person is from the USA or the Rest of the English Speaking World


----------



## hafrogman

Duskblade said:


> The English language is over rated.



Are you kidding?  English is AWESOME!



			
				James Nicoll said:
			
		

> English doesn't just borrow words; on occasion, English has pursued other languages down alleyways to beat them unconscious and rifle their pockets for new vocabulary.


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> Are you kidding?  English is AWESOME!




Martian is where its at.


----------



## Duskblade

Be back in a couple of minutes; Charlie just parked his furry face between me and my monitor, my guess is that he wants to be fed.


----------



## hafrogman

Duskblade said:


> Martian is where its at.



No, posessing two turn tables and a microphone is where it's at.

Martian is not a language that I'm familiar with.  Marvin just always spoke English.

...

*Waits for the requisite ka-boom*


----------



## Blackrat

*Kaboom!*
Quite an average sized kaboom... Hmm...


----------



## Phaezen

hafrogman said:


> No, posessing two turn tables and a microphone is where it's at.
> 
> Martian is not a language that I'm familiar with.  Marvin just always spoke English.
> 
> ...
> 
> *Waits for the requisite ka-boom*




*scampers across the background with the Illudium Q-36 Explosive Space Modulator*


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> *Kaboom!*
> Quite an average sized kaboom... Hmm...



That's okay Blackrat.  It was a good size.


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> No, posessing two turn tables and a microphone is where it's at.
> 
> Martian is not a language that I'm familiar with.  Marvin just always spoke English.



Haven't you ever seen the Scooby Doo animated movie where the Aztecs are aliens? I can't remember the name of it, but its my fave of all the animated Scooby Doo movies. Mainly because of my Aztec heritage.


----------



## Goldmoon

Morning again hivers, sorry to leave you all hanging like that. We had an "Incident" here and there was a gag order implemented. (All outgoing comm was stopped) Anyway, I'm still good, resting while I can and hoping to be cleared for duty in the next day or so. The guy driving the minivan has sent me no less that 4 cards and 2 stuffed bears..... it would be cute if I didnt want to kill him.


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> *Kaboom!*
> Quite an average sized kaboom... Hmm...




*trying to keep a straight face* Awww Blackrat, size had no bearing on it at all...


----------



## Duskblade

Goldmoon said:


> Morning again hivers, sorry to leave you all hanging like that. We had an "Incident" here and there was a gag order implemented. (All outgoing comm was stopped) Anyway, I'm still good, resting while I can and hoping to be cleared for duty in the next day or so. The guy driving the minivan has sent me no less that 4 cards and 2 stuffed bears..... it would be cute if I didnt want to kill him.




Oh wow, first I've heard of this Goldmoon, but I'm glad to hear that you're okay.


----------



## Goldmoon

Duskblade said:


> Oh wow, first I've heard of this Goldmoon, but I'm glad to hear that you're okay.




Yeah, I was hit by a minivan out her in Iraq a few days ago. I've got a fractured left wrist, two broken fingers , four bruised ribs, a twisted left ankle and a concussion. I vaguely remember being hit and flying but not much else. I'm told I was not very graceful in the air and points were deducted for not sticking the landing. I just hope I can get cleared soon so my squad doesnt have to find a replacement.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> The guy driving the minivan has sent me no less that 4 cards and 2 stuffed bears..... it would be cute if I didnt want to kill him.



Pfft, the last guy who hit me didn't send me anything.  Of course, I'm not a red-headed amazon.  And I was inside a car when he hit me, so not as bad.


----------



## Duskblade

Goldmoon said:


> Yeah, I was hit by a minivan out her in Iraq a few days ago.



A f*cking minivan? Ouch; no wonder you're all banged up. 



Goldmoon said:


> I just hope I can get cleared soon so my squad doesnt have to find a replacement.



I've already sent a prayer your way. Hope you recover quickly and are able to rejoin your unit soon. Thanks for doing your best to help keep USA safe.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Pfft, the last guy who hit me didn't send me anything. Of course, I'm not a red-headed amazon. And I was inside a car when he hit me, so not as bad.




Well, my hair is black right now. I've been dying it so I dont stand out as much. The guy feels bad because he was driving to fast too see me. Body armor and kevlar helmet probably saved my life. Vest took a lot of the impact from my ribs and helmet kept it down to a concussion. Not the way I'd always envivioned my gear saving my life but it will do.


----------



## Goldmoon

Duskblade said:


> A f*cking minivan? Ouch; no wonder you're all banged up.
> 
> 
> I've already sent a prayer your way. Hope you recover quickly and are able to rejoin your unit soon. Thanks for doing your best to help keep USA safe.




I appreciate the thoughts, I really do. At least I'm keeping the USA safe from bad drivers..LOL


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> I just got my order from Paizo that I placed last week. One of the books is wrong. I ordered Trojan War D20 but got Testament D20. I have that one already.  I'm going to see if they'll send the correct book out.





Hey, you've got Testament: Roleplaying in the Biblical Era, too? 

It was a fun read, but I never made anything with ith.


----------



## Duskblade

Goldmoon said:


> I appreciate the thoughts, I really do. At least I'm keeping the USA safe from bad drivers..LOL



Good on you.


----------



## Duskblade

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Hey, you've got Testament: Roleplaying in the Biblical Era, too?



I've got the pdf.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Checklists: 
- Money: I can't complain. Wait, I could, others in my profession earn more! But it's enough for me. 
- Sex: Absent. Well, at least the "real" kind, IFYWIAITYD...

Well, we can't have everything.

Languages:
- Deutsch ist auch eine klasse Sprache. 

RPG Material I didn't get to use: 
- Testament
- Exalted 2e
- Monte Cooks World of Darkness
- D20 Future
- D20 Dark Matter
- Traveller
- Dark Heresy
- Changeling: The Lost
- Star Wars Revised
- Star Wars Saga
- D20 Farscape
- Startrek  Players Guide (Decipher)
- Starships of the Galaxy (Decipher)

I think there's more...


----------



## Duskblade

Heading out for a bit; don't know when I'll be back. 

Try nnot to post faster than the speed of light.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Hey, you've got Testament: Roleplaying in the Biblical Era, too?
> 
> It was a fun read, but I never made anything with ith.




Please tell me youre making that up? "Roleplaying in the Biblical Era" *snicker* Seriously?!?!


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Please tell me youre making that up? "Roleplaying in the Biblical Era" *snicker* Seriously?!?!



For a woman who's basically LARPing D20 Modern in the Holy Land, you're awfully quick to judge.  

But yeah, it's a real book.  I haven't actually looked through it myself, but it's definately Old Testament kind of stuff.  Sort of Conan/Bronze age kind of setting, perfectly viable for RPG, they just happen to have thrown in a little bit of a fairly common mythology into it.

It's a little more game-y on the game-prosthelatize axis than say the old NES cartridges like Noah's Ark.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Goldmoon said:


> Please tell me youre making that up? "Roleplaying in the Biblical Era" *snicker* Seriously?!?!




Yes. It basically uses the biblical myths and ancient history (Israelite, Babylon, Caanaite and Egyptian history and mythology) as its base for monsters, races and I think even gods. (Aside the "One True God"). 
It has rules for "Piety" and  new classes like Levite Priest, Plasmist, Judge, Prophet, Spy, Desert Hermit, Royal Astrologe. 

I don't think the rules material is all that great, but reading it was certainly entertaining and made that time interesting.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> For a woman who's basically LARPing D20 Modern in the Holy Land, you're awfully quick to judge.
> 
> But yeah, it's a real book. I haven't actually looked through it myself, but it's definately Old Testament kind of stuff. Sort of Conan/Bronze age kind of setting, perfectly viable for RPG, they just happen to have thrown in a little bit of a fairly common mythology into it.
> 
> It's a little more game-y on the game-prosthelatize axis than say the old NES cartridges like Noah's Ark.






Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Yes. It basically uses the biblical myths and ancient history (Israelite, Babylon, Caanaite and Egyptian history and mythology) as its base for monsters, races and I think even gods. (Aside the "One True God").
> It has rules for "Piety" and new classes like Levite Priest, Plasmist, Judge, Prophet, Spy, Desert Hermit, Royal Astrologe.
> 
> I don't think the rules material is all that great, but reading it was certainly entertaining and made that time interesting.




I mean no disrespect, I just find the idea amusing. I know so many "High horse" people who say D&D di the devil. Biblical roleplaying....I'll have to get a copy and show it to them.

LARPing huh....I dont remember and minivans in LARPing LOL


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> LARPing huh....I dont remember minivans in LARPing LOL



Presumably, if one were actually to LARP d20 modern (possibly the most pointless RPG combination ever), then there could indeed be minivans.  In fact, I would think you would get one free as part of the soccer-mom advanced class.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Presumably, if one were actually to LARP d20 modern (possibly the most pointless RPG combination ever), then there could indeed be minivans. In fact, I would think you would get one free as part of the soccer-mom advanced class.




Me? a soccermom? Wow, I dont think that will ever be me. On a side note, I just finished watching the last episode of Band of Brothers. (Ive been watching it here in the clinic) It makes me cry everytime.


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> LARPing huh....I dont remember and minivans in LARPing LOL



Or remember there are any y's in any *whistles innocently* 

http://www.tripsmarter.com/travelco...1196163734t-spring-break-08-grammar-nazi2.jpg

Glad to hear you're ok  The world can do with every red headed amazon godess it can get


----------



## Relique du Madde

Duskblade said:


> Haven't you ever seen the Scooby Doo animated movie where the Aztecs are aliens? I can't remember the name of it, but its my fave of all the animated Scooby Doo movies. Mainly because of my Aztec heritage.




That reminds me of a movie that I blocked out of my mind as a result of it's director, producer, and writer gang raping it's main character.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Please tell me youre making that up? "Roleplaying in the Biblical Era" *snicker* Seriously?!?!




Nope.  It was created by good old  Green Ronin.


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> Or remember there are any y's in any *whistles innocently*
> 
> http://www.tripsmarter.com/travelco...1196163734t-spring-break-08-grammar-nazi2.jpg
> 
> Glad to hear you're ok  The world can do with every red headed amazon godess it can get




Make fun of a girls spelling while she's in the hospital...ouch.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> That reminds me of a movie that I blocked out of my mind as a result of it's director, producer, and writer gang raping it's main character.




Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull?




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RCI8D8avGI]YouTube - Face-melting Solo[/ame]


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> YouTube - Face-melting Solo




Something is wrong with your link Relique; it takes forever to load from the youtube site.

EDIT: Oh sure, now it works.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> YouTube - Face-melting Solo




You tube is blocked out here. I miss out on all the good stuff


----------



## Knightfall

Hi Hive!


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> Nope.  It was created by good old  Green Ronin.



I'm still trying to find a printed copy of this one.







So far, I'm not having much luck.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> *trying to keep a straight face* Awww Blackrat, size had no bearing on it at all...




That's not what you've said in the past.


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Hey, you've got Testament: Roleplaying in the Biblical Era, too?
> 
> It was a fun read, but I never made anything with ith.



It looks like I have 2 copies of it for now.lol


Goldmoon said:


> Please tell me youre making that up? "Roleplaying in the Biblical Era" *snicker* Seriously?!?!






Goldmoon said:


> I mean no disrespect, I just find the idea amusing. I know so many "High horse" people who say D&D di the devil. Biblical roleplaying....I'll have to get a copy and show it to them.
> 
> LARPing huh....I dont remember and minivans in LARPing LOL




I've only had a chance to look through it. I imagine it was created by believers that wanted to experience it. My guess anyway.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> That's not what you've said in the past.




I believe she meant this in regards to explosions, not body parts.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> It looks like I have 2 copies of it for now.lol




So, how'd it fare with Paizo? They going to straighten the matter out?


----------



## Duskblade

Knightfall said:


> Hi Hive!




Hey Knightfall. How goes it? 



Knightfall said:


> I'm still trying to find a printed copy of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, I'm not having much luck.




Awesome book. Nice complement to Fiendish Codex I & II.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> So, how'd it fare with Paizo? They going to straighten the matter out?




They haven't responded yet.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> They haven't responded yet.




Hmm. They're usually pretty good with customer support. Did you email them and create a post in their Customer Support forums?


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Hmm. They're usually pretty good with customer support. Did you email them and create a post in their Customer Support forums?




I created a post. I know they normally are good at customer service. One reason I keep going back.


----------



## Knightfall

Duskblade said:


> Hey Knightfall. How goes it?



It's going pretty well. I actually managed to go out today and not buy a bunch of new stuff I don't really need.

I have been obsessed with a web site recently. I can't really mention which one, however.


----------



## Knightfall

Aeson, how are you doing?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Damn, speaking of which, I still owe you a copy of Firefly.  I keep forgetting to do anything about that.  You still live where you did when I got the address?




I bought it when Amazon had it on sale. You don't have to send it now.


----------



## Aeson

Knightfall said:


> Aeson, how are you doing?



I'm ok.


----------



## Duskblade

Knightfall said:


> I have been obsessed with a web site recently. I can't really mention which one, however.




Oh no. New new or just new to you?


----------



## Aeson

Knightfall said:


> I have been obsessed with a web site recently. I can't really mention which one, however.




It's not a secret site is it? A rosey one maybe?


----------



## Goldmoon

Duskblade said:


> I believe she meant this in regards to explosions, not body parts.




Suuuuuuure, thats what I meant.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> It's not a secret site is it? A rosey one maybe?




Rosey. Hehe. It takes manure to grow a rose.


----------



## Goldmoon

Knightfall said:


> It's going pretty well. I actually managed to go out today and not buy a bunch of new stuff I don't really need.
> 
> I have been obsessed with a web site recently. I can't really mention which one, however.




Hmmmmmm, do we _really_ want to know?


----------



## Duskblade

Goldmoon said:


> Suuuuuuure, thats what I meant.




Okay, so it had a dual meaning. 

Ambiguity ftw.


----------



## Knightfall

Duskblade said:


> Oh no. New new or just new to you?



It's not that new. And I've known about it for about half a year. It was "highlighted" in Maxim magazine.



Aeson said:


> It's not a secret site is it? A rosey one maybe?



It's not a secret site but it is a dirty one.


----------



## Knightfall

Goldmoon said:


> Hmmmmmm, do we _really_ want to know?



I doubt it.

I'll just say its like YouTube but dirty.


----------



## Duskblade

Knightfall said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> I'll just say its like YouTube but dirty.




Ah. I think I've heard of it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Duskblade said:


> Okay, so it had a dual meaning.
> 
> Ambiguity ftw.




There _is_ something to be said for it.


----------



## Knightfall

Duskblade said:


> Ah. I think I've heard of it.



It's got some naaasty stuff on it (  ) but it also has some niiice stuff on it (  ).


----------



## Duskblade

Goldmoon said:


> There _is_ something to be said for it.




Just ask master Yoda. Me knows; size matters not, except on an IMAX screen.


----------



## Goldmoon

Knightfall said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> I'll just say its like YouTube but dirty.




I'm sure its blocked here too. Damn, whats a girl gotta do to get some porn in this war?


----------



## Duskblade

Knightfall said:


> It's got some naaasty stuff on it (  ) but it also has some niiice stuff on it (  ).




Okay, if the first word rhymes with 'Rube', I've definitely heard of it.


----------



## Duskblade

Goldmoon said:


> I'm sure its blocked here too. Damn, whats a girl gotta do to get some porn in this war?




I could mail you some mags. What do you have in mind?


----------



## Duskblade

http://www.enworld.org/forum/off-to...aked-hive-birthday-suits-ftw.html#post4643837


----------



## Goldmoon

Duskblade said:


> I could mail you some mags. What do you have in mind?




Ive been where I am now for about 2 weeks, which is almost the longest we've stayed anywhere. Mail is not really an option. They guys have some good stuff but I've seen it all now. I just want some new stuff....


----------



## Duskblade

Goldmoon said:


> Ive been where I am now for about 2 weeks, which is almost the longest we've stayed anywhere. Mail is not really an option. They guys have some good stuff but I've seen it all now. I just want some new stuff....




Did you catch my zip file of Danica McKellar pics?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Ive been where I am now for about 2 weeks, which is almost the longest we've stayed anywhere. Mail is not really an option. They guys have some good stuff but I've seen it all now. I just want some new stuff....




I'm sure there is someone that will help you out.


----------



## Duskblade

I hope I didn't chase everyone away.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> I hope I didn't chase everyone away.




That's my job.


----------



## Knightfall

Duskblade said:


> Okay, if the first word rhymes with 'Rube', I've definitely heard of it.



I don't think we're thinking of the same site.


----------



## Duskblade

Knightfall said:


> I don't think we're thinking of the same site.




Oh, well then, okay.


----------



## Aeson

Knightfall said:


> I don't think we're thinking of the same site.




There are a lot of sites out there that are youtube of porn kind of sites. You could both b thinking of different sites.


----------



## Knightfall

Aeson said:


> There are a lot of sites out there that are youtube of porn kind of sites. You could both b[e] thinking of different sites.



Heh.


----------



## Duskblade

1000th reply!


----------



## Aeson

Knightfall said:


> Heh.




I'm working here with a crappy keyboard and a minimized browser so people can't see. There are going to be errors. Stick it, writer-boy.


----------



## Duskblade

Aeson said:


> Stick it, writer-boy.




Just not into an electrical outlet.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Just not into an electrical outlet.




That would be fine with me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

In before the lock!


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> In before the lock!



Me too!!! 

Oh wait, I already posted in this thread.

Never mind.


----------



## Duskblade

Knightfall said:


> Me too!!!
> 
> Oh wait, I already posted in this thread.
> 
> Never mind.




Me three. 

Okay, really going to bed now.


----------



## Aeson

Duskblade said:


> Me three.
> 
> Okay, really going to bed now.




I was going to say that was quick. I hope it was good for you.


----------

